# Name one thing from your childhood



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Hubbly Bubbly *cold-drink*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

draadkar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb

Beta-max

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

Tiekiebox

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

Lucky Luke


Okay, Ill stop now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blue Fanta YoYo!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jos

Nommer asseblief..........

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Hidings

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10

Dinosaurs the series



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Tazos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Sega Mega Drive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

IBM green and black screen - DOS only, command lines. Played half pipe, surfing and Gorilla

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10

Holy Molys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

jm10 said:


> Dinosaurs the series
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah! I needed that, what a blast!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz

Alf

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jamo88



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Jamo88



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb

Simulcast

We had a TV with built in radio for simulcast shows, never left Radio 2000.

I tried explaining this to my daughter the other day - I think she still doesn't understand.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt

Brakenjan

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Humbolt

Tele Fun Quiz

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb

Humbolt said:


> Brakenjan



That theme song!!!

also

Pumpkin patch and Mina Moo

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

Lol dude Heidi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Humbolt

Can't remember the name of the show but the star was Corkie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## RainstormZA

craigb said:


> View attachment 128640



Holy moly! We had those too lol


----------



## Dietz

Playing Toktokkie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## jm10

craigb said:


> That theme song!!!
> 
> also
> 
> Pumpkin patch and Mina Moo



I watched pumpkin patch and mina moo the other day, its seriously scary sh#t to me now, it was a mix of freaky and nightmare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb

Humbolt said:


> Can't remember the name of the show but the star was Corkie



More is nog 'n dag

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jamo88

Pentium 1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 128642


From your childhood, oom Rob, not your 40's

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## jm10

Floppy disks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## craigb

Jamo88 said:


> Pentium 1



XT

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jamo88



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt

craigb said:


> More is nog 'n dag


that's it!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt

craigb said:


> XT


I see your Pentium 1 and raise you a 286

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 128642


The Only thing I remember this for, was to strip it and use as a "Shock machine" on my friends

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

jm10 said:


> I watched pumpkin patch and mina moo the other day, its seriously scary sh#t to me now, it was a mix of freaky and nightmare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, I tried looking for some old kiddies shows for my daughter the other day and found a episode or two of Mina Moo and Liewe heksie. as soon as I started watching it Im like "Sh!t, thats some trippy stuff!!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Remember when 2l cokes had that plastic thing around the bottom? 

Used to rip it of and cut it up to make finger skateboards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dietz

craigb said:


> Remember when 2l cokes had that plastic thing around the bottom?
> 
> Used to rip it of and cut it up to make finger skateboards


Even the Cold drink Cans Openings looked totally different back then, Long opening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A

Airwolf

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Humbolt

Remember glass coke 1,5 bottles?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

Lawrence A said:


> Airwolf


and the A team, McGuyver too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Humbolt



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## craigb

Humbolt said:


> View attachment 128659



I was just googling for this!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stillwaters

The Men From The Ministry, The Goon Show, Squad Cars... all on radio cause there was no tv

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt

craigb said:


> I was just googling for this!!!


lol it's the sabc test pattern


----------



## craigb

Humbolt said:


> lol it's the sabc test pattern


yeah i know, was trying to find the image myself.


----------



## Humbolt

The man who doesn't age

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Humbolt said:


> View attachment 128657


That used to buy me a KAKLoad of sweets!!!


----------



## Humbolt

Dietz said:


> That used to buy me a KAKLoad of sweets!!!


so true. I used to be the happiest kid in the world if I got one of those

Remember this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Humbolt said:


> so true. I used to be the happiest kid in the world if I got one of those
> 
> Remember this?
> 
> View attachment 128662


Archie!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt

Dietz said:


> Archie!!


I was in love with Betty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Humbolt said:


> and the A team, McGuyver too



Magnum PI. Lol I was in love with Tom Selleck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Pink Ranger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Broke a few of my dads ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz

My 1st Cell phone was one of these... No jokes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## jm10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## jm10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Humbolt

jm10 said:


> View attachment 128667
> 
> Broke a few of my dads ones
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm embarrassed to say... But I owned a few of these


----------



## jm10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## jm10

Humbolt said:


> I'm embarrassed to say... But I owned a few of these



Hahaha i was just mocking my dad about how he thought he was so cool with it, use to say he was a tech leader


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt

jm10 said:


> View attachment 128672
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maaaan, I owned a few of these too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Humbolt said:


> maaaan, I owned a few of these too!



Yup i killed to many to count, but you were one of the cool kids in school if you had one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stillwaters

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 128668


Loved sucking on these

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stillwaters

jm10 said:


> View attachment 128672
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard work but managed to keep my kids away from these

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia

Atari
Commodore 64
Little Professor
Nintendo Octopus, Donkey Kong, etc...
Emile
Oscar
Meisie van Avignon
Vyfster

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Wielie Walie

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Caramia said:


> Atari
> Commodore 64
> Little Professor
> Nintendo Octopus, Donkey Kong, etc...
> Emile
> Oscar
> *Meisie van Avignon*
> Vyfster



I have the theme song of "Meisie van Avignon". Love the melody.

Also, my contribution: "Ulula die Uil en Manie die Verkleurmannetjie" they were up in the mornings on TV on "Goeiemore Suid-Afrika" just before I left for school. Good old days......lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jamo88



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Caramia

zadiac said:


> I have the theme song of "Meisie van Avignon". Love the melody.
> 
> Also, my contribution: "Ulula die Uil en Manie die Verkleurmannetjie" they were up in the mornings on TV on "Goeiemore Suid-Afrika" just before I left for school. Good old days......lol


And "Haai" on Monitor
I forgot Pippie Langkous


----------



## craigb



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

craigb said:


>



Its missing these, Or at least these are the ones I immediately think of

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Ses van die bestes.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Raindance said:


> Ses van die bestes.
> 
> Regards


And This goes hand in hand "Ek gan Nou jou Gat velle aftrek!!" or the famous "Jou pakslae is nader aan jou gat as jou onderbroek"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

craigb said:


> XT



TI99/4A


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

The scary thing is nothing in here is unknown to me 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## jm10

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The scary thing is nothing in here is unknown to me
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@RenaldoRheeder





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali

Nintendo Family Computer, which I still have and it still works!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Jopie Adam / Grizzly Adams was the pits

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

Adephi said:


> View attachment 128694


"Hullo Ben"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Stillwaters said:


> The Men From The Ministry, The Goon Show, Squad Cars... all on radio cause there was no tv
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I wasn't a child then, but a teenager. Loved Squaddies - "They prowl the empty streets at night... " This should be the theme song of our Neighbourhood Watch! Good old Springbok Radio!


----------



## Hooked

Humbolt said:


> so true. I used to be the happiest kid in the world if I got one of those
> 
> Remember this?
> 
> View attachment 128662



Archie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Dietz said:


> And This goes hand in hand "Ek gan Nou jou Gat velle aftrek!!" or the famous "Jou pakslae is nader aan jou gat as jou onderbroek"



My Mom used to yank my ears - without warning!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked




----------



## Stillwaters

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The scary thing is nothing in here is unknown to me
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I have to agree... and many good, nostalgic memories. Also on radio on a Saturday morning - Pip Freedman. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

Public toilets where you had to pay a penny to use them. Sometimes a "cashier" was there, or else each toilet cubicle had a machine in which you dropped your penny.


----------



## Hooked

Going to town with my parents on a Saturday morning was a grand occasion. I would wear shiny black patent leather shoes, long white socks up to my knees and white gloves! We'd go to I think it was Greatermans in Eloff Street (?) in Joburg for tea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Going on picnics and playing with a bean bag. 
Going to the shooting range with my parents and collecting the doppies at the end of the afternoon.

Such innocent fun!


----------



## Spyro

Roxy the host from KTV  she's grown up a little...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Bollie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Haas das

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Boet, Sus, Koeloe, Daan, etc. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Knersis en sy jagtande

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali

Liewe Heksie! Die Swart Kat! Mina Moo!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## r0ckf1re

Atari


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

You were the shiz niz if you had one of these... Until gameboy came out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

We care.... We care....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Archie Bunker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Ditsem Datsun.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

CB Radio's.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

One word- Cowabunga

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Gummi Bears!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

45 RPM Records

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Uncle had a 45 RPM Car Player. It was so advanced... we could play the same song over and over again!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of my favourite toys (made from wood because plastic hadn't been invented yet).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

I used to love going to my friends house to play because he always had tons of baloons around the house.




He said they belonged to his mom and dad because they were circus people and always practised circus stuff late at night in the bedroom.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stillwaters

Rob Fisher said:


> One of my favourite toys (made from wood because plastic hadn't been invented yet).
> View attachment 128726


Those were great. Meccano as well

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

Rob Fisher said:


> One of my favourite toys (made from wood because plastic hadn't been invented yet).
> View attachment 128726


And I had that exact same set

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

a floppy disc


----------



## Raindance

Listening too the monlanding on the radio. Not sure if it was a live broadcast, i was only three years old but i vividly remember that event. 

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> a floppy disc
> View attachment 128728


Actually that is a stiffy, a floppy was a larger flexable disk in a paper envelope. A masive storage capacity of 360kb.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9


----------



## Caramia

Raindance said:


> Actually that is a stiffy, a floppy was a larger flexable disk in a paper envelope. A masive storage capacity of 360kb.
> 
> Regards


I might still have a couple in a box somewhere...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Caramia said:


> I might still have a couple in a box somewhere...


I recall drooling over a 20 meg hard drive, could never afford it, that was high end equipment. Lol

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

Raindance said:


> I recall drooling over a 20 meg hard drive, could never afford it, that was high end equipment. Lol
> 
> Regards


Suffering with DOS, on a XT 286(?), and that was top of the range in 1986/7, trying to play PlanetFall, then my dad ran out of floppies and that was RIP for PlanetFall. 
20 Meg was WOW, and when I finally got my "upgrade", everyone started getting gigs, but we made it work, Word Star for thesis and publications, and general assignments with the dot matrix - geeky stuff...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I kept this all these years...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Greyz

Pop eye Sherbet
Fresca
Golden China
Bubble Bobble
Shinobi

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

I remember the mincer that was attached to a wooden table in the kitchen. My Mom would buy meat from the butcher (there were no supermarkets in those days and I don't think you could buy mince either) and it was my job to run it through the mincer. I was always hungry (but not allowed to eat before supper because "then you won't eat your food") so as I was mincing I would pop bits of raw mince into my mouth. To this day I simply can not resist raw mince - so much so that I'll sometimes have a packet open on the car seat so that I can munch while driving home after shopping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Raindance said:


> I recall drooling over a 20 meg hard drive, could never afford it, that was high end equipment. Lol
> 
> Regards



My very first computer was a Texas Instruments TI99/4A. But my first PC was a powerhouse : 2x 10MB Harddrive, NECV20 cpu @ just over 6Mhz, dual 360KB floppy drives, and 512KB RAM. A real beast of a machine 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia

Hooked said:


> I remember the mincer that was attached to a wooden table in the kitchen. My Mom would buy meat from the butcher (there were no supermarkets in those days and I don't think you could buy mince either) and it was my job to run it through the mincer. I was always hungry (but not allowed to eat before supper because "then you won't eat your food") so as I was mincing I would pop bits of raw mince into my mouth. To this day I simply can not resist raw mince - so much so that I'll sometimes have a packet open on the car seat so that I can munch while driving home after shopping.
> 
> View attachment 128731


I still have one of those!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Wicks bubble gum
8 track cassettes
Root beer stand in, I think, Gardener St in Durbs

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

In the old days they used to deliver Milk, Bread and Orange Juice to your door! First one to get to the milk got the cream that was on the top... so Yummy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> I remember the mincer that was attached to a wooden table in the kitchen. My Mom would buy meat from the butcher (there were no supermarkets in those days and I don't think you could buy mince either) and it was my job to run it through the mincer. I was always hungry (but not allowed to eat before supper because "then you won't eat your food") so as I was mincing I would pop bits of raw mince into my mouth. To this day I simply can not resist raw mince - so much so that I'll sometimes have a packet open on the car seat so that I can munch while driving home after shopping.
> 
> View attachment 128731



A friend of mine went Eland hunting and made about a quarter of it in wors. He tried with his modern electrical mincer but kept getting stuck at the slightest bit of a tendon. Went to fetch my moms old one and it still went through a quarter eland in under 2 hours without even getting blunt. Just a few stiff shoulders.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Telle Fun Quiz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt

Rob Fisher said:


> In the old days they used to deliver Milk, Bread and Orange Juice to your door! First one to get to the milk got the cream that was on the top... so Yummy!
> View attachment 128737


I used to wait on my grannies stoep for the Milky to come around and deliver the milk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Who remembers this guy and his "Thong Song"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt

Clouds4Days said:


> Who remembers this guy and his "Thong Song"
> 
> View attachment 128766


LOL this is my current ring tone, actually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Humbolt said:


> LOL this is my current ring tone, actually.



Nothing wrong with that until your kids ask "daddy whats a thong?"

Hes saying "song son" , "Song"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Used to love playing this game-

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Who remembers this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

Fond memories

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stillwaters

Spyro said:


> Fond memories
> View attachment 128790


Used for what??? Applied to food or the rear? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Spyro said:


> Fond memories
> View attachment 128790



Hahahahahaha I broke plenty of those - that's how naughty I was

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Zet !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

This was and still is a great movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters

RainstormZA said:


> Hahahahahaha I broke plenty of those - that's how naughty I was


I didn't break them, they broke on me

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Stillwaters said:


> Loved sucking on these
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That sounded sooooo wrong! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stillwaters

RainstormZA said:


> That sounded sooooo wrong! Lol




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Dirkie!!! Best toothpaste ever

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Listening to the original LM Radio on medium wave, (names that I remember): David Davies, Gary Edwards, Darryl Jooste, Clacky McKay, Evelyn Martin, Long John Berks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac

Blikaspaai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Stillwaters said:


> I didn't break them, they broke on me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



@Stillwaters You must be a real hard-arse!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

zadiac said:


> Blikaspaai



@zadiac What is Blikaspaai? There's a shop here in Yzerfontein called Blikaspaai


----------



## Bulldog

Lovely shop that @Hooked we buy Annie Sloan chalk paint there for our furniture.


----------



## Silver

ZX Spectrum computer !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> Lovely shop that @Hooked we buy Annie Sloan chalk paint there for our furniture.



@Bulldog Oh my vape, I've just seen that you're in Grotto Bay! We must get together some time, soon! 

Yes, it is a lovely shop and they've opened another one, Interior Images, which is there by DIY. They've done all the shutter blinds in my house

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> @zadiac What is Blikaspaai? There's a shop here in Yzerfontein called Blikaspaai



I't a very old "boerespeletjie" like hide and seek. Check here:

https://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blikaspaai

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

Commander keen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

Kaptein Skarlaken!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Enough said . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

*Moon Patrol* arcade game

20c to play

Loved this game back in the day. Early eighties. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stillwaters

Hooked said:


> @Stillwaters You must be a real hard-arse!


My butt saw a lot of use... No, that sounds wrong. Let's try - I had to bend over a lot... No, that sounds even worse. I was whacked by wooden spoons, hangers, and a strap on a regular basis. I got used to it

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spyro

Stillwaters said:


> My butt saw a lot of use... No, that sounds wrong. Let's try - I had to bend over a lot... No, that sounds even worse. I was whacked by wooden spoons, hangers, and a strap on a regular basis. I got used to it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



You got whacked by a strap on? Have you had any therapy since?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stillwaters

Spyro said:


> You got whacked by a strap on? Have you had any therapy since?


Uuummmmm, no. A strap.... wooden handle with a part of a rubber belt attached...Also, never forget the head master's bamboo cane

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Jet Jungle on radio
Bak en Terie
Dallas
C To C cigarettes


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Nothing like a pixilated boob to get a pre teen going

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Stillwaters said:


> Uuummmmm, no. A strap.... wooden handle with a part of a rubber belt attached...Also, never forget the head master's bamboo cane
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Lol I got the belt, wooden spoon (lots broken and I laughed), sjambok, spankings, shoes and so on... 

I once watched a row of boys in primary school get canings from the headmaster - that made me behave in school. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stillwaters said:


> Jet Jungle on radio
> Bak en Terie
> Dallas
> C To C cigarettes
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Ooh, Dallas!
Those shows were cool
And also Tom Sellek in Magnum PI
And the Hof in Knightrider


----------



## zadiac

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I got the belt, wooden spoon (lots broken and I laughed), sjambok, spankings, shoes and so on...
> 
> I once watched a row of boys in primary school get canings from the headmaster - that made me behave in school. Lol



We used to make marks on the back of our shool ties (yes, we also wore ties) every time you got "ses van die bestes". It was a status symbol back then. The girls thought your were tough......lol

I was actually a bit immune to a hiding with a cane. Next to my mom's sjambok, a cane was like sunday school......hehehe

En ek was stout.......moer stout

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I got the belt, wooden spoon (lots broken and I laughed), sjambok, spankings, shoes and so on...
> 
> I once watched a row of boys in primary school get canings from the headmaster - that made me behave in school. Lol


Bloody hell. Watse kak het jy aangevang

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Ooh, Dallas!
> Those shows were cool
> And also Tom Sellek in Magnum PI
> And the Hof in Knightrider


Who shot JR. People went bonkers over that episode

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Ooh, Dallas!
> Those shows were cool
> And also Tom Sellek in Magnum PI
> And the Hof in Knightrider


Magnum PI. He had two dogs, Zeus was the one's name? I could never remember the other one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Another awesome memory. . .

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bloody hell. Watse kak het jy aangevang



Lol I'm just a typical Aries - born to be naughty. My nephew is also an Aries - he's exactly like me. My mom says he's bloody naughty. Lol. He also got the wooden spoon a few times too.


----------



## Stillwaters

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I'm just a typical Aries - born to be naughty. My nephew is also an Aries - he's exactly like me. My mom says he's bloody naughty. Lol. He also got the wooden spoon a few times too.


No wonder I had so many wooden spins broken on me... also an Aries baby

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Misspend youth


















Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Magnum PI. He had two dogs, Zeus was the one's name? I could never remember the other one



Apollo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

On my way to school seeing Midwives on their bicycles and tipping my cap to them as they rode past. 

We were told they were Midwives and they delivered babies. 

Seemed reasonable to me at the time, after all I assumed the baby was carried in the basket at the front.  

Didn't really understand why they didn't use the bus like everyone else but when you are only 7 years old, adults seem to do a lot of strange things. 

Dave

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Misspend youth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



OMG, @RenaldoRheeder 
Asteroids!!!
Loved that one. And even the "music" and sound effects. I can hear it now. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Some Bikes I had in my youth...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Humbolt

Caramia said:


> View attachment 128849
> View attachment 128850
> View attachment 128851
> View attachment 128852
> View attachment 128853


That Casio calculator watch, my life was made when I got my one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Humbolt said:


> That Casio calculator watch, my life was made when I got my one



That watch was like Science Fiction when it came out @Humbolt 
It was incredible

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

I had one of these!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Humbolt said:


> View attachment 128658





Caramia said:


> Atari
> Commodore 64
> Little Professor
> Nintendo Octopus, Donkey Kong, etc...
> Emile
> Oscar
> Meisie van Avignon
> Vyfster





r0ckf1re said:


> Atari
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk





stevie g said:


> Commander keen





Silver said:


> *Moon Patrol* arcade game
> 
> 20c to play
> 
> Loved this game back in the day. Early eighties. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 128829





RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 128833





SmokeyJoe said:


> Nothing like a pixilated boob to get a pre teen going
> 
> View attachment 128838





RenaldoRheeder said:


> Misspend youth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone




For all of you I'm just going to leave this here...

https://www.myabandonware.com/

I'm just saying in advance, there are some things that are best left in the memory banks, and playing old games is more often than not a disappointing experience!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Humbolt

Stosta said:


> For all of you I'm just going to leave this here...
> 
> https://www.myabandonware.com/
> 
> I'm just saying in advance, there are some things that are best left in the memory banks, and playing old games is more often than not a disappointing experience!


Dude, just a few of my downloads for the past few months from there:

Age Of Empires
Fifa96
Fifa98
Little Big Adventure
Red Alert
Big Red Racing
Commando's
Death Rally
Full Throttle
Future Cop LAPD
GTA 1 & 2
Moto Racer 1 & 2
Prehistorik
Superkarts
Doom 1 & 2
Duke Nukem 3D

I play them at work when I'm bored sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Humbolt said:


> Dude, just a few of my downloads for the past few months from there:
> 
> Age Of Empires
> Fifa96
> Fifa98
> Little Big Adventure
> Red Alert
> Big Red Racing
> Commando's
> Death Rally
> Full Throttle
> Future Cop LAPD
> GTA 1 & 2
> Moto Racer 1 & 2
> Prehistorik
> Superkarts
> Doom 1 & 2
> Duke Nukem 3D
> 
> I play them at work when I'm bored sometimes.


Ooooh! Death Rally!

You forgot Syndicate!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Stosta said:


> For all of you I'm just going to leave this here...
> 
> https://www.myabandonware.com/
> 
> I'm just saying in advance, there are some things that are best left in the memory banks, and playing old games is more often than not a disappointing experience!



Lol you left Hexen off the list . That game gave me nightmares!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt

Stosta said:


> Ooooh! Death Rally!
> 
> You forgot Syndicate!
> 
> View attachment 128888


Lol true, I have Syndicate Plus too. And Death Rally is a game I can just install anytime and not stop playing. Games were so simple back then. I remember taking my PC to my cousins house and we would LINK Duke Nukem 3D and Doom all night. Weekends would just fly past.


----------



## Humbolt

RainstormZA said:


> Lol you left Hexen off the list . That game gave me nightmares!!!


I totally forgot about that! Will be downloading it then, thanks.


----------



## RainstormZA

Humbolt said:


> I totally forgot about that! Will be downloading it then, thanks.



And Heretic - I played that nonstop. That was an awesome game too!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Dietz said:


> View attachment 128890


Oooohh Lemmings! That was one hell of an addictive game

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## craigb

Stosta said:


> For all of you I'm just going to leave this here...
> 
> https://www.myabandonware.com/
> 
> I'm just saying in advance, there are some things that are best left in the memory banks, and playing old games is more often than not a disappointing experience!


I will not be wasting any more of my employers bandwith on EcigsSA today 
Syndicate still rates as one of my all time favourite games.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## r0ckf1re

Leisure suite LARRY 


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Bionic six and Dino Riders

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

Humbolt said:


> I was in love with Betty


You should watch Riverdale

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbolt

crack2483 said:


> You should watch Riverdale
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


A series? I'll make a plan to get it then. Very much like Archie comics?


----------



## crack2483

Humbolt said:


> A series? I'll make a plan to get it then. Very much like Archie comics?


It's based on the Archie comic.


And Bettys in it 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

crack2483 said:


> It's based on the Archie comic.
> 
> 
> And Bettys in it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


LOL thanks dude, will get it asap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Biker mice from mars

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 128631



Forgot to mention
This is a great thread @Hooked !
Thanks for starting it
So much fun checking out the posts here

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Forgot to mention
> This is a great thread @Hooked !
> Thanks for starting it
> So much fun checking out the posts here



Indeed - look at the volume of posts in such a short time frame. Well done @Hooked 

So are Vapers nostalgic? 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Indeed - look at the volume of posts in such a short time frame. Well done @Hooked
> 
> So are Vapers nostalgic?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



It would seem so @RenaldoRheeder !


----------



## Steyn777

Mannemerak is my naam, ek bly vêr hier vandaan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

@Silver @RenaldoRheeder sometimes I feel like ignoring this thread because it makes me feel so old!! e.g. a post about floppy disks. Someone had that as a child? Heavens, I was an adult when "ordinary" people started using computers. Oh me, oh my ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow, I nearly forgot about Plasticine! I spent 100's of hours playing with it... I made play Thunderbirds with them and played for hours! Thunderbirds are Go! And on the Black and White TV in Rhodesia they spoke English.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MOT01

The good old day





















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow, I nearly forgot about Plasticine! I spent 100's of hours playing with it... I made play Thunderbirds with them and played for hours! Thunderbirds are Go! And on the Black and White TV in Rhodesia they spoke English.
> View attachment 128934



@Rob Fisher Oh gosh what memories ... I can actually smell it now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

MOT01 said:


> The good old day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@Moto1 Love the old cash register!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

@Moto1 Your post reminded me of the abacus. I loved playing with this as a child, though I don't know if it did anything for my math. 

The first town in which I lived in China was a small town and although the shops had electronic cash registers, many of the cashiers used an abacus. I asked my Chinese friend why and she said that for them it was much faster! And yes ... the way they handled it made my eyes pop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

This was a big thing when we were kids - photograph with Father Xmas. I didn't have a beard then 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> This was a big thing when we were kids - photograph with Father Xmas. I didn't have a beard then
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Oh what a cute little boy you were! And now you're a cute big boy!

And of course you didn't go home without a lucky packet - or was it a lucky box - with all kinds of junk in it! Wonder if they still make them?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

My Dad smoked these - and I kept the tins!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> @Silver @RenaldoRheeder sometimes I feel like ignoring this thread because it makes me feel so old!! e.g. a post about floppy disks. Someone had that as a child? Heavens, I was an adult when "ordinary" people started using computers. Oh me, oh my ...



Yes, and I still have all my old floppy discs. 365k in size. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a stiffy drive (1.44 MB) for the first time!.......lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

zadiac said:


> Yes, and I still have all my old floppy discs. 365k in size. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a stiffy drive (1.44 MB) for the first time!.......lol



Is there any way that you could access the data on those floppies?


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> Is there any way that you could access the data on those floppies?



Previously, yes, but I got rid of the old stiffy drive and the big floppy drive. A collector begged me for them as they were both in perfect working order, but I refused to let him take my discs. I still have a full original set of Windows 3.1 installation stiffy discs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Monster Munch. Best chips ever.

Nickerballs, the red and black ones

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Monster Munch. Best chips ever.
> 
> Nickerballs, the red and black ones



Ghost Pops!!! Loved them as a kid - can't stand them now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki

Not sure if it has been mentioned, but Kreols chips. Those fishing ones. I know they made a come back a few years ago, but it wasn't the same as the originals.

And Brakenjan

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> Ghost Pops!!! Loved them as a kid - can't stand them now


I dont really eat sweets anymore. But put ghost pops or chipniks infront of me and ill make a pig of myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> I dont really eat sweets anymore. But put ghost pops or chipniks infront of me and ill make a pig of myself


I also pig out on chips - cheese curls for me and the whole packet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> I also pig out on chips - cheese curls for me and the whole packet...


Crap. Thanks a lot. Now i have to drive to the garage and buy myself a packet of cheese curls

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB

Jusses, Rob and Renaldo, what are we doing surrounded by all these kids? I remember everything you guys posted: the ding-bat, the party line farm telephone, the milk deliveries, Tinkertoy, etc.

Some more stuff from our era:
8-track tapes. It was soooo cool to have the track you're listening to pause for 5 seconds as the tape skipped over to the next section.
Jet Jungle
Ten O'Clock Tales
The Chappie Chipmunk Show
Gruesome Gresh and the Springbok Top 20 on Friday night, Venture and Tin Pan Alley before it. Squad Cars before that, of course.
Dr McKenzie's Veinoids
Force's Favourites
The Three Wise Men
Check Your Mate
Those Springbok Hits LPs with the psychedelic covers
John Berks - on LM!
The 1974 British Lions tour and the skande that our boys were beaten by the rooinekke. Sies!
Lucky Packets!
Collecting airline logo badges when you filled up with petrol, which you stuck on a big cardboard chart. And there was always one you couldn't get. Mine was Lufthansa.
Lava lamps
The toys you used to get in cereal packets. I remember the Kreatures series, like Kingly Kreature and Kreepy Kreature and so on. And again, there was always one you never got.
Moola Koola milkshake mix
Telefun Time with Clacky McKay
TJ and ND number plates. Hang on, Rob, you okes still have those, don't you? 
Scope!
Barry Richards and Eddie Barlow
Gerald Bosch and Paul Bayvel
Silly Putty
Action Man
The Gunston Nine Hour at Kyalami
John Love and Dave Charlton
Bob Hewitt and Frew McMillan
Ford Capris
Valiants
Anglias
The Wegele brothers at Arcadia Shepherds
Spud guns
Francois Wolfaardt and the Durban July commentary: "And aaaaaaaaaaaaway they go!"
Sea Cottage
Born Free
eLollipop
Remember when Halfway House was actually, like, a place that was halfway between Joeys and Pretoria?
Escudos and saying obrigado and faz favor when you went on holiday in Mozambique
Four Jacks and a Jill
Rabbitt
The Rainbow drag strip
The Chelsea in Hillbrow
Fontana at Highpoint
Ster City in Claim Street
The revolving restaurant at the top of the Hillbrow Tower
Bumper cars and the ice rink in the Carlton Centre
Solly Kramer's and Benny Goldberg's
Stallion 54 and Kronenbrau
Mirror International before the movies, with the letters flicking over on the arrival board at Jan Smuts
"Forthcoming Attractions" with the words zooming out of the screen and those crazy psychedelic lights when they showed the trailers
Intermission!
60km/h speed limit, even on the highways, during the oil crisis
The moon landing
The four-minute mile and Roger Bannister
Nadia Comaneci
"The greatest combination yet is you and a Lexington cigarette. For after action, satisfaction. Lexington, that's the one!"
"You can't take every cough to a doctor. But you can take Stern's Pine Tar and Honey..."

I actually remember the launch of Willard's chips in the early 1970s. We'd only had Simba up till then. My first impression was that Willard's tasted "furry", heh.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Nice ones @RichJB 
I lolled at the Lexington one, for after action satisfaction, Lexington, thats the one. 

Another one
Wielie Walie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RichJB said:


> Jusses, Rob and Renaldo, what are we doing surrounded by all these kids? I remember everything you guys posted: the ding-bat, the party line farm telephone, the milk deliveries, Tinkertoy, etc.



@RichJB what a list... nostalgia of note. 

I actually still have my original Silly Putty... the one that would take pictures off the Richie Rich comics! I have a "green suitcase" full of things from way back when... all my Yo Yo's and the badges I won... I used to ride my bicycle to the YoYo comps and won many compo's but had to give away most of the prizes because I couldn't carry them back home on my bike!

I should go find the suitcase and take some pics of the goodies inside.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> @RichJB what a list... nostalgia of note.
> 
> I actually still have my original Silly Putty... the one that would take pictures off the Richie Rich comics! I have a "green suitcase" full of things from way back when... all my Yo Yo's and the badges I won... I used to ride my bicycle to the YoYo comps and won many compo's but had to give away most of the prizes because I couldn't carry them back home on my bike!
> 
> I should go find the suitcase and take some pics of the goodies inside.



Morning @Rob Fisher , we waiting for the green suitcase!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Morning @Rob Fisher , we waiting for the green suitcase!



Good morning Hi Ho... Roger that... will go look for it when I'm awake...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Good morning Hi Ho... Roger that... will go look for it when I'm awake...



No stress, am just curious whats inside there
Maybe you will find something epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

We want a vid of you doing your yo-yo tricks @Rob Fisher 
I was never very good although I tried, could walk the dog and rock the baby oh and what was the doggy bite or something like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RichJB said:


> Jusses, Rob and Renaldo, what are we doing surrounded by all these kids? I remember everything you guys posted: the ding-bat, the party line farm telephone, the milk deliveries, Tinkertoy, etc.
> 
> Some more stuff from our era:
> 8-track tapes. It was soooo cool to have the track you're listening to pause for 5 seconds as the tape skipped over to the next section.
> Jet Jungle
> Ten O'Clock Tales
> The Chappie Chipmunk Show
> Gruesome Gresh and the Springbok Top 20 on Friday night, Venture and Tin Pan Alley before it. Squad Cars before that, of course.
> Dr McKenzie's Veinoids
> Force's Favourites
> The Three Wise Men
> Check Your Mate
> Those Springbok Hits LPs with the psychedelic covers
> John Berks - on LM!
> The 1974 British Lions tour and the skande that our boys were beaten by the rooinekke. Sies!
> Lucky Packets!
> Collecting airline logo badges when you filled up with petrol, which you stuck on a big cardboard chart. And there was always one you couldn't get. Mine was Lufthansa.
> Lava lamps
> The toys you used to get in cereal packets. I remember the Kreatures series, like Kingly Kreature and Kreepy Kreature and so on. And again, there was always one you never got.
> Moola Koola milkshake mix
> Telefun Time with Clacky McKay
> TJ and ND number plates. Hang on, Rob, you okes still have those, don't you?
> Scope!
> Barry Richards and Eddie Barlow
> Gerald Bosch and Paul Bayvel
> Silly Putty
> Action Man
> The Gunston Nine Hour at Kyalami
> John Love and Dave Charlton
> Bob Hewitt and Frew McMillan
> Ford Capris
> Valiants
> Anglias
> The Wegele brothers at Arcadia Shepherds
> Spud guns
> Francois Wolfaardt and the Durban July commentary: "And aaaaaaaaaaaaway they go!"
> Sea Cottage
> Born Free
> eLollipop
> Remember when Halfway House was actually, like, a place that was halfway between Joeys and Pretoria?
> Escudos and saying obrigado and faz favor when you went on holiday in Mozambique
> Four Jacks and a Jill
> Rabbitt
> The Rainbow drag strip
> The Chelsea in Hillbrow
> Fontana at Highpoint
> Ster City in Claim Street
> The revolving restaurant at the top of the Hillbrow Tower
> Bumper cars and the ice rink in the Carlton Centre
> Solly Kramer's and Benny Goldberg's
> Stallion 54 and Kronenbrau
> Mirror International before the movies, with the letters flicking over on the arrival board at Jan Smuts
> "Forthcoming Attractions" with the words zooming out of the screen and those crazy psychedelic lights when they showed the trailers
> Intermission!
> 60km/h speed limit, even on the highways, during the oil crisis
> The moon landing
> The four-minute mile and Roger Bannister
> Nadia Comaneci
> "The greatest combination yet is you and a Lexington cigarette. For after action, satisfaction. Lexington, that's the one!"
> "You can't take every cough to a doctor. But you can take Stern's Pine Tar and Honey..."
> 
> I actually remember the launch of Willard's chips in the early 1970s. We'd only had Simba up till then. My first impression was that Willard's tasted "furry", heh.



Cool list @RichJB . This thread in the forums truly brings back many memories. 

Here are some car memories for me:

First car that I remember my dad had







And the one he had after that






And then the first car I had






These aren’t the exact cars - just the models





Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

RenaldoRheeder said:


>



And this one came with a *Lifetime Guarantee*!

That a bird could not shit on your back windscreen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> And this one came with a *Lifetime Guarantee*!
> 
> That a bird could not shit on your back windscreen!






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

Damn some of you are kak old

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stillwaters

That Anglia was my first car. Got it from my mom when she got a new car. Fat takkies on the rear (13 inch) doing 90mph down Town Hill. 

Petrol stored in cans in the boot when traveling to Jhb cause filling stations closed at 6pm due to oil shortage. 

It had only been written off twice by insurance before I got it and finished the job by rolling it outside Mooi River



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Humbolt said:


> Damn some of you are kak old


Lol my first car was a 1972 VW Beetle from my gran.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt

RainstormZA said:


> Lol my first car was a 1972 VW Beetle from my gran.


that car is 10 years older than me


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Morning @Rob Fisher , we waiting for the green suitcase!



OK Hi Ho @Silver I went to the garage to find the green suitcase! Found it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first item out the suitcase was my first calculator!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My bayonet that was with me during my 5 tours of duty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Pro Patria Medal for border service.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The wooden head I carved while on the border that was around my neck for the rest of my service time! And if you look closely at the chin of the face you may be able to see small teeth marks... these were made by my pet money "Floss" that I rescued from locals that had killed his mother... I gave them R10 and took Floss... not sure if it was the R10 note or the full magazine of 7.62 ammo in my R1 Rifle that convinced them. Floss was my constant companion on my 6 months tour of duty in Ovamboland.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Peace Ring and Peace necklace from the time of peace and love!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Tear Drop Glasses when they were in fashion... I think I should maybe clean them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Sharpshooter Badge.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RichJB said:


> Silly Putty



@RichJB here we go... I still have my Silly Putty and it still works and still bounces like a Superball!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stillwaters

Rob Fisher said:


> The wooden head I carved while on the border that was around my neck for the rest of my service time! And if you look closely at the chin of the face you may be able to see small teeth marks... these were made by my pet money "Floss" that I rescued from locals that had killed his mother... I gave them R10 and took Floss... not sure if it was the R10 note or the full magazine of 7.62 ammo in my R1 Rifle that convinced them. Floss was my constant companion on my 6 months tour of duty in Ovamboland.
> View attachment 129085


Rob, were you at 5 SAI?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stillwaters said:


> Rob, were you at 5 SAI?



No @Stillwaters 8 SAI Upington!


----------



## Rob Fisher

A matchbox from back in the day when they were made from wood and not cardboard.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Rob Fisher said:


> No @Stillwaters 8 SAI Upington!


I think I had the better deal, 5 SAI in Ladysmith. Weather in Uppington is, I think, more extreme

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stillwaters said:


> I think I had the better deal, 5 SAI in Ladysmith. Weather in Uppington is, I think, more extreme



VERY much SO! We had heat from Hades and the freezing cold for the polar ice caps! There was never a happy medium... Luckily we spent 6 months of our initial year in Ovamboland!


----------



## Stillwaters

Rob Fisher said:


> VERY much SO! We had heat from Hades and the freezing cold for the polar ice caps! There was never a happy medium... Luckily we spent 6 months of our initial year in Ovamboland!


We're those 6 months in summer or winter? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a quick digress from the contents of the green suitcase... some army pictures with Floss and back in the days I was skinny!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stillwaters

Scenery looks all too familiar

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stillwaters said:


> We're those 6 months in summer or winter?



Summer! But after walking my first few patrols lugging around a 60mm mortar tube and a couple of bombs I decided I should rather be a signaler ensconced in the underground bunker at camp listening to LM Radio on the TR15 shortwave radio. I got the signalers to teach me all the stuff and then I picked up my Balsak and moved to the signaler's habitat! No one queried that fact I transferred myself... the rest of the time I did the 3am to 6am and the 3pm to 6pm beat and the rest of the time I spent with Floss and suntanning!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stillwaters said:


> Scenery looks all too familiar



All those pics were taken at the border camp in Ovamboland.


----------



## Silver

OMG @Rob Fisher 

That green suitcase has revealed so many gems
Am going to look again and enjoy the various posts
This is a major find, sergeant major Fisher!!

Lol, the date of those teardrops was 1975, wife wasnt even born then!
Hehe

And those pics of you with Floss! Priceless. You hunk! 

This is just amazing, love it to bits.
I need to find a green suitcase and start putting things in like that - but unfortunately wont be sharpshooter badges or the like  

Ooh, this is good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> OMG @Rob Fisher
> 
> That green suitcase has revealed so many gems
> Am going to look again and enjoy the various posts
> This is a major find, sergeant major Fisher!!



Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! I never made it as far as Sergeant Major... I did, however, end up as a Staff Sergeant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! I never made it as far as Sergeant Major... I did, however, end up as a Staff Sergeant!



Ok no problem, Staff Sergeant Fisher
Aye aye

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Right you saw the matchbox made out of wood... did you wonder what was in the matchbox? It's a piece of glass still with my blood on it that I pulled out of my foot... if my memory serves me right it's from 1967.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome you kept that @Rob Fisher 
Artefacts like those must brimg back loads of memories, not all pleasant though
I like the suntanning and the way you transferred yourself into the bunker. Winner. Hehe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And then the precious Russel Yo Yo's that along with the Silly Putty are the oldest items in the green suitcase at over 50 years old! I only ever competed in competitions with a Fanta Yo Yo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog

Must have been a real trip down memory lane for you today @Rob Fisher, it sure brought back a lot of memories for me. Floss looks so happy that you rescued him  .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Where it all began






sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 128645


You are going to think i am lying if o say I got one like this. Kodak and a Concertina foldup one

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Sony Walkman

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 128645


Oh shhht its the same camera

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

craigb said:


> I was just googling for this!!!


And then it shut down at 8pm and it was all over till next day then news till ten am the off again till afternoon

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Humbolt said:


> View attachment 128663


He-man

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> My Uncle had a 45 RPM Car Player. It was so advanced... we could play the same song over and over again!
> View attachment 128725


Before my time bit I've seen it in my Buddies Dads ford capri. Single track per side

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> You are going to think i am lying if o say I got one like this. Kodak and a Concertina foldup one



I believe you!


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> I believe you!


It was my Great Grandfathers, and it was passed on to my Granny, then my Dad and Now me. But its not in the same condition as the one in the pic. It still works though. Now you got. Me thinking Uncle

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

There goes the memory lane train again @Rob Fisher  I remember putting the Navy down as my choice when I completed my forms for National Service. Still thought I was very clever to spin a story about wanting to follow a career in the SA Navy. Great excitement when my call up was to the Navy - BUT I then got drafted to the Naval Marines. So I still ended up with two trips - one to sector 10 with Infantry School and a second one taking my own troops to sector 70. 

So anyone that did a stint at Infantry School in Oudtshoorn will remember Badkop and Witkop Badenhorst 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

RenaldoRheeder said:


> There goes the memory lane train again @Rob Fisher  I remember putting the Navy down as my choice when I completed my forms for National Service. Still thought I was very clever to spin a story about wanting to follow a career in the SA Navy. Great excitement when my call up was to the Navy - BUT I then got drafted to the Naval Marines. So I still ended up with two trips - one to sector 10 with Infantry School and a second one taking my own troops to sector 70.
> 
> So anyone that did a stint at Infantry School in Oudtshoorn will remember Badkop and Witkop Badenhorst
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


My cousin was Witkop's personal driver (wanted to be a Rally Driver, so had some skillz)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

Carmageddon!!!! and no, im not a serial killer....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

The ice-cream truck with its music blaring away ... or the ice-cream guy pedalling away on a hot summer's day.

And the mealie-guy, with a basket of mealies stacked high on his bicycle, pedalling away and shouting, "Mea.....lies!!!!" at the top of his voice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

The Travelling Library in Cyrildene @Silver. This was before the real library opened there. The Travelling Library was a van lined with bookshelves inside. It came around once a week and oh, I just couldn't wait for it to arrive!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Hooked said:


> The ice-cream truck with its music blaring away ... or the ice-cream guy pedalling away on a hot summer's day.
> 
> And the mealie-guy, with a basket of mealies stacked high on his bicycle, pedalling away and shouting, "Mea.....lies!!!!" at the top of his voice.


‘Mieeeeelieeeeees, danyaaaaaaaa, wataaaacreeeeesss’ hahaaaaaaahahahaha Yoh these tanies were my life! I loved them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> View attachment 129300



Chappies (with interesting facts inside the wrapper) and Wilson toffees. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia




----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Caramia said:


> View attachment 129316



The Chopper Bike was my best present EVER! And it cost a WHOPPING R75 which my parents saved up for over time! It was a three-speed bike! I loved it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

Rob Fisher said:


> The Chopper Bike was my best present EVER! And it cost a WHOPPING R75 which my parents saved up for over time! It was a three-speed bike! I loved it!


I always wanted one, but it too "boyish" for my Mum's liking, and I refused one of those silly "strawberry" bikes with the basket at the front

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DaveH

Doris Day




Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Caramia said:


> View attachment 129316



Ouch - painful memories. That little wheel in the front getting a speed wobble at speed.... Epic fall. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Caramia said:


> View attachment 129316


Speed wobble, going uphill, in 1st gear, on sand track.... epic face-plant.

Had a Raleigh 3 speed bike, safer than a chopper. Went everywhere on that. 

Following the Comrades from Westville to Pmb, cheering the leaders before going to another spot further you the road. Can't do that anymore

Wicks bubble gum

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Chappies (with interesting facts inside the wrapper) and Wilson toffees.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



I had forgotten about Wilson toffees! And how could I forget - my grandfather used to work for Wilson's in East London and once a year he would send a "Mystery Box" to us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> View attachment 129316


That is a sweet bike! If they still looked like this I would be getting one!


----------



## Jos

A bit later in my childhood (16ish) - paying 10c for a loose Steyvie Red or when you managed to scrape together enough to buy a box of Lexington 10's then you were styling

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz

Not sure if its here already, but I dont recall it
This was the best!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stillwaters

Already here but good to see them again...cowabunga

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Stillwaters said:


> Already here but good to see them again...cowabunga
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I think it deserves a Double post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dietz said:


> Not sure if its here already, but I dont recall it
> This was the best!!
> 
> View attachment 129371



Kawabunga Dewd!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

And the one they missed - Did you know ? The pools of the titanic are still full.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz

Bulldog said:


> View attachment 129390
> 
> 
> And the one they missed - Did you know ? The pools of the titanic are still full.


The grape was the best of all!!! (and if it came in the yellow wrapper, the Blue was the best one!!)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

And who remembers the excitement of going to the bioscope, as it was called then. In those days we still had an interval and a guy would walk around with a big box selling snacks? Have I posted this already? Sorry if I have!

And of course there was no such thing as Computicket - we had to stand in a queue to buy our tickets!

I keep editing because I keep remembering more! And one could smoke in the bioscope. Naughty as I was, I used to sit in the back row and smoke up a storm! (This was as a teenager, not a child!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> I keep editing because I keep remembering more! And one could smoke in the bioscope. Naughty as I was, I used to sit in the back row and smoke up a storm! (This was as a teenager, not a child!)



Now that I remember as clear as daylight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

DaveH said:


> Doris Day
> 
> View attachment 129321
> 
> 
> Dave



Audrey Hepburn on My Fair Lady - I watched the theatrical when I was about 8.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Audrey Hepburn on My Fair Lady - I watched the theatrical when I was about 8.
> 
> View attachment 129401



Still love it! Often listen to the CD when driving.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Only Baalies will know who this is!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Only Baalies will know who this is!
> View attachment 129402



Oh my word - forgot about Twiggie!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> View attachment 129300


Beechies!! I forgot about them


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dietz said:


> Not sure if its here already, but I dont recall it
> This was the best!!
> 
> View attachment 129371


I see your TMNT and raise you Thundercats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> Audrey Hepburn on My Fair Lady - I watched the theatrical when I was about 8.
> 
> View attachment 129401


For me, one of the most beautiful woman who ever lived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> For me, one of the most beautiful woman who ever lived



Indeed she was, loved watching her on stage - my mom got front row seats for both of us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Rob Fisher said:


> Only Baalies will know who this is!
> View attachment 129402


Twiggy...the body that launched the risque and scandalous mini skirt.... who can forget

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters

The mini skirt






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH

Teddy Boys - you didn't have them here uniquely British. 
Scary lot.

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH

In the UK there was a saying "Nice body shame about the face"
Then Twiggy came along "Nice face shame about the body"

Dave


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stillwaters said:


> The mini skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


The anorexic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Pop Shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Braki said:


> Not sure if it has been mentioned, but Kreols chips. Those fishing ones. I know they made a come back a few years ago, but it wasn't the same as the originals.
> KREOLS!!! That's the name. Thanks @Braki
> And Brakenjan


----------



## Steyn777

SmokeyJoe said:


> I see your TMNT and raise you Thundercats
> 
> View attachment 129403


I had a action figure of Liono. Loved that thing.


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> The anorexic



I don't think that term existed then! But today she would certainly be called that!


----------



## Stillwaters

Who can forget this??? Managed to watch it when released here, even though i was under the age limit






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stillwaters

Spaghetti Westerns...Bud Spencer and Terence Hill

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

1955: Dawn of the Fast Food Era started the year I was born! On April 15 1955, the first McDonald's opens in Des Plaines, Illinois. The price of a burger? 15 cents.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another happing on the year of my birth... Disneyland opened. Cost $17,000,000 to build!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Barbie was born when I was 4!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher Also in 1955 was the release of 'Rock around the clock' - Bill Haley and the Comets.



I use to dance with my Mom to this ........ well she would "throw" me around the room 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt

If you know who this is, your childhood was awesome.
And you can probably also hear the theme song in your head at the moment.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Humbolt

Spent many mornings watching this waiting on my parents to get done before taking me to school.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Humbolt said:


> Spent many mornings watching this waiting on my parents to get done before taking me to school.


The crime-busters of the sea!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Humbolt said:


> If you know who this is, your childhood was awesome.
> And you can probably also hear the theme song in your head at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 129465


Dear little Heidi... my kids loved watching her. And yes, can hear the theme tune right now

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 129477


Strength of the bear lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Humbolt said:


> If you know who this is, your childhood was awesome.
> And you can probably also hear the theme song in your head at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 129465



She helped me learn Afrikaans!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

Rob Fisher said:


> She helped me learn Afrikaans!


Agreed! Many shows back then taught little me Afrikaans, Heidi being one of them!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Humbolt said:


> If you know who this is, your childhood was awesome.
> And you can probably also hear the theme song in your head at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 129465



@Humbolt I know it's Heidi, but TV didn't exist in SA when I was a little kid!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Not from childhood, but from my teenage years ...

Someone has already mentioned the peace sign, but I'd forgotten about Flower Power, until I saw Rebel Revolution's post on FB. I'd buy the juice just for the bottle, even if the flavour isn't part of my profile!! I used to think I was a real hippie, drifting around in my kaftan with a huge peace sign hanging around my neck!!! I still love my kaftans and believe me, if I could find a peace sign I'd wear it!! I'd be the only hippie in town!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

......and who could forget these 





Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

DaveH said:


> ......and who could forget these
> 
> View attachment 129569
> 
> 
> 
> Dave



@DaveH What on earth are those?


----------



## Hooked

Who knows what these are?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DaveH

Hooked said:


> @DaveH What on earth are those?



They are 'snobs'

*From the forgotten toyshop.*

The traditional game of Snobs is played the world over for which there is no formal organising body. Consequently, rules vary from country to country and place to place.

The game is also known by a variety of names including Jackstones, Chuckstones, Dibs, Dabs, Fivestones, Otadama, Tally and Knucklebones.

Snobs are made from five small clay or wooden cubes. Orginally sheep knucklebones were used.

A more modern variant of the game is Jacks, which is made up of ten 6 point metal or plastic pieces and a small ball.

There is not a complete set of standard regulations encompassing all situations that might be encountered. If in doubt, players should always abide by locally-played or house rules.

These rules below are a comprehensive set of instructions for friendly play. 

_The Play_

 To start a turn, the player throws five snobs into the air with one hand and tries to catch as many as possible on the back of the same hand. The snobs that were caught are then thrown up again from the back of the hand where they came to rest and as many as possible are caught in the palm of the same hand. If no snobs end up being caught, the player's turn is over.  If, however, at least one snob was caught, the player prepares for the next throw by keeping one of the caught snobs in the same hand and throwing all remaining snobs on the ground. The player then tosses the single snob into the air, attempts to pick up one of the snobs that was missed and then catches the snob that was tossed, all with the same hand. The player repeats this until all the snobs have been picked up.

 That done, the player throws down four of the snobs again, throws the single snob in the air, attempts to pick up two snobs with the same hand before catching the tossed snob. This is repeated again and a final toss sees the player picking up the last snob. The process is then repeated for three snobs followed by one snob and finally, all four snobs are picked up before catching the single tossed snob.

 For skilful players, the game can continue in an agreed way with further permutations and challenges according to the player's whims. For instance, the other hand could be used to throw, the player may have to clap hands before doing the pick up or perhaps slap both knees.


Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveH

How about this game, did any one have one or play it?
One could play this sitting at the table inside, whilst it was raining outside. 




It's a cricket game. 

I still have mine ......... somewhere .............. about 60 years old now.
I'll have a look tomorrow. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Hooked said:


> Who knows what these are?
> 
> View attachment 129571


There was a blank person figure, the face printed on. The cut outs you show were then attached to the figure to change the appearance, the tags folded over to keep the clothing in place. Precursor to dressing up dolls I suppose...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Wow were old!!
So many of these bring back memories. 

At work. So can't find pics now,
Airwolf
Night rider!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Humbolt said:


> Can't remember the name of the show but the star was Corkie



Life goes on!
Dubbed to Afrikaans 
More is nog 'n Dag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jamo88



Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nadz1972

Captain Pugwash
Pigeon Street


----------



## Nadz1972

Doctor Snuggles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanTheMan

Affrable Housing 
Us millennials are walking around like we rent the place

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

How many of you remember these ? I owned that exact tape player.


----------



## Stillwaters

Those tape players were well after my time 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia

Still have my Tape Recorder, in its shoulder bag

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

Here's mine must be about 60 years old.
The pen is just to help with the size.









The reason for the cloth is to stop them rattling in my pocket when at school




Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

DaveH said:


> Here's mine must be about 60 years old.
> The pen is just to help with the size.
> 
> View attachment 129692
> 
> View attachment 129693
> 
> 
> View attachment 129694
> 
> 
> The reason for the cloth is to stop them rattling in my pocket when at school
> View attachment 129695
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Wow those things are tiny @DaveH !

A really cool concept though, I would love something like that!


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> The Travelling Library in Cyrildene @Silver. This was before the real library opened there. The Travelling Library was a van lined with bookshelves inside. It came around once a week and oh, I just couldn't wait for it to arrive!!



Oh my, thats amazing @Hooked
Dont remember that, maybe a touch before my time or it didnt get to where I was?
But i did go to the physical library many times!
It was near the corner, on the right as you come down that main road (forget the name of that main road now)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Oh my, thats amazing @Hooked
> Dont remember that, maybe a touch before my time or it didnt get to where I was?
> But i did go to the physical library many times!
> It was near the corner, on the right as you come down that main road (forget the name of that main road now)



@Silver Yes, you're right! The main road where all the shops were was Derick Ave. There was a cafe on the corner, with a pinball machine and I always used to check the guys out who were playing - and this was in Primary School lol. Gosh, I loved that library. I used to walk there with my Dad. I read so much and so fast that the library issued me with adult tickets, so that I could take out more books! And I did too - from the Adults section. I used to stand on those little two-step stepladders to reach the shelves. I loved authors such as Alistair McClean, Nevil Shute, Agatha Christie, even at that young age.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Stillwaters said:


> There was a blank person figure, the face printed on. The cut outs you show were then attached to the figure to change the appearance, the tags folded over to keep the clothing in place. Precursor to dressing up dolls I suppose...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yep! They were called Paper Dolls


----------



## Hooked

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher Also in 1955 was the release of 'Rock around the clock' - Bill Haley and the Comets.
> 
> 
> 
> I use to dance with my Mom to this ........ well she would "throw" me around the room
> 
> Dave




Ohhhhhh Bill Haley and the Comets - now THAT'S music!!


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @Silver Yes, you're right! The main road where all the shops were was Derick Ave. There was a cafe on the corner, with a pinball machine and I always used to check the guys out who were playing - and this was in Primary School lol. Gosh, I loved that library. I used to walk there with my Dad. I read so much and so fast that the library issued me with adult tickets, so that I could take out more books! And I did too - from the Adults section. I used to stand on those little two-step stepladders to reach the shelves. I loved authors such as Alistair McClean, Nevil Shute, Agatha Christie, even at that young age.



Oooohh mine were Dean Koontz - I loved horror stories. Others include fantasy - Anne McCaffrey and other authors I can't remember. 

Now my choice would be Trudi Canavan - Thief's Magic was amazing, I felt like I was in a different world. The Bitterbynde series was good but the third book was terrible towards the end, the storyline got dragged out too much. 

Another series I enjoyed was The Ambrai series, sadly 3rd book was never published.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Oooohh mine were Dean Koontz - I loved horror stories. Others include fantasy - Anne McCaffrey and other authors I can't remember.
> 
> Now my choice would be Trudi Canavan - Thief's Magic was amazing, I felt like I was in a different world. The Bitterbynde series was good but the third book was terrible towards the end, the storyline got dragged out too much.
> 
> Another series I enjoyed was The Ambrai series, sadly 3rd book was never published.



I don't know any of those, but I've heard of Thief's Magic.


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> @Silver Yes, you're right! The main road where all the shops were was Derick Ave. There was a cafe on the corner, with a pinball machine and I always used to check the guys out who were playing - and this was in Primary School lol. Gosh, I loved that library. I used to walk there with my Dad. I read so much and so fast that the library issued me with adult tickets, so that I could take out more books! And I did too - from the Adults section. I used to stand on those little two-step stepladders to reach the shelves. I loved authors such as Alistair McClean, Nevil Shute, Agatha Christie, even at that young age.



@RainstormZA You rated this 'Agree". Which part do you agree with? The location?


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA You rated this 'Agree". Which part do you agree with? The location?



Oh the number of books - my grandparents and my mother had to use their library cards as I was limited to 4 books. I could easily read through 6 books in a week

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

The Series V

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz

I spent many hours on these, some of my Top games of my childhood!!

Charlie's Circus - "Daar brand ek weet die leeu se balle!!!"




Moto(somthing) - I HATED the overheat thing



Olympics - Longjump and Javelin was awesome, Hurdles suckked



Contra (Co-Op FTW!!)



Super Tanks - I always took alll the stars before my brother could 



Islander... "whoohoo a skateboard, Oh no rocks!!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Dietz said:


> I spent many hours on these, some of my Top games of my childhood!!
> 
> Charlie's Circus - "Daar brand ek weet die leeu se balle!!!"
> View attachment 129802
> View attachment 129808
> 
> 
> Moto(somthing) - I HATED the overheat thing
> View attachment 129803
> 
> 
> Olympics - Longjump and Javelin was awesome, Hurdles suckked
> View attachment 129804
> 
> 
> Contra (Co-Op FTW!!)
> View attachment 129805
> 
> 
> Super Tanks - I always took alll the stars before my brother could
> View attachment 129806
> 
> 
> Islander... "whoohoo a skateboard, Oh no rocks!!"
> View attachment 129807



Omg omg omg Ninetendo for the win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

...these got me into big sh1t !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## BubiSparks

Still listen to Frank Zappa's Conehead song...... Often

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Hours of combat on the playing fields 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

jm10 said:


> View attachment 129833
> 
> 
> Hours of combat on the playing fields
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't forget the marble wars

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

RainstormZA said:


> Don't forget the marble wars



Agreed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> ...these got me into big sh1t !
> 
> View attachment 129825


This is mine from my teens. I got and idea of the deep shit it is you talking about






Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Effjh

And in my teenage years... Barney Simon's Night Zoo. Rock/Metal show on 5FM every weeknight! Spent my evenings recording all the songs on cassette.

Nothing like it will ever exist again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

Do you remember ... ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

One of my favourite books!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## jprossouw

Trompie en die boksom bende

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jprossouw

Effjh said:


> View attachment 129946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in my teenage years... Barney Simon's Night Zoo. Rock/Metal show on 5FM every weeknight! Spent my evenings recording all the songs on cassette.
> 
> Nothing like it will ever exist again



"Watch out everyone, he's coming through the door. Barney Psycho Simon." Best thing ever that was on radio. Still have some of my tapes packed away somewhere

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Effjh said:


> And in my teenage years... Barney Simon's Night Zoo. Rock/Metal show on 5FM every weeknight! Spent my evenings recording all the songs on cassette.
> 
> Nothing like it will ever exist again



Remember those like yesterday. Every night between 22:00 and 01:00. And on Sunday's it was ol Phill Wright playing some awesome blues. Won't get that again. Barney is currently on daytime on kakaranda fm. Just not the same.

TUKS fm gave us some hope until about 2 years back when they started playing music for the "majority". I just stopped listening to radio stations. Nobody plays my grunge anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stillwaters

Sunday Smorgasbord at the King Edward Hotel
And
Father's Moustache at the Elangeli Hotel
Both in Durbs, first from my childhood, second from teens and early 20's

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stillwaters said:


> Sunday Smorgasbord at the King Edward Hotel
> And
> Father's Moustache at the Elangeli Hotel
> Both in Durbs, first from my childhood, second from teens and early 20's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



The Edward Smorgasbord! What an experience! Crayfish for days!

Didn't go to Fathers Moustache much because London Town Pub was my spot... and met my wife there and the rest is history!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed

Resistance said:


> This is mine from my teens. I got and idea of the deep shit it is you talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


This and Daisy air rifle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters

Rob Fisher said:


> The Edward Smorgasbord! What an experience! Crayfish for days!
> 
> Didn't go to Fathers Moustache much because London Town Pub was my spot... and met my wife there and the rest is history!


Went to London Town Pub a few times for a change of scenery. 
The Rob Roy in Hillcrest also had a decent Smorgasbord. Went there a few times as well

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

My Dad used to smoke Mills (elsewhere in this thread I posted a pic of a Mills cigarette tin) but then he switched to cigars. How I hated the smell of stale cigar smoke in the car! I love the boxes though and I still have these two. I wish that my Dad were still alive today, as I'm sure he would love vaping!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> The Edward Smorgasbord! What an experience! Crayfish for days!
> 
> Didn't go to Fathers Moustache much because London Town Pub was my spot... and met my wife there and the rest is history!



Now there are some memories coming back. I was based on the Bluff on two occasions during my national service. I remember the following from Durban:

Bunny Chows at every shop - my staple diet when we went out at night
Father's Moustache
Club Millionaires 
London Town Pub
And a club at the Killarney Hotel - the name evades me now

Wild times those


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Now there are some memories coming back. I was based on the Buff on two occasions during my national service. I remember the following from Durban:
> 
> Bunny Chows at every shop - my staple diet when we went out at night
> Father's Moustache
> Club Millionaires
> London Town Pub
> And a club at the Killarney Hotel - the name evades me now
> 
> Wild times those



@RenaldoRheeder , do you remember a Greek restaurant called Mykonos near the beachfront and old dolphinarium? It was epic. Eat as much as you like and our family went there several times when in Durbs on holiday. Was such a great place with great food.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> @RenaldoRheeder , do you remember a Greek restaurant called Mykonos near the beachfront and old dolphinarium? It was epic. Eat as much as you like and our family went there several times when in Durbs on holiday. Was such a great place with great food.



I have to admit @Silver - I was there during my wild years. Restaurants was not exactly on my agenda - besides for Bunnychows. Other than that it was pubs and strips. 

I have since outgrown that and calmed down 

I just remembered - the pub at the Killarney hotel was Monk's Inn


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have to admit @Silver - I was there during my wild years. Restaurants was not exactly on my agenda - besides for Bunnychows. Other than that it was pubs and strips.
> 
> I have since outgrown that and calmed down
> 
> I just remembered - the pub at the Killarney hotel was Monk's Inn
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Hehe
I hear you


----------



## Humbolt

90's capetonians will know this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @RenaldoRheeder , do you remember a Greek restaurant called Mykonos near the beachfront and old dolphinarium? It was epic. Eat as much as you like and our family went there several times when in Durbs on holiday. Was such a great place with great food.



Hi Ho @Silver! Mykonos was across the road from me when we lived in Belmont Towers on the beachfront! Mykonos used to keep us bachelors alive! R4.50 to eat as much as we liked... and we ate a LOT!

We also used to visit the One Rander in Nedbank Circle for breakfast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver! Mykonos was across the road from me when we lived in Belmont Towers on the beachfront! Mykonos used to keep us bachelors alive! R4.50 to eat as much as we liked... and we ate a LOT!
> 
> We also used to visit the One Rander in Nedbank Circle for breakfast!



Hehe @Rob Fisher 
I can just imagine you guys in your youth raiding the Mykonos buffet for R4.50
The manager probably thought, "Oh no, here are those hungry chaps again". Take out the lamb and put in the cheaper meat. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

I remember Mykonos very well - first 'cheap' date round 1981 with the woman I'm still married to this day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

We had these school desks, but fortunately ballpoint pens!!

EDIT: Pic from the Internet

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stillwaters

Hooked said:


> View attachment 130564


Drive - in movies ftw, although seldom was able to watch the whole movie for some reason....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DaveH

Playing "Knock-on-door-and-run"


Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

DaveH said:


> Playing "Knock-on-door-and-run"
> 
> 
> Dave



@DaveH - let me translate for the rest of the Afrikaans community : Tok-tokkie 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan

Clubs frequented during my youth (childhood ) - those that I can remember:

Pussy Cat down Point Rd (_got a nasty knife stab there end of 1978_), Durban
Bella Napoli in Pretoria St, Hillbrow
Boobs (_where we practiced survival skills_), Hillbrow - (Fontana after in the wee morning hours for some 'greesy' chicken and to lick our wounds)

Plumb Crazy, Johannesburg central
The White Horse Inn behind Wits drill hall, Johannesburg central

Caesars across Carlton, Johannesburg central
Jaqueline's, Pretoria
Edelweiss, Vanderbijlpark
Aquarius (aka Vistenk), Elgro Hotel Potchefstroom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> Clubs frequented during my youth (childhood ) - those that I can remember:
> 
> Pussy Cat down Point Rd (_got a nasty knife stab there end of 1978_), Durban
> Bella Napoli in Pretoria St, Hillbrow
> Boobs (_where we practiced survival skills_), Hillbrow - (Fontana after in the wee morning hours for some 'greesy' chicken and to lick our wounds)
> 
> Plumb Crazy, Johannesburg central
> The White Horse Inn behind Wits drill hall, Johannesburg central
> 
> Caesars across Carlton, Johannesburg central
> Jaqueline's, Pretoria
> Edelweiss, Vanderbijlpark
> Aquarius (aka Vistenk), Elgro Hotel Potchefstroom



Wow @johan - you joller !

I do remember Bella Napoli in Hillbrow but only went there twice. I think by the time i was there it had gone down a lot.

Caesars however was a different story. That place was in Braamfontein Jorrison St if I recall. Maybe im thinking of a different place - it was Caesars Palace, Did it move? Anyway, that was a great place. Many a late night spent there! Hehe


----------



## Room Fogger

johan said:


> Clubs frequented during my youth (childhood ) - those that I can remember:
> 
> Pussy Cat down Point Rd (_got a nasty knife stab there end of 1978_), Durban
> Bella Napoli in Pretoria St, Hillbrow
> Boobs (_where we practiced survival skills_), Hillbrow - (Fontana after in the wee morning hours for some 'greesy' chicken and to lick our wounds)
> 
> Plumb Crazy, Johannesburg central
> The White Horse Inn behind Wits drill hall, Johannesburg central
> 
> Caesars across Carlton, Johannesburg central
> Jaqueline's, Pretoria
> Edelweiss, Vanderbijlpark
> Aquarius (aka Vistenk), Elgro Hotel Potchefstroom


I actually find it scary how many of those names I am familiar with. Can add the Willy Smith in Florida, and Hole in the Wall as well. Many a chicken was eaten on the sidewalk in the Brow. Also many a night we were stopped for being poep dronk, and the cops took us to camp or home to make sure we got there. I am in no way advocating drinking and driving, but this was real in those times.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

DaveH said:


> Playing "Knock-on-door-and-run"
> 
> 
> Dave



We called it toktokkie - and kids still do it - and it's still called toktokkie. Not only kids but bored teenagers. Beats me why families with teenagers come to Yzerfontein on holiday / long weekends. There is absolutely nothing for the teenagers to do - and I mean nothing!. So, *"they prowl the empty streets at night..." **(Who knows where that comes from?) *and play toktokkie - at 2 a.m.!!! The bell at my driveway gate fortunately stopped working and I've decided not to get it fixed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Who remembers Pick a Box on Springbok Radio?


----------



## Bulldog

Spent many a Friday and Saturday night at Bella Napoli and there was a well know early morning stop across the road if I remember correctly where we went for shawarma's. Another club was Raffles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> I actually find it scary how many of those names I am familiar with. Can add the Willy Smith in Florida, and Hole in the Wall as well. Many a chicken was eaten on the sidewalk in the Brow. Also many a night we were stopped for being poep dronk, and the cops took us to camp or home to make sure we got there. I am in no way advocating drinking and driving, but this was real in those times.



And what about The Doors ?
@Room Fogger , @johan and @Bulldog 
Did you remember that place?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Wow @johan - you joller !
> 
> I do remember Bella Napoli in Hillbrow but only went there twice. I think by the time i was there it had gone down a lot.
> 
> Caesars however was a different story. That place was in Braamfontein Jorrison St if I recall. Maybe im thinking of a different place - it was Caesars Palace, Did it move? Anyway, that was a great place. Many a late night spent there! Hehe


 
Caesars across Carlton is correct - never went to Caesars Palace in Braamfontein, although I knew of the place.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> And what about The Doors ?
> @Room Fogger , @johan and @Bulldog
> Did you remember that place?



If the one in Marshall Street (I think), Yes but forgot about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Wow this is now bringing back memories. I remember The Doors @Silver, went there a few times especially if Bella's was not great we would move on to The Doors

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Correct @johan it was in Marshall street. Thunderdome also comes to mind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Bulldog said:


> Wow this is now bringing back memories. I remember The Doors @Silver, went there a few times especially if Bella's was not great we would move on to The Doors



Hehe @Bulldog - moving from spot to spot 
My gosh
Those were the days 
It feels like it was only a few years ago - lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> We called it toktokkie - and kids still do it - and it's still called toktokkie. Not only kids but bored teenagers. Beats me why families with teenagers come to Yzerfontein on holiday / long weekends. There is absolutely nothing for the teenagers to do - and I mean nothing!. So, *"they prowl the empty streets at night..." **(Who knows where that comes from?) *and play toktokkie - at 2 a.m.!!! The bell at my driveway gate fortunately stopped working and I've decided not to get it fixed!


And some adults too. I'll be playing this game if I ever come to your side of the planet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Bulldog said:


> Wow this is now bringing back memories. I remember The Doors @Silver, went there a few times especially if Bella's was not great we would move on to The Doors


I remember the old doors in marshal street and the newer one in edenvale. Happy hour!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> And some adults too. I'll be playing this game if I ever come to your side of the planet



I'm a member of Neighbourhood Watch - forewarned is forearmed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> And what about The Doors ?
> @Room Fogger , @johan and @Bulldog
> Did you remember that place?


Things after 7:30 pm became but a vague memory, or rather memory loss, until the compulsory Panado, Cream Soda and a hell of a Wimpy breakfast to prepare for the next night.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> I'm a member of Neighbourhood Watch - forewarned is forearmed


Some adults shoot back

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> Some adults shoot back



Yzerfontein Roll up folks to the Yzerfontein Shoot-out! All mods ... ready ... aim ... fire!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> Yzerfontein Roll up folks to the Yzerfontein Shoot-out! All mods ... ready ... aim ... fire!


Plume of vapour, mostly aromatic coffee notes detected, ensues.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> We called it toktokkie - and kids still do it - and it's still called toktokkie. Not only kids but bored teenagers. Beats me why families with teenagers come to Yzerfontein on holiday / long weekends. There is absolutely nothing for the teenagers to do - and I mean nothing!. So, *"they prowl the empty streets at night..." **(Who knows where that comes from?) *and play toktokkie - at 2 a.m.!!! The bell at my driveway gate fortunately stopped working and I've decided not to get it fixed!


Now I know who rings our door bell at night. I removed the batteries once but missed a vape mail next morning.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KUDU

Kennetjie

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> And what about The Doors ?
> @Room Fogger , @johan and @Bulldog
> Did you remember that place?



I remember it like yesterday. Missed the one in Marshall street but the one in Edenvale was like my second home. Was there 4 nights a week at times. Until 2/3 am. Back at work at 09:00. Cannot dare to do that nowadays. Don't think I will survive the first Happy Hour.

They apparently moved recently to Randburg or Weltevreden Park. A couple of under 25 colleagues went there one night. The next day none of them could move their heads complaining of the banging. Poor little summer blossoms.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

I remember these from my brother's childhood. (This pic is from the internet)

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## KUDU

My first LP (long play)record. Still have it. The price on it 99c!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Gee whiz but you were advanced @Christos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> Gee whiz but you were advanced @Christos!
> 
> View attachment 131277


We had a family IBM XT as a family computer when I was 10. 
Used it all the way to matric and a bit of varsity even when everyone else was using Pentiums and running XP I was happily typing away in DOS 6.1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


>


Yoooooh!!!!

How old are you @Christos !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Yoooooh!!!!
> 
> How old are you @Christos !


34 my child!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> I remember these from my brother's childhood. (This pic is from the internet)
> 
> 
> View attachment 130939



This was my favorite dinky toy of all time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KUDU

My 8mm projector. Still working

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KUDU said:


> View attachment 131420
> My 8mm projector. Still working



The "videos" from our younger days. We used to rent projectors and films from time to time. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Room Fogger

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The "videos" from our younger days. We used to rent projectors and films from time to time.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Bud Spencer and Terrence Hill in the school hall. I always had to help with the projector, and you had to wind the movies back before they were returned or they would give you a crappy copy the next time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

KUDU said:


> View attachment 131420
> My 8mm projector. Still working


Reminds me of those terribe teen age "self help" movies they used to show us in school that were played on reels

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DaveH

Not from my childhood - late teens.




My slide rule.

Don't laugh these took 'Man to the Moon and back' 

Dave

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

I could spend hours just looking at the gorgeous colours and patterns.

Reactions: Like 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> View attachment 131450
> 
> 
> I could spend hours just looking at the gorgeous colours and patterns.



I had one of these:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Caramia

SmokeyJoe said:


> I had one of these:
> 
> View attachment 131458


I still have mine - by luck, as Hubby almost threw it out, together with all my "clutter"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

SmokeyJoe said:


> I had one of these:
> 
> View attachment 131458



So did I!!! I remember these well!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

SmokeyJoe said:


> I had one of these:
> 
> View attachment 131458


I bought one of these for my child as I can't find mine anymore


----------



## Hooked

Not from childhood, but from my teenage years. All our photos were made into slides. Pics from internet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I guess these will be making a comeback soon - in plain, white wrappers.

*Candy cigarettes*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777

DaveH said:


> Not from my childhood - late teens.
> 
> View attachment 131448
> 
> 
> My slide rule.
> 
> Don't laugh these took 'Man to the Moon and back'
> 
> Dave


Apparently...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

One Item from my childhood that I am lucky enough to own as a young adult !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Vape_N8th said:


> One Item from my childhood that I am lucky enough to own as a young adult !
> 
> View attachment 131926


I see @Silver has already put his name on it 

I bought a lp player not too long ago as my parents one broke and they have like 5000 lps...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

Christos said:


> I see @Silver has already put his name on it
> 
> I bought a lp player not too long ago as my parents one broke and they have like 5000 lps...


Thats awesome , I only have about 400 in my collection at the moment !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Ohhhhh I used to love these!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 132381
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh I used to love these!!



Me too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> View attachment 132381
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh I used to love these!!



...and the box they came in before the packing changed to bags








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> View attachment 132381
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh I used to love these!!


Omg I forgot all about those - so yummy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Hooked said:


> View attachment 132381
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh I used to love these!!


Me four 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Who played dominoes? Why still plays dominoes?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Who played dominoes? Why still plays dominoes?
> 
> View attachment 132421


Meeeeeeeeee! 

My papa got me my own board games - my 8th birthday, he gave me a chess set... I was a chess player throughout primary school and part of the chess club. I still have that set today...

I miss him, just thinking about our rainy days playing card games in my late teens.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Zebeebee

Hooked said:


> View attachment 132381
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh I used to love these!!


Thank you soo much. We had a discussion the other day at work about these cause one of the vape juices tasted like those sweets that one guy diy'd and no one could remember the name hehe. We all knew what we were talking about but none could remember the actual product.


----------



## Zebeebee



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Zebeebee said:


> View attachment 132431


Hell yes!
Sitting hours on end recording songs off 5fm
Thats when 5fm used to play good music

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## Adephi

SmokeyJoe said:


> when 5fm used to play good music



Fixed it for you

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Zebeebee said:


> Thank you soo much. We had a discussion the other day at work about these cause one of the vape juices tasted like those sweets that one guy diy'd and no one could remember the name hehe. We all knew what we were talking about but none could remember the actual product.



And when I saw that pic on the Internet, my first thought was that I wish there were a Sugus juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zebeebee

Adephi said:


> Fixed it for you


I wanted to do the same thing here. Well done! Also when the saying if its too loud you're too old was still in practice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> View attachment 132381
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh I used to love these!!


Me 5 , I always tried to get two of the same in the same row, one for each side of the mouth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> Me 5 , I always tried to get two of the same in the same row, one for each side of the mouth.



And unwrapping them slowed me down
So I would unwrap a few at a time. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stillwaters

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 132432


A very unique relationship. If you had the tape you had to have the pencil... today's clutch pencils could not do the job as efficiently. A girls hair clip could do the job in a pinch 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> View attachment 132529



Those twenty cent coins were epic!
Arcade games

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> View attachment 132529


Congratulations on having something that very have. I am looking for 2sets, one 1998, one 2000.the 1998= +- R 600.00, 2000 one is virtually unattainable, ave prices are in the thousands. Can’t give to the one, not the other.


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations on having something that very have. I am looking for 2sets, one 1998, one 2000.the 1998= +- R 600.00, 2000 one is virtually unattainable, ave prices are in the thousands. Can’t give to the one, not the other.



Just a pic from the net. Not my collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations on having something that very have. I am looking for 2sets, one 1998, one 2000.the 1998= +- R 600.00, 2000 one is virtually unattainable, ave prices are in the thousands. Can’t give to the one, not the other.



Just a pic from the net. Not my collection.


----------



## Hooked

I really have some old coins and notes. I forgot about them. I'll look for them tomorrow and post some pics.
@Adephi @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> View attachment 132529



Whew! Brings back memories! And to think that we could actually something for 1c ! What was it - two Chappies?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Whew! Brings back memories! And to think that we could actually something for 1c ! What was it - two Chappies?



That would be with this:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz

Adephi said:


> View attachment 132529


I used to be the Beez kneez when I had one of those 50c for school!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tashy

Fresca,how can we forget this delightful drink?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

I think it would be appropriate to post this article here!

Article and pic from http://www.capetownetc.com/culture/chappies-facts-to-chew-on/








Remembering the cost of the iconic Chappies bubblegum reveals your age. If you paid 1c or 2c for Chappies, congratulations, you’re officially old. We shopped around the city to see how much it costs now, the best price at a local vendor was 30c each, inflation has taken its toll.

Before there was Google, there was ‘Did you know’ on every Chappies wrapper. It was a way to test your general knowledge and fun lunchtime banter on the school playground. Chappies was created in the late 1940’s and everyone had a favourite colour, there were yellow, pink, green and the elusive blue.

In 2012, a Cape Town advertising agency, Ogilvy and Mather were tasked with refreshing the Chappies brand. How exactly do you upgrade something so familiar to all? You don’t. They instead just brightened up the packaging and updated the ‘Did you know’ facts. To date, the wrappers have over 60 years of information wrapped up in it.

Here are some “Did you know” facts that might burst your bubble:

Did you know?
Bubble Gum Day is celebrated on 2 February to raise awareness for education and philanthropy.

Did you know?
Chappies was invented by confectioner Arthur Ginsburg who created the bubblegum to rival Wicks.

Did you know?
Chappies has been sold in South Africa for more than 60 years.

Did you know?
About 10 000 tons of Chappies are produced each year.

Did you know?
The first set of “Did you know” questions were formulated by The Three Wise Men, a popular quiz programme on Springbok Radio. Wits University students were later asked to formulate factual questions.

Did you know?
Chewing gum helps improve memory and cognitive performance, as well as eating habits and managing weight.

The next time you find yourself blowing a Chappies bubble, try and educate someone with a ‘Did you know’.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Salamander

I remember when Chappies were 2 for 1c and Wicks were 1c! Really showing my age here

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 5


----------



## Hooked

Salamander said:


> I remember when Chappies were 2 for 1c and Wicks were 1c! Really showing my age here



@Salamander Me too! And the guy at the corner cafe would give two Chappies as change, instead of 1c!

Reactions: Can relate 5


----------



## ARYANTO

jm10 said:


> Dinosaurs the series
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOT THE MAMA !!!


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> I remember the mincer that was attached to a wooden table in the kitchen. My Mom would buy meat from the butcher (there were no supermarkets in those days and I don't think you could buy mince either) and it was my job to run it through the mincer. I was always hungry (but not allowed to eat before supper because "then you won't eat your food") so as I was mincing I would pop bits of raw mince into my mouth. To this day I simply can not resist raw mince - so much so that I'll sometimes have a packet open on the car seat so that I can munch while driving home after shopping.
> 
> View attachment 128731


WOW! Mom passed away recently and I got her mincer ....I think there is some boerewors in my future ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow, I nearly forgot about Plasticine! I spent 100's of hours playing with it... I made play Thunderbirds with them and played for hours! Thunderbirds are Go! And on the Black and White TV in Rhodesia they spoke English.
> View attachment 128934


Redding internasionaal !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Tashy said:


> View attachment 133452
> Fresca,how can we forget this delightful drink?


How can you forget this man? So jolly!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> @Salamander Me too! And the guy at the corner cafe would give two Chappies as change, instead of 1c!



That was a common practice at the corner shop - as a kid, I never complained - my mom did however 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## zadiac

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I got the belt, wooden spoon (lots broken and I laughed), sjambok, spankings, shoes and so on...
> 
> I once watched a row of boys in primary school get canings from the headmaster - that made me behave in school. Lol



Sjambok for me always and occasionally a belt (when I hid the sjambok) and then I get extra for hiding the sjambok.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Meeeeeeeeee!
> 
> My papa got me my own board games - my 8th birthday, he gave me a chess set... I was a chess player throughout primary school and part of the chess club. I still have that set today...
> 
> I miss him, just thinking about our rainy days playing card games in my late teens.


We should have a game once...haven't had anyone to play with in ages.


----------



## Steyn777

Zebeebee said:


> I wanted to do the same thing here. Well done! Also when the saying if its too loud you're too old was still in practice.


Barney!! What a legend .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Adephi said:


> View attachment 134506


Damn how I hate Bob!


----------



## Hooked

Steyn777 said:


> We should have a game once...haven't had anyone to play with in ages.



@Steyn777 play online. I played Backgammon online, against humans not a computer, for years ... until I joined the forum, after which Backgammon fell to the bottom of the list!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> @Steyn777 play online. I played Backgammon online, against humans not a computer, for years ... until I joined the forum, after which Backgammon fell to the bottom of the list!


Did that a few times @Hooked...stopped when a kid from Japan (5 years old) that couldn't properly write his own name at the time beat me senseless, and I mean it felt like I was playing Bobby Fischer only I was was playing as a starfish.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> We should have a game once...haven't had anyone to play with in ages.


Lol I suck at it now.


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I suck at it now.


Sure you won't. As long as you remember a few good openings the rest will follow.


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> Sure you won't. As long as you remember a few good openings the rest will follow.


I played online with a friend - I kept losing every game


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> I played online with a friend - I kept losing every game


Just to easy to cheat online

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> Just to easy to cheat online


Not that easy to cheat, because you can't undo your turn once you've made a move. Also no hints in the game either, I've played this site for years

He took advantage of me being rusty and that my heart wasn't into it then.


----------



## Amir

vaping... I'm that young

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Not that easy to cheat, because you can't undo your turn once you've made a move. Also no hints in the game either, I've played this site for years
> 
> He took advantage of me being rusty and that my heart wasn't into it then.


I use to own a Kasparov electronic chess set. It had 9 difficulty levels. Now if I had to set it to level 9 and enter every move you made, then online moving like the board did, you would have to be an exceptional player to come out on top.


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> I use to own a Kasparov electronic chess set. It had 9 difficulty levels. Now if I had to set it to level 9 and enter every move you made, then online moving like the board did, you would have to be an exceptional player to come out on top.



Cheater !!!!


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Cheater !!!!


Same principle Derren Brown used against 11 of the top players.


----------



## Rob Fisher

This was my game of choice during our time off for Matric Trials study!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> This was my game of choice during our time off for Matric Trials study!
> View attachment 134812



O yes - many an afternoon spend on those. Loved it when the guys came to fix it - They would always leave credits on for us. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

OK back to* TV land* some might be here already:
KRAAINES
TOYOTA TOP 20
N.J.R.
Webster
Voyager
Hill street blues
Murder she wrote
Simon and Simon
Happy days
Mr Belvedere
E.R.
Pop shop !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Bubbels82

jm10 said:


> I watched pumpkin patch and mina moo the other day, its seriously scary sh#t to me now, it was a mix of freaky and nightmare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Moomin - that is some seriously messed up Sh*t, I switched it off 10 min into the first episode....


----------



## jm10

Bubbels82 said:


> Moomin - that is some seriously messed up Sh*t, I switched it off 10 min into the first episode....



@Bubbels82 and to think we would run out of bed early in the morning to watch this back in the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Back in the day - about 1991 - i had a portable CB radio. It was handheld but large, with a long retractable antenna. 

After the jol late on a Sat night, i would drive up to the ridge near my house and could chat to my friend at his house about 8km away. It worked well because it was in line of sight. 

Lol, what a change to today's times.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Name lekkers





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Never could get these damn things to work

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

The cord shouldn't touch anything then you get clear audio.if it touch anything then its muted


SmokeyJoe said:


> Never could get these damn things to work
> 
> View attachment 136300



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Never could get these damn things to work
> 
> View attachment 136300


Aha! The good old Nokia 1015! The mechanical version of the 3310.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Aha! The good old Nokia 1015! The mechanical version of the 3310.
> 
> Regards



By the way I miss the Nokia 3310
Battery life for a week
Hard to break

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Captain Chaos

Sinclair ZX Spektrum

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Black and white TV's

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Captain Chaos said:


> Sinclair ZX Spektrum



Winner winner in its day @Captain Chaos !

I had one like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Alpha 1999 (Space 1999]

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Captain Chaos



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

Silver said:


> Winner winner in its day @Captain Chaos !
> 
> I had one like this
> 
> View attachment 136384


Me too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Had one of these


Silver said:


> Winner winner in its day @Captain Chaos !
> 
> I had one like this
> 
> View attachment 136384


Had one of these as well .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> By the way I miss the Nokia 3310
> Battery life for a week
> Hard to break



@Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

The top





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver
> 
> View attachment 136406



Thanks @Hooked !
Nowadays with the internet, emails and whatsapp things are a bit more complicated. Maybe I should get one of those just for basic calls and Sms. But then it's two numbers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Don’t know if this one has been done, the way I learned to read!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Mornings before school, Pinky and the Brain, lets take over the world.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

My first portable

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Bender

Bravestarr and Thirtythirty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked !
> Nowadays with the internet, emails and whatsapp things are a bit more complicated. Maybe I should get one of those just for basic calls and Sms. But then it's two numbers.



Sometimes one needs to disconnect. When I don't want to be disturbed by life, I switch off my main phone altogether. Psychologically it's better than putting it on Silent. But my back-up phone ( a cheap one which I bought for R179 !!) doesn't connect to the Internet so I leave that on and only my brother has the number, in case of an emergency.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Sometimes one needs to disconnect. When I don't want to be disturbed by life, I switch off my main phone altogether. Psychologically it's better than putting it on Silent. But my back-up phone ( a cheap one which I bought for R179 !!) doesn't connect to the Internet so I leave that on and only my brother has the number, in case of an emergency.



Great idea
Perhaps keep the current smartphone for work and normal activities
Then get a new "stealth" phone like yours with a different number thats just for close family.
Hmmm....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Great idea
> Perhaps keep the current smartphone for work and normal activities
> Then get a new "stealth" phone like yours with a different number thats just for close family.
> Hmmm....



@Silver if you want to go for a cheapie - after all, it's just a back-up - I got mine at Ackermans. It's not bad when you think of it. For R179 I can make and receive calls and SMS AND I have a calculator and alarm clock!

EDIT: AND one can put two different SIM cards in it too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@Silver In the old days, I would never have bought a phone for R179 - but now that I'm a vaper I have other priorities lol

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Captain Chaos said:


> View attachment 136388
> 
> View attachment 136389
> View attachment 136388


WOW - Those prices !!!!


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Those twenty cent coins were epic!
> Arcade games


Still got a lot of those[ R1 , 50C ,20C etc] - the ''old'' people kept it in the hope they will be worth something in the future ....are they worth anything nowadays ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Still got a lot of those[ R1 , 50C ,20C etc] - the ''old'' people kept it in the hope they will be worth something in the future ....are they worth anything nowadays ?



Lol, im not sure @ARYANTO 
I doubt theyre worth much though
I remember those R1 coins, they were large!

And I even have a R2 note somewhere. Remember those? It was bluish in colour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Lol, im not sure @ARYANTO
> I doubt theyre worth much though
> I remember those R1 coins, they were large!
> 
> And I even have a R2 note somewhere. Remember those? It was bluish in colour


I think before a certain date those R1 's contained silver or at least xx % [Google, here I come...]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*An easy way to check if your R1 coins are silver is by using a magnet, a fridge magnet will do. If the R1 coins stick to the magnet it is not silver and only worth face value.Coins minted from 1965 onward have no silver value, they are made from nickel - thesilverspot.co.za
EDIT - If you go to -numista.com- it is another story , there you will see other seller's coins and what they want / auction their coins for - a big difference in price ....wonder who is revving who in the ''old coin'' market ??? .*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My first portable
> View attachment 136413


I had to go Google this - never seen one in my life ?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

ARYANTO said:


> Still got a lot of those[ R1 , 50C ,20C etc] - the ''old'' people kept it in the hope they will be worth something in the future ....are they worth anything nowadays ?



Alot comes into play when coins involved. The year, the condition , loose coins, set coins etc. 

But they will be worth more than current value but you have to sell it in the right place.

I had a ton of SA coins which sadly got stolen a while back by a worker but they took the less valuable (newer coins) at least as they could be used probably to buy snuff or some kak.

I bought this set for around R80 12 years ago and last I checked 5 years back they were around R200





Some of my more current and older coins.






Then I got a bunch of overseas coins not sure if they worth anything most between 10-20 years old but I just like coins.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Clouds4Days said:


> Alot comes into play when coins involved. The year, the condition , loose coins, set coins etc.
> 
> But they will be worth more than current value but you have to sell it in the right place.
> 
> I had a ton of SA coins which sadly got stolen a while back by a worker but they took the less valuable (newer coins) at least as they could be used probably to buy snuff or some kak.
> 
> I bought this set for around R80 12 years ago and last I checked 5 years back they were around R200
> View attachment 137929
> 
> View attachment 137930
> 
> 
> Some of my more current and older coins.
> 
> View attachment 137931
> 
> View attachment 137932
> 
> 
> Then I got a bunch of overseas coins not sure if they worth anything most between 10-20 years old but I just like coins.
> View attachment 137933


*numista.com* Go have a look there . they listed all the S.A. coins from 19 voetsek to now, and also show what the selling prices are for similar coins on various platforms - I have all the Mandela r5's and misc other newer r1 and r2 . Like your proof set .Here is some of mine -have a whole big tin full of various old new and overseas .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> View attachment 138557


So true @Hooked ,and most of us turned out not totally crazy, not totally bad, not as villains. Maybe we have to relook and hope our grandkids can join us for Tarzan and Cinderella etc instead of the supposedly “correct” cr@p they keep themselves busy with these days. If we are ever blessed with that privilege. A good old gatslaan when needed without trying to murder us maybe made us better people.

I am hoping to be able to have ice cream for breakfast again, pudding first, and bake beans so that everyone knows you’re having a great bath.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## PaulaMoz

Silver said:


> ZX Spectrum computer !


And the ZX81

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN

My all time favourite-Sonic Undergound.
How I sincerely miss those days..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kishan Ghela



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

T.O Honiball did a cartoon series for the Landbou weekblad in the 60's and 70's ,and I loved the escapades of Adoons and his baboon family !Then came Oom Kaspaas, real braggart and story teller .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Who had one of these?

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## lesvaches

Adephi said:


> View attachment 128694
> 
> 
> Jopie Adam / Grizzly Adams was the pits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

la linea

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 152379


I remember these. My mother would give me an old cotton sock and make me polish all the skirting in the house!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 152380


OK, wife is getting me takeaway now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 152380



You could order just about the entire menu for the cost of a Big Mac

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Who had one of these?
> View attachment 152357



I never knew (or don't remember) these!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 152374



Seems incredible, but it was probably expensive at the time, but better quality than today's KFC!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Add in the devaluation of our Rand against foreign currency and you get to the price of the values today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

A misspent youth

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Remember these ? I hated them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Remember these ? I hated them.


Ahhhhh I loved them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

One thing I remember from my childhood, uninterrupted electricity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches

Adephi said:


> One thing I remember from my childhood, uninterrupted electricity.


LOL!!!11!1!1!11!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Adephi said:


> One thing I remember from my childhood, uninterrupted electricity.



I laughed and cried at the same time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> One thing I remember from my childhood, uninterrupted electricity.



@Adephi Too true! And I remember my Mom watering the garden - every day. And I remember only too well being forced to do it too. We didn't have automatic systems in those days (or we didn't, anyway) and there's nothing more soul-destroying than standing in one spot with a hosepipe in your hand. It has put me off gardening for life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 153028



Oh my gosh - what delicious memories!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

to get hold of my Grandma, I had to phone "2 Kortes and 3 Langes"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 162137



As soon as I saw this pic it transported me back in time - and back to that awful smell of urine!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Asterix

Hooked said:


> As soon as I saw this pic it transported me back in time - and back to that awful smell of urine!


Haha! And reminded me of long queues at basic training barracks at Valhalla! Phoning anybody that would reassure your that everything was going to be ok!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac

Pakslae........gereeld en ordentlik gemoer

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## StompieZA

Tok Tokkie - Used to be so much fun!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## StompieZA

Oh and plastic fruit....not sure what was its purpose...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979

My favourite magazine as a teenager

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ddk1979

One of the 1st english newsreaders on SABC TV
Michael Demorgan

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

StompieZA said:


> Tok Tokkie - Used to be so much fun!



Yep - and the kids still play it - and even silly TEENAGERS play it! Here in Yzer during peak season (December) the town is choc-a-block but there's absolutely NOTHING to do here at night, so bored teenagers roam the streets playing tok-tokkie. It's not funny at 2a.m. Last year I disconnected my bell at the driveway gate and I'm not going to reconnect it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Who remembers having to pay a penny to use a public toilet? Each cubicle door had a slot thingy on it, into which the penny was inserted and only then did the door open. 

Looks like the wheel is turning full circle, unless this article is an April Fool's joke!
https://www.all4women.co.za/1720727...lls-weve-got-p-tolls-public-toilet-tax-for-sa

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979

My favourite tv show that was on air from 1975 to 1980 - Biltong and Potroast

Included
- Mel Miller
- Cyril Green
- Eddie Eksteen
- Cy Saks
- Dennis MacLean
- Len Davis
- Tony Stewart
- Allan Field
etc

Hosted by Clark McKay

Saks and his fellow comedians, including Mel Miller, Cyril Green, Len Davis and Noel Glover, *got paid R35 a show - before tax*. (https://www.timeslive.co.za/sunday-...y-saks-they-love-me-he-said-and-he-was-right/)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

ddk1979 said:


> My favourite magazine as a teenager
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162310



For the articles of course.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KUDU

Lang Tiekie. (coin on a thread) I talked for hours

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ooh we had this Gypsy tekkies. Cant find a picture on google, think with all the boycotts we goy some chinese copies or something

Ooh and later there was some kind of ninja shoes

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Who remembers the old Tron toy

It was a two wheeler cycle and had this plastic rip cord thing that when you pulled it through it would make the wheel spin and this thing would go very fast!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

And I had the most beautifull white and black Sony walkman, yes that played tapes(casettes) much better looking than Ipods

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Kiltys sweets 
Prism chocolate 
Take Two chocolate 
Fanta Tropical
Fizzy Bites sweets 
Simba Shooters chips 

Most importantly:
Common Sense - which is sadly something that is found few and far between these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

These He-man cakes when we were kids. My mom use to bake at least one a week for a birthday party.






My mom actually discovered the pan and wanted to make one for my 40th. But my boy wanted an Aquaman cake. So my mom improvised.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> These He-man cakes when we were kids. My mom use to bake at least one a week for a birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom actually discovered the pan and wanted to make one for my 40th. But my boy wanted an Aquaman cake. So my mom improvised.
> 
> View attachment 162342



WOW! You have a Super-Mom @Adephi!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Elmien

Hooked said:


> Who remembers having to pay a penny to use a public toilet? Each cubicle door had a slot thingy on it, into which the penny was inserted and only then did the door open.
> 
> Looks like the wheel is turning full circle, unless this article is an April Fool's joke!
> https://www.all4women.co.za/1720727...lls-weve-got-p-tolls-public-toilet-tax-for-sa



They have it in the UK. Honestly, I don't mind paying to use the restroom because the ones where you have to pay are generally much cleaner and better stocked with toilet paper and hand soap. A few years ago I was in the Eastern Cape and we drove through Rouxville, a very small town if you blink you'll miss it, and they had one of these pay to use restrooms at the garage there. They were, however, the first pay restroom I encountered that was not well stocked.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979

Can you believe this - 30c to see a fight





.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Elmien

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 162465
> 
> 
> .



If you say "Dewey Decimal System" to today's kids will they even know what you are talking about? I remember we were taught in school how the whole thing works. You actually had to spend time in the library for school projects. Nowadays if you want to know something you just need to open an app on your phone.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## lesvaches

Elmien said:


> If you say "Dewey Decimal System" to today's kids will they even know what you are talking about? I remember we were taught in school how the whole thing works. You actually had to spend time in the library for school projects. Nowadays if you want to know something you just need to open an app on your phone.


until a black out...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Elmien

lesvaches said:


> until a black out...



With the state of Eskom, South African children might just have to learn about some old technology...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 162461
> 
> 
> View attachment 162462
> 
> 
> .



@ddk1979 Ohhhhhh I'd forgotten all about Wendy and Richie Rich. Thanks for bringing back these wonderful memories!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 162465
> 
> 
> .



At least it never crashed and the only virus it got would have been from a sneeze!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Elmien said:


> If you say "Dewey Decimal System" to today's kids will they even know what you are talking about? I remember we were taught in school how the whole thing works. You actually had to spend time in the library for school projects. Nowadays if you want to know something you just need to open an app on your phone.



I read somewhere that some schools are going to stop teaching kids how to read analog time, because it's hardly used anymore. I guess it will, eventually, fade out all together.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Elmien

Hooked said:


> I read somewhere that some schools are going to stop teaching kids how to read analog time, because it's hardly used anymore. I guess it will, eventually, fade out all together.



That makes me sad. I love clocks and watches especially anolog types. If the option is available I set my digital clocks to show analog as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Elmien

This used to be my favourite show. I still know all the words of the theme song...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 162567



Oh ya!
Tom Thumbs were classic @SAVapeGear !
Thanks for posting that - nice memories

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ddk1979 said:


> Can you believe this - 30c to see a fight
> 
> 
> View attachment 162460
> 
> 
> .


That must have been one hell of a fight

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 162461
> 
> 
> View attachment 162462
> 
> 
> .


Personally i liked Archie more. Also had a weird crush on the blond girl

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix

SmokeyJoe said:


> Personally i liked Archie more. Also had a weird crush on the blond girl
> 
> View attachment 162595


Nothing weird about it!! Betty was Hot and down to earth..... Veronica was a *****!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Asterix said:


> Nothing weird about it!! Betty was Hot and down to earth..... Veronica was a *****!


THANK YOU! Was going nuts trying to remember their names

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 162616
> 
> 
> .



Betamax !!!
Yeah - I remember that @ddk1979 
Awesome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> I read somewhere that some schools are going to stop teaching kids how to read analog time, because it's hardly used anymore. I guess it will, eventually, fade out all together.



Why the dislike @Dela Rey Steyn ? Don't shoot the messenger!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> Why the dislike @Dela Rey Steyn ? Don't shoot the messenger!


Sorry @Hooked  Was instinctive when i saw that they are making the children of today even more and more brain dead....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Ever had your hair "mangled" by one of these?

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Morix

Haasdas en nuuskas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

SmokeyJoe said:


> Personally i liked Archie more. Also had a weird crush on the blond girl
> 
> View attachment 162595


yes but then they were little naughty In Riverdale [tv series] it's 2015 NAUGHTY!!.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> I read somewhere that some schools are going to stop teaching kids how to read analog time, because it's hardly used anymore. I guess it will, eventually, fade out all together.


I still take a few seconds to calculate analog time 
I bloody hate it. I know how it works but it never appealed to me as digital is so much easier to read.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> View attachment 164737


I bought my parents a record player not too long ago as their original one broke and finding the pin was almost impossible.

Found a lovely store with record players and spare pins and a whole thriving shop of vinyl music!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> I still take a few seconds to calculate analog time
> I bloody hate it. I know how it works but it never appealed to me as digital is so much easier to read.



To be honest analogue confuses me. It's never made sense that the *hour*, which is surely the most important, is indicated by a small hand, yet the minutes, which are surely less important, by a long hand. It would be logical, I think, for it to be the opposite way around.

I also prefer digital and I prefer a 24-hour clock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> To be honest analogue confuses me. It's never made sense that the *hour*, which is surely the most important, is indicated by a small hand, yet the minutes, which are surely less important, by a long hand. It would be logical, I think, for it to be the opposite way around.
> 
> I also prefer digital and I prefer a 24-hour clock.


I always thought it meant there are less hours than minutes so the short represents the lesser amount. 
I also only use 24H.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

Morix said:


> Haasdas en nuuskas



Nee, Haasdas se Nuuskas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Galoopies - Used to get them at certain petrol stations in the 70's ,reminds me of the ''crazy frog''

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Coca Cola collectable animals -60's 70's

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

I had one of this mini pumps years ago -Sasol collectable

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Gollywog - mine's name was WOOLY.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

TONKA TRUCK - Indestructable !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO

classic Matchbox cars - had a lot of these ! now they are worth money

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> classic Matchbox cars - had a lot of these ! now they are worth money



Ahhhhh! My brother used to *love* these!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Good ol' Noddy - I used to love reading Noddy books!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Elmien

@Hooked Your post of the Noddy books made me think of one of my favourites growing up, The Famous Five. Enid Blyton wrote so many good books.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Elmien said:


> @Hooked Your post of the Noddy books made me think of one of my favourites growing up, The Famous Five. Enid Blyton wrote so many good books.
> 
> View attachment 164911


Oh yeah! Her "Secret Seven" introduced me to the joys of reading.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> Oh yeah! Her "Secret Seven" introduced me to the joys of reading.


Same here, and also her Swallows and Amazon’s and Famous Five series. Still have some of the books. Maybe I should start small again with my reading and move on from there.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

My favourites were :
Fritz Deelman




Trompie - books not tv




Stories van Rivierplaas

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

I remember spending hours on that electro game.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Michael Jackson day....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Elmien said:


> @Hooked Your post of the Noddy books made me think of one of my favourites growing up, The Famous Five. Enid Blyton wrote so many good books.
> 
> View attachment 164911



@Elmien Oh yesssss! I used to love The Famous Five too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Michael Jackson day....
> View attachment 165943



Epic album that @Christos !!!!
Billie Jean
Thriller
Beat It

Loved those songs

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Epic album that @Christos !!!!
> Billie Jean
> Thriller
> Beat It
> 
> Loved those songs


I had to explain to the kids that the album was released 2 years before I was born and 1 year after my brother (Their dad) was born.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

I remember trying to dance like Michael Jackson - and I would try do his moonwalk for my family. Lol
I was very young 
Those were the days

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I remember trying to dance like Michael Jackson - and I would try do his moonwalk for my family. Lol
> I was very young
> Those were the days


@Rob Fisher main event for vapecon 2019 confirmed!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked

And what about this @Dela Rey Steyn




and of course the matching mat and toilet seat cover. Yuk!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> And what about this @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> View attachment 167210
> 
> 
> and of course the matching mat and toilet seat cover. Yuk!


On top of a pink or blue toilet? . I'm so glad the colored bathroom set fad didn't continue too strongly into the here and now, although you do still get them. Worst one I saw was a brown set, brown bathtub, brown toilet and basin

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## cgs

"don't you stray or go away, we'll be back in a WHIZZ, on ..... ... ...."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

cgs said:


> "don't you stray or go away, we'll be back in a WHIZZ, on ..... ... ...."


 Telly Fun Quiz!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## lesvaches

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> On top of a pink or blue toilet? . I'm so glad the colored bathroom set fad didn't continue too strongly into the here and now, although you do still get them. Worst one I saw was a brown set, brown bathtub, brown toilet and basin


Avocado Green

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## cgs



Reactions: Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

lesvaches said:


> Avocado Green
> View attachment 167278



Oh no @lesvaches! Where's the crocheted toilet roll cover?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Now I am going to bring back your youth , saw this yesterday , in full squeee

eking working condition !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> Now I am going to bring back your youth , saw this yesterday , in full squeee
> View attachment 167421
> eking working condition !



@ARYANTO , I can literally HEAR this picture!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 167956



I remember that pen - it was amazing!
Still have one somewhere 
Lovely

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

DAD loved his little DKW




and mom's darling 68/9 beetle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> View attachment 167956


I still have the 12 in one somewhere

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I still have the 12 in one somewhere
> View attachment 168404



Yah, but that one was too thick to be comfortable for writing
I remember that one @Christos !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Yah, but that one was too thick to be comfortable for writing
> I remember that one @Christos !


It was for drawing on everything my parents loved or valued so the thickness was not important

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thunderbirds are go. In black and white on TV in Rhodesia over 50 years ago!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Thunderbirds are go. In black and white on TV in Rhodesia over 50 years ago!
> View attachment 168717



Whew! We never even had TV here then!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> Whew! We never even had TV here then!


I wasnt even a sparkle in my father's eye then

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> Whew! We never even had TV here then!



I remember how bleak we were when we came to SA and there was no TV!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

P.P AND co

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> P.P AND co


Ta dun, tan dun..... la la la.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Suddenly today I remembered two things from my childhood.

First, train rides from Jhb to Pretoria and back. For no reason other than my Dad liking train rides!

Second, Sunday afternoon drives to nowhere in particular. That was pre-TV days so perhaps my parents were bored, or had the Sunday blues? I wonder if people still do this nowadays? With the cost of petrol I doubt it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

MY first bike Yamaha xt200 since 16 a total wow!
.a lot of these....hehea lot of these2 0 cloc , not 6 ocloc!! !!!

.one of these  horse not donkey just for to ride to river for kaalgat swim with Tiger my late spotted lab.
add down [up to go. swa!.................]to the GRENS

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Zer0_C00L

I am William Shatner...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Zer0_C00L said:


> I am William Shatner...


you, mean, I, am, william, shatner, ., ., .,

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> View attachment 170553


She looks like that Ursula witch from Little mermaid !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Obviously this doesn't apply to me lol, but I'm sure many of you could relate to it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 171278
> 
> 
> Obviously this doesn't apply to me lol, but I'm sure many of you could relate to it!



I used to ride my BMX all over the streets as a young boy
I grew up in Observatory in JHB , so I rode all over - to Cyrildene and even down to Bruma regularly
No pads or helmet I am ashamed to admit
I don’t think that type of freedom exists today, sadly

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> I used to ride my BMX all over the streets as a young boy
> I grew up in Observatory in JHB , so I rode all over - to Cyrildene and even down to Bruma regularly
> No pads or helmet I am ashamed to admit
> I don’t think that type of freedom exists today, sadly



@Silver Funny just your mention of Cyrildene and all kinds of childhood memories surface! 
Don't be ashamed of not wearing pads and a helmet - I don't think any kids did in those days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver Funny just your mention of Cyrildene and all kinds of childhood memories surface!
> Don't be ashamed of not wearing pads and a helmet - I don't think any kids did in those days!



Thanks @Hooked 
Yes, those were the days. I have such fond memories too. Amazing how the memories get fonder the older I get. In those days I didn’t think much of it.

As for helmets and pads - I was lucky I didn’t have any bad falls. A few scrapes here and there but thankfully nothing too serious.

Ironically, much later when I became a keen cyclist in my twenties, I fell off with a helmet and broke my collar bone and a few other injuries. Nothing like that happened when I was a lightie without protection. Haha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> Yes, those were the days. I have such fond memories too. Amazing how the memories get fonder the older I get. In those days I didn’t think much of it.
> 
> As for helmets and pads - I was lucky I didn’t have any bad falls. A few scrapes here and there but thankfully nothing too serious.
> 
> Ironically, much later when I became a keen cyclist in my twenties, I fell off with a helmet and broke my collar bone and a few other injuries. Nothing like that happened when I was a lightie without protection. Haha



Ironic indeed @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Any one remember Ding bats ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Any one remember Ding bats ?
> View attachment 171455



Yip, I do @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Any one remember Ding bats ?
> View attachment 171455



I do now @ARYANTO !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This one is for the oldies! I had one of these! Who else did?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> This one is for the oldies! I had one of these! Who else did?
> View attachment 172103



I didn’t have one Rob but I remember that pattern. I think my parents had such a mattress back in the day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> This one is for the oldies! I had one of these! Who else did?
> View attachment 172103



If I remember correctly it was a foam mattress @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> If I remember correctly it was a foam mattress @Rob Fisher?



Indeed it was @Hooked!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jos

My inlaws actually still have one of those (think it came out of a caravan) which the kids sleep on when they have sleepovers at granny's house.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

(Pic from Internet)

And one could buy glittery stickers which were pasted on the top right hand corner, or in the midde, to distinguish your book from everyone elses. But this was at primary school and we definitely didn't have thick books like those in the pic above.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> This one is for the oldies! I had one of these! Who else did?
> View attachment 172103



We still own one  our Ridgies use it for their bed, not that they ever sleep on their own bed mind you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Can anyone tell me what this is? You probably have to be way over 50 to know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is? You probably have to be way over 50 to know...
> View attachment 172978



Looks vaguely familiar. It's paper which comes out of a machine of sorts - something to do with calculations, maths ... something like that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is? You probably have to be way over 50 to know...
> View attachment 172978


Think it was called a TelePrompTer or something, used to send messages but also to capture data?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix

From a telex machine? We used to use them in Airforce in the ‘80’s. With yellow ticker tape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Mind is leaving me, telex, yes @Asterix , TelePrompTer is the screen you read from, think I need a double espresso, hands awake but mind still in lalaland

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

I agree - looks like the tape from a Telex machine @Rob Fisher 

I remember seeing one of those when I was a child and asking my dad what it was...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Think it was called a TelePrompTer or something, used to send messages but also to capture data?



Ah yes @Room Fogger I think you're right. I recall where I saw something like this. It was in a movie about WWII (and tht would tie in with the clue which @Rob Fisher gave us, that we must be way over 50 I think he said). Women were employed in the Communications Centre and these papers continuously rolled out of a machine as messages came through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asterix said:


> From a telex machine? We used to use them in Airforce in the ‘80’s. With yellow ticker tape.



Bazinga! @Asterix is the first correct answer!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is how we used to cut bread in the old days!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The CB Radio game was awesome! Who remembers those days?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

These were the fanciest chocolates you could get in the old days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! @Asterix is the first correct answer!



Good one @Rob Fisher and well done @Asterix!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> This is how we used to cut bread in the old days!
> View attachment 173011



And how difficult it was if the bread was freshly baked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The CB Radio game was awesome! Who remembers those days?
> View attachment 173034



@Rob Fisher , I remember those days
I had a portable handheld one that I took in my car and spoke to my buddies after a night out on the Jol
I would go up this one ridge and could speak to a mate of mine at his house a few km away (line of sight)

It was so cool!

Lol, cellphones of today with WhatsApp make those radios seem quite archaic now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> These were the fanciest chocolates you could get in the old days!
> View attachment 173042



And what a treat they were! My Dad would sometimes buy a box for my Mom and we (brother and I) were allowed to take just one each!!! No wonder I crave chocolate so much - I was severely deprived!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> And how difficult it was if the bread was freshly baked!



A bloody NIGHTMARE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And this was my PRIDE and JOY! I clocked up many km's on my 3-speed Chopper Bike!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

How many of you had one of these! I love the smell of the exploding caps! Kinds reminds me when we blew sh1t up on the border!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Total Petrol Stations if my memory serves me right!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> How many of you had one of these! I love the smell of the exploding caps! Kinds reminds me when we blew sh1t up on the border!
> View attachment 173054



I had one of these @Rob Fisher !!
Didnt look exactly like that one - but it had the strip roll of caps that made a nice loud pop!
Loved it
Fond memories came rushing in to my mind when I saw that - of the garden at my house when I was a kid
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Had two of these Remington replica cap guns, they now sell for between $30 and $100 depending on condition. Oh the cowboys and crooks games on the farm. Unfortunately gave them away to younger cousins that destroyed them in less than a month

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> How many of you had one of these! I love the smell of the exploding caps! Kinds reminds me when we blew sh1t up on the border!
> View attachment 173054



I did! And I can almost smell it now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The way we glued stuff in the old days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tayden Pillay



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was useless at this game!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> I was useless at this game!
> View attachment 173107



@Rob Fisher I remember the game but what was it called?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher I remember the game but what was it called?



@Hooked it was Jacks or Jax's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

How many bruises did you get from this one?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> How many bruises did you get from this one?
> View attachment 173113



Don't know that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> Don't know that one.



You moved your hand up and down and the balls smashed into each other... it was a short-lived rave...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now, this really calls back the past! How many remember building one of these! I made notches in my spool because it was a 4x4 version!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Rob Fisher said:


> Now, this really calls back the past! How many remember building one of these! I made notches in my spool because it was a 4x4 version!
> View attachment 173181


Wow now that brings back memories, also had the 4x4 version

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Rob Fisher said:


> How many bruises did you get from this one?
> View attachment 173113


Think it was called a click clack or something of the sorts. Often hit the bone on the top of thumb when trying to clang the both up and down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bulldog said:


> Think it was called a click clack or something of the sorts. Often hit the bone on the top of thumb when trying to clang the both up and down.



Yes @Bulldog you are right! Clicker Clacker I think it was!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Buck Rogers, when the geek in me was born.
.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Buck Rogers, when the geek in me was born.
> .
> View attachment 173238



@Adephi I loved Buck Rogers!
Thanks for sharing that. Brings back so many memories

I loved his spaceship

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Hooked - I was chatting to @Rob Fisher the other day and we remarked how cool this thread is
Thanks for creating it!

Showing my age on this thread - but it doesn't matter - I still feel very young !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Hooked said:


> Don't know that one.




Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

acorn said:


> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk




Thanks @acorn, but I still don't know it!


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> @Hooked - I was chatting to @Rob Fisher the other day and we remarked how cool this thread is
> Thanks for creating it!
> 
> Showing my age on this thread - but it doesn't matter - I still feel very young !!



Thanks @Silver and I feel my age too, when people post things from their childhood which I only got to know as a young adult!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

This is a real throwback , they are at the back of our factory...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 173711
> View attachment 173712
> This is a real throwback , they are at the back of our factory...



I have friend who farms in Groblersdal. They still pump diesel on the farm with one of those.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Now, this really calls back the past! How many remember building one of these! I made notches in my spool because it was a 4x4 version!
> View attachment 173181



I had several of those. Different sizes as I experimented with them. Yes, I didn't have a life. I admit it, and those experiments somehow sometimes got my butt cheeks very sore and red. My experiments didn't always sit well with everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 173203



@Rob Fisher What an era that was! I used to float around in a kaftan (still love my kaftans!) with a huge peace sign around my neck and I thought I was sooo cool!


Image from Internet

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

These are exactly what I had (except for the pic on the briefcase! The high school briefcase was a hand-me-down from my Dad, who used it for work. It always had the smell of cigars and when I took it over, that changed to cigarettes! The Primary School case ... oh my, I can smell the sarmies in it and I feel as if I'm wearing my school uniform again! Whew! Strange feeling when memories come flooding back!



Primary School 


High School

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

Hooked said:


> These are exactly what I had (except for the pic on the briefcase! The high school briefcase was a hand-me-down from my Dad, who used it for work. It always had the smell of cigars and when I took it over, that changed to cigarettes! The Primary School case ... oh my, I can smell the sarmies in it and I feel as if I'm wearing my school uniform again! Whew! Strange feeling when memories come flooding back!
> 
> 
> View attachment 173988
> Primary School
> 
> View attachment 173992
> High School


Primary School

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked

lesvaches said:


> Primary School
> View attachment 173998



Awwww cute @lesvaches!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Loved them when I could afford one , think they came in type of cardboard pyramids at a time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> I have friend who farms in Groblersdal. They still pump diesel on the farm with one of those.


Groblersdal - my hometown.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mo_MZ

Now we vape em

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mo_MZ

Who remembers these s chocs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Was addicted to this , strawberry type chocolate , always a special treat from MOM...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

My Dad had a keycase like this.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mo_MZ

And I Found all 7 series on Netflix the other day... Great memories relived

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

We had this Google.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Who remembers these! And how "groovy" crept into our vocab? Those were the days ... everything was groovy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster

Skeletor 

The dragon squirted water...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Rob Fisher said:


> How many bruises did you get from this one?
> View attachment 173113



I gave my nephew a set of those... took him about 3 hours to figure out it's not a bracelet. 

On a separate note I walked into an adult shop a while ago (For a friend) and found a set of those, I was very excited until the lady behind the counter explained what they do with them today, turns out we where using them wrong all this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

ARYANTO said:


>



I hated that game... And then my mom told me to take the triangle off... what a difference

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Sure, it was cruel to the animals, but we didn't think about that then, did we?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


>



Classic @ARYANTO
Got a few of those in my garage - kept them when my dad passed away
Still intend hanging them up somewhere and making a display out of them - but somehow the years go by and I haven’t done it yet...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

Candy crush stood no chance rofl.. 0

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Brother in law had one , this car was holy , nobody touched it and hand washed every Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

These are collecting top prices now

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster

Mo_MZ said:


> These are collecting top prices now
> View attachment 177107



When I moved out of my folks house I found two of them that was still brand new and sealed in the shop cling wrap. Also found a few sealed packs of string.

I have no idea what I did with me but I have been looking for months to find them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mo_MZ

Arthster said:


> When I moved out of my folks house I found two of them that was still brand new and sealed in the shop cling wrap. Also found a few sealed packs of string.
> 
> I have no idea what I did with me but I have been looking for months to find them.



Wow buddy lol I.ll come help u find em.... Thats gold at the moment; just saw 1 (some special edition one) go for R1000 on a Facebook collectibles group and it wasn't even brand new... Imagine yours all sealed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster

Mo_MZ said:


> Wow buddy lol I.ll come help u find em.... Thats gold at the moment; just saw 1 (some special edition one) go for R1000 on a Facebook collectibles group and it wasn't even brand new... Imagine yours all sealed



That's exactly why I am looking for them, they where the special coke ones with the see through red rings. a guy at a toy fair offered my 5k for the lot... that's allot of vape kit.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The real ones that lasted forever. If the doors and bonnet /boot could open it was a favourite till the next one showed up in a birthday package .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Brothers in law drank this under the big tree in the yard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

MOM loved this , wish it was still available in S.A.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mo_MZ

Arthster said:


> That's exactly why I am looking for them, they where the special coke ones with the see through red rings. a guy at a toy fair offered my 5k for the lot... that's allot of vape kit.



Def good funding for new vape gear... All the best with the hunt.. Plz post pics when you find em

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

This was normally a sign from one of the brothers in law that they needed something from Dad...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Mom and the maids made lard soap , this took stains out like nothing , not even Vanish.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

*Who used to play Monopoly? Who is mad about rugby?
*
Read this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mo_MZ

Hooked said:


> *Who used to play Monopoly? Who is mad about rugby?
> *
> Read this


Loved Monopoly... Play it now on the Xbox1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Mo_MZ said:


> Loved Monopoly... Play it now on the Xbox1



Wow that's interesting! I'd love to see Monopoly on an Xbox. Actually, I'd love to see an Xbox. Never seen the one that you're talking about (I'm of the um... older generation, shall we say ...) but strangely enough, I have something at home called the X-Box, which is home to any juice which I don't like!

I still have a set which we had in the family - the old Monopoly with Parklands, Mayfair etc etc. I'll get it out of the garage tomorrow and take a pic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Not only do I remember this, I still see it in my mom's kitchen. Made by General Motors, bought 52 years ago and still in daily use 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Not only do I remember this, I still see it in my mom's kitchen. Made by General Motors, bought 52 years ago and still in daily use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning. We had a similar one. 

And it has a warming draw! I miss that feature. None of the modern under counter ovens have those these days. That’s a separate expensive add-on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Asterix said:


> Stunning. We had a similar one.
> 
> And it has a warming draw! I miss that feature. None of the modern under counter ovens have those these days. That’s a separate expensive add-on.



@Asterix I'd forgotten about a warming drawer! I guess we just use the microwave nowadays

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Who did this? I used to love it! My Mom put elastic around two chairs so that I could play on my own at home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Not my childhood, but teenage years

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Who remembers these shell ashtrays? My Mom always used to put her rings in it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> Who remembers these shell ashtrays? My Mom always used to put her rings in it.
> 
> View attachment 178191


My grandfather had one, and it even visited with him, no matter where he went. Ah, the good old days with the good memories. Thanks for the bit of nostalgia @Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

These tomato sauce dispensers are still used in Bath Uk. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> These tomato sauce dispensers are still used in Bath Uk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh that's too funny! To me they are old-days Wimpy!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

Hooked said:


> View attachment 178461
> View attachment 178462


Wow! Totally forgot about those savings books!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> @Asterix I'd forgotten about a warming drawer! I guess we just use the microwave nowadays


and when last have you seen a ''spoon rest'' ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Friends had one of these , I often visited just to play snakes and ladders.
Compendium of games , even the word -compendium is forgotten.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The art of sock darning , MOM used a big lava shell in the toe to darn ours.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> The art of sock darning , MOM used a big lava shell in the toe to darn ours.


We used a cricket ball or a Ghoen for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> We used a cricket ball or a Ghoen for this.


Nobody played cricket on the farm , it was jukskei , rugby and boxing ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> Nobody played cricket on the farm , it was jukskei , rugby and boxing ...


Actually one my grandfather had from his days in an English school as was the norm at the time he grew up. He didn’t do sport but was great at cleaning them for the next match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> and when last have you seen a ''spoon rest'' ?



@ARYANTO lol I use one every day! This is my Mom's, which she had for as long as I can remember!! It was always next to the stove, but I use it now for my coffee teaspoons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Friends had one of these , I often visited just to play snakes and ladders.
> Compendium of games , even the word -compendium is forgotten.



Ahhh yes! I used to love Chinese Chequers!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

I got Monopoly out of the garage. This set has been in our family since I was in Primary School - and that was a looong time ago! It's looking rather the worse for wear and most of the Title Deeds have disappeared. Brings back good memories though!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Spoon rest and the old Monopoly set are awesome @Hooked !
Brings back lots of good memories playing Monopoly all night while at sleepovers at a friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> The art of sock darning , MOM used a big lava shell in the toe to darn ours.



@ARYANTO I wonder how many women darn socks these days? I haven't a clue how to! We live in a disposable age. 

But I'll let you into a little secret. I keep any old socks with holes in them, and use them as mod pouches in my bag! Works very well too, let me tell you - especially for tube mods like the iJust3 or Vaporesso. But even my Picos nestle comfortably in an old sock!!

I'm not a hands-on person so I don't repair things, but neither do I just throw things away. It's actually fun finding another use for something!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> The real ones that lasted forever. If the doors and bonnet /boot could open it was a favourite till the next one showed up in a birthday package .


@ARYANTO Ahhhhhh Matchbox cars were my brother's pride and joy! Strange how we all seem to have a collector's instinct. As an adult he collect Toby Jugs and what a stunning collection he has too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> My grandfather had one, and it even visited with him, no matter where he went. Ah, the good old days with the good memories. Thanks for the bit of nostalgia @Hooked




@Room Fogger, some of these are actually in use at a coffee shop called Boeretroos, in Yzerfontein. The funny thing is that I've never noticed them until a day or two ago, but I believe they've always been there!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Not so much childhood , bit later but...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Got one exactly like this in storage , full working condition!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

MOM had one like this on the farm to make butter. Went missing many moons ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix

ARYANTO said:


> Not so much childhood , bit later but...



I just showed these to my son, mentioning that the 3.5” floppy disk used to hold a massive 1.4mb of data. He’s still on the floor, laughing!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Got one exactly like this in storage , full working condition!



Wow! That's beautiful @ARYANTO !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> Wow! That's beautiful @ARYANTO !!


Agreed, it a masterpiece @ARYANTO .My Mom inherited her grandmothers one, then lent it and some other antiques to friends who started a farm venue for functions as part of the decor/ museum they made. Closed and all of a sudden they don’t remember her ever “lending” anything to them, same with a kiaat riempie bench my grandfather made, but the wheel turns.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Agreed, it a masterpiece @ARYANTO .My Mom inherited her grandmothers one, then lent it and some other antiques to friends who started a farm venue for functions as part of the decor/ museum they made. Closed and all of a sudden they don’t remember her ever “lending” anything to them, same with a kiaat riempie bench my grandfather made, but the wheel turns.



@Room Fogger Oh how awful!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> Not so much childhood , bit later but...


I have all 3 of those floppy formats at my parents house!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

In Primary School we used to cover our books with brown paper - and put a glittery sticker on the front to customise it! What fun that was!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Is this item still relevant today ? MOM stashed everything in there , from stationary to spare batteries and pot stands .
My sister currently owns our one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Is this item still relevant today ? MOM stashed everything in there , from stationary to spare batteries and pot stands .
> My sister currently owns our one.



@ARYANTO What do you mean by "relevant"? This would be out of place in a modern home, but I daresay it would still be useful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

I


RainstormZA said:


> IBM green and black screen - DOS only, command lines. Played half pipe, surfing and Gorilla


I remember half pipe!
The fancy kids had "California Games"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> I
> 
> I remember half pipe!
> The fancy kids had "California Games"!



I LOVED that game!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> I LOVED that game!


So I take it that you were one of those fancy kids ;P 

I also had several Nintendo consoles and lots of game cartridges too


----------



## Rob Fisher

RainstormZA said:


> So I take it that you were one of those fancy kids ;P
> 
> I also had several Nintendo consoles and lots of game cartridges too



I wasn't a kid at the time the game was out... I was working with a salary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> I wasn't a kid at the time the game was out... I was working with a salary!


Hahaha, the Candy Crush of the 90's then?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Chappies bubblegum turns 70*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/chappies-bubblegum-turns-70
15 Oct. 2019

​

"...Chappies was created in the late 1940’s by Arthur Ginsburg at the Chapelat factory in the small Johannesburg suburb of Troyeville.

His idea of including lists of ‘Did You Know?’ facts on the inside of each gum’s waxed paper wrapper turned the great-tasting, two-for-a-penny gum into a cultural phenomenon. The questions were sourced from popular Springbok Radio quiz show ‘The Three Wise Men’, starring Eric Rosenthal, Arthur Blexley and Dennis Glauber.

The company later approached academics from WITS University for more lists of questions, with between 5 000 and 6 000 ‘Did You Know?’ facts generated in those early years – a significant pool of knowledge in the pre-Internet era!
Chappies was so popular that it quickly became the country’s unofficial currency – few South Africans won’t have had the experience of being told to ‘take Chappies’ in lieu of a penny or half-penny’s change on making a purchase at a corner café or spaza, at some point in their childhood."

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Now that's interesting! I didn't know where the questions came from! 

Who remembers The Three Wise Men? I used to love that programme!

And as for Chappies being currency, my currency now is juice! It's paid for quite a few things in my life already. It's a strong currency too - much stronger than the Rand!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

My stomach would tie up in knots waiting for the postman to deliver my report card! Are postmen still around anywhere?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Who dialed 1026 to listen to the lady saying
''wanneer u die sein hoor is dit tien twee en twintig en tien sekondes... beeep
when you hear the signal it is ...''

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Who dialed 1026 to listen to the lady saying
> ''wanneer u die sein hoor is dit tien twee en twintig en tien sekondes... beeep
> when you hear the signal it is ...''



@ARYANTO and I've just dialled it now to see if it still works, which it does! I wonder who uses it nowadays though?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO and I've just dialled it now to see if it still works, which it does! I wonder who uses it nowadays though?


Haha! I actually used it last Friday to check if my mums adsl/line splitter was causing interference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Asterix said:


> Haha! I actually used it last Friday to check if my mums adsl/line splitter was causing interference.



@Asterix How would checking the time help?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

And what about 1023 to get a phone number? When last did anyone use that?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Asterix

Hooked said:


> @Asterix How would checking the time help?


Needed an active voice line (it was clear with a dial tone but not on a call) to see if the splitter was the cause of interference while the adsl modem was active. Cheaper to call 1026 then call my cellphone. End result, replaced splitter/filter. 

If that hadn’t worked, would then have had to get Telkom to do a line check. And dealing with Telkom is not good for my blood pressure!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Apologies for the poor image. I wonder why they stopped making this? I used to love it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> View attachment 181493
> 
> Apologies for the poor image. I wonder why they stopped making this? I used to love it!


Yis , I miss those a lot , nothing comes close now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

We had one on the farm , after every turn it would go ''tieng''




,the ''fat free''milk went to the farmhands and the cream in these,




went to the station to be transported on the railway bus.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> We had one on the farm , after every turn it would go ''tieng''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,the ''fat free''milk went to the farmhands and the cream in these,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went to the station to be transported on the railway bus.



@ARYANTO Growing up on a farm must be such an enriching experience, although you wouldn't have realised it at the time.

I compare your knowledge with mine. You *really* know where milk and cream comes from. So far as I'm concerned, they come from the supermarket now, but in my childhood from the dairy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein

Eho can remember these....lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein

Melk man se kind.....lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Hein said:


> Melk man se kind.....lol
> View attachment 181600



Now that brings back memories @Hein!


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Do you still get this and if , still in a tin ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Do you still get this and if , still in a tin ?



@ARYANTO Ooooh that was yummy! I don't know if you still get it though.


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO Ooooh that was yummy! I don't know if you still get it though.


@Hooked @ARYANTO its still available but mostly in plastic, although certain stores still do the tin. One of my favorites as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Is this item still relevant today ? MOM stashed everything in there , from stationary to spare batteries and pot stands .
> My sister currently owns our one.


I love this type of furniture.would love to fill my house with antiques one day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Hein said:


> Melk man se kind.....lol
> View attachment 181600


I told my kids about the milk man and his buggy and how grandma used to put the money under the bottle.
Then they asked me how could you leave money outside like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Do you still get this and if , still in a tin ?


You still get the Illovo brand as well.
I'm the only one in the household that likes the tin.everyone else votes for the plastic squirt bottle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein

Resistance said:


> You still get the Illovo brand as well.
> I'm the only one in the household that likes the tin.everyone else votes for the plastic squirt bottle


That's the feeling in my house also, but I only enjoy the red tin. Then wife and kids want to convince me that the tin and plastic bottle taste the same, and I still disagree....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

I don't even have a landline! I wonder how many people do? Think I'll start a poll...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

I never had a Barbie doll. My parents decided that it was a waste of money - probably when they realised that I'd always be wanting new clothes for her!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

And the wheel has turned full circle ...

When I was a child I used to drink this





Soon I'll be able to vape it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Ohhhh I used to love these








And I love this just as much ... the flavour is spot on! Well done to Decadent Clouds!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein

Hooked said:


> Ohhhh I used to love these
> View attachment 182388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love this just as much ... the flavour is spot on! Well done to Decadent Clouds!
> View attachment 182389


This bring back so much memories.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Learning to write

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> View attachment 182786
> View attachment 182787


Man i loved Andy! Completely forgot about the Andy cartoon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ

Hooked said:


> Ohhhh I used to love these
> View attachment 182388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love this just as much ... the flavour is spot on! Well done to Decadent Clouds!
> View attachment 182389


Ecstacy pills?? Haha just kidding...


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ShamZ said:


> Ecstacy pills?? Haha just kidding...


Yeah i used to love those uhm, sweets


----------



## Hooked

Special attire for Saturday morning expeditions to town (Jhb CBD).
I thought I was ever so grand with my bobby socks, patent leather shoes and white gloves!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> @Hooked @ARYANTO its still available but mostly in plastic, although certain stores still do the tin. One of my favorites as well.



@Room Fogger @ARYANTO Yep, spotted at Spar ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Used to spend all my pocket money on these

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein

Little old faithful.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein

Lol.......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hein said:


> View attachment 183573
> Lol.......


I never liked that fu*king dog

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Die meisie van Avignon - The early tv days .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I used to ride one of these down my road and get onto two wheels!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> I used to ride one of these down my road and get onto two wheels!
> View attachment 183585


WOW that was a mean trike , when stuff was made to last.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

We all rushed to CNA month end to lay our grubby little paws on a copy of Smash Hits magazine all the way from the UK
to see what was hot or not in the 80's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> By the way I miss the Nokia 3310
> Battery life for a week
> Hard to break


Yes and the 5110.
Best signal reception ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Need I say more! Asterisk and Obelix adventures

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

If you had a bicycle , this was the ultimate luxury...








The light were hollow inside and all your childhood valuables were stashed there

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

“_Sad_” is an Old English word for “solid,” and the term “_sad iron_” is often used to distinguish the flat irons , used on the farm ,heated on the coal stove .Wished I had kept one for a door stopper

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Remember ''tea trolleys'' ?
Got Mom's one , something like this .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> “_Sad_” is an Old English word for “solid,” and the term “_sad iron_” is often used to distinguish the flat irons , used on the farm ,heated on the coal stove .Wished I had kept one for a door stopper


I still have one of those irons for a doorstop, unfortunately the Aga coal stove was left when me moved, and we were never allowed to go back and fetch it when we were evicted by family.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Remember ''tea trolleys'' ?
> Got Mom's one , something like this .




@ARYANTO, Yes, my Mom had one too. Those were elegant days, weren't they? Drinking tea out of a realy teacup, with a delicate little biscuit on a delicate little plate on the side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO, Yes, my Mom had one too. Those were elegant days, weren't they? Drinking tea out of a realy teacup, with a delicate little biscuit on a delicate little plate on the side.


You are so right @Hooked , and @ARYANTO for bringing back some memories of my Gran and afternoon tea and biscuits or coffee with condensed milk and “soetkoekies” both served on the trolley. It just seemed to taste better in that way.

I also have to own up that I’ve turned into a Neanderthal as it’s usually a mug now with a rusk balanced on the edge though. Give me a cup now and I don’t know what to do with the saucer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Ag pleez Daddy won't you take us to the drive-in ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Coleman lanterns.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Anybody else had one of these in the 80's?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Remember to set the alarm ... 1970's

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

As a teenage it was LM Radio for the music.

And of course Springbok for:

The Men from the Ministry
The Creaking Door
Squad Cars
Forces Favourites
Which other programmes were on at that time?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mollie

Used to go skating every friday and Saturday night at Zanandi and when the extended mix of Man 2 Man - Male Stripper came up some of us changed our wheels on the skates with the speed bearings for more speed





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Christmas with the WHOLE family !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The vaper said:


> Used to go skating every friday and Saturday night at Zanandi and when the extended mix of Man 2 Man - Male Stripper came up some of us changed our wheels on the skates with the speed bearings for more speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


What about Sterland ice skating - Collin's In the air tonight , only for lovers with the disco ball - FUN !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> What about Sterland ice skating - Collin's In the air tonight , only for lovers with the disco ball - FUN !



And who went to the Carlton Centre ice rink ? (JHB CBD)
Must have been around the late eighties
Loved it when they dimmed the lights and played good music
Had my own skates and thought I was quite a good skater at the time. Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> What about Sterland ice skating - Collin's In the air tonight , only for lovers with the disco ball - FUN !


Good old music and good old days 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

The Corner Cafe had one of these , order a Creme soda float , pie gravy and chips , throw on some tunes . man that was life !!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> The Corner Cafe had one of these , order a Creme soda float , pie gravy and chips , throw on some tunes . man that was life !!



Pinball Machine! Now that is my youth!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Pinball Machine! Now that is my youth!



I used to deliver newspapers for pinball money - those were the days indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Pinball Machine! Now that is my youth!



I loved the guys who were playing pinball

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Groovy fabric from my teenage years. These were the days of Flower Power, hey @BaD Mountain?

Life seemed so simple then ... what happened along the way?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

I wish I could remember how to do this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now, who remembers the "Burner Bean"? It's the seed from the Cana Plant. You rub the Burner Bean on a rough surface and then press it on your mates skin! And it's hot as hell! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Now, who remembers the "Burner Bean"? It's the seed from the Cana Plant. You rub the Burner Bean on a rough surface and then press it on your mates skin! And it's hot as hell! Bazinga!
> View attachment 186633



Never heard of it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> I wish I could remember how to do this!
> 
> View attachment 186535




Here you go @Hooked . I remember being able to do tons of these.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Here you go @Hooked . I remember being able to do tons of these.




Oh brilliant - I'll try it! Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 186674



Dingbat for the win!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

The sideboard

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I can't believe that I managed to find a picture of my favourite toy from my childhood. I might add that it was one of the most expensive toys that I had.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

My teenage years ... those were the days.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> My teenage years ... those were the days.
> 
> View attachment 186813



The best of times!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Norman Anderson

Klei lat

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac

Norman Anderson said:


> Klei lat



Kleilat. Een woord.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

zadiac said:


> Kleilat. Een woord.


En blou kolle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Room Fogger said:


> En blou kolle



Watse blou? Blerrie pers kolle ou maat. Ons het die k#k uit mekaar gegooi met die kleilatte. En kallers gery.......hehehe. Ek het my hele kinder lewe oop wonde en pers (donker pers) kolle op my lyf gehad. In vandag se tyd sou die welsyn en die polisie my ma kom sien het.....lol

Ek was 'n Van Helsdingin. Wanneer die dag gebreek het, het ek hom heel gemaak

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

The milk jug on the tea trolley was always covered with a beaded doillie.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Norman Anderson

zadiac said:


> Watse blou? Blerrie pers kolle ou maat. Ons het die k#k uit mekaar gegooi met die kleilatte. En kallers gery.......hehehe. Ek het my hele kinder lewe oop wonde en pers (donker pers) kolle op my lyf gehad. In vandag se tyd sou die welsyn en die polisie my ma kom sien het.....lol
> 
> Ek was 'n Van Helsdingin. Wanneer die dag gebreek het, het ek hom heel gemaak


Blou en pers kolle en soms het die bloed ook geloop, klei het soms a klippie ingehad en dit laat die voorkop alte lekker bloei. moet nie huistoe gaan en huil daaroor nie want dan kry die gat eerste slae met die woorde...ek het mos gese

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger

zadiac said:


> Watse blou? Blerrie pers kolle ou maat. Ons het die k#k uit mekaar gegooi met die kleilatte. En kallers gery.......hehehe. Ek het my hele kinder lewe oop wonde en pers (donker pers) kolle op my lyf gehad. In vandag se tyd sou die welsyn en die polisie my ma kom sien het.....lol
> 
> Ek was 'n Van Helsdingin. Wanneer die dag gebreek het, het ek hom heel gemaak


Plaaskind! Maplotter!  Net soos ek, wat n manier van grootword. Pity not more people got to experience it, @Norman Anderson ,  ek stem. Growing up on a farm is underrated, taught me a lot about myself, and about respect for everything, biggest thing is it taught me to play, something that not a lot of kids understand these days, under a tree, in die modder, climbing trees, draadkar bou. That’s why I’m glad I’m not bald, it would look like a golf ball on my shoulders with eyes and ears, paar harde valle gehad, partykeer meer mercurochrome as vel op my lyf gehad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Norman Anderson

Room Fogger said:


> Plaaskind! Maplotter!  Net soos ek, wat n manier van grootword. Pity not more people got to experience it, @Norman Anderson ,  ek stem. Growing up on a farm is underrated, taught me a lot about myself, and about respect for everything, biggest thing is it taught me to play, something that not a lot of kids understand these days, under a tree, in die modder, climbing trees, draadkar bou. That’s why I’m glad I’m not bald, it would look like a golf ball on my shoulders with eyes and ears, paar harde valle gehad, partykeer meer mercurochrome as vel op my lyf gehad.


Be happy you knew mercurochrome, I was fixed in a jiffy with "staal druppels" eina my sny

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Norman Anderson said:


> Be happy you knew mercurochrome, I was fixed in a jiffy with "staal druppels" eina my sny



Most times I didn't even go to my mom with an injury, like a cut. Just rub some sand over it to stop the bleeding and carry on. That's why I have such a strong immune system. Mine had to work overtime when I was a child.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Norman Anderson said:


> Be happy you knew mercurochrome, I was fixed in a jiffy with "staal druppels" eina my sny


Eina, ek onthou! Had a couple of those sessions as well, no Dr for stitches, Aluin powder inside and staaldruppel outside, Elastoplast, and we made it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

We had ketties,in a bush shooting juvenile katokkies.


Whomever got shot with this had to go down crying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> Plaaskind! Maplotter!  Net soos ek, wat n manier van grootword. Pity not more people got to experience it, @Norman Anderson ,  ek stem. Growing up on a farm is underrated, taught me a lot about myself, and about respect for everything, biggest thing is it taught me to play, something that not a lot of kids understand these days, under a tree, in die modder, climbing trees, draadkar bou. That’s why I’m glad I’m not bald, it would look like a golf ball on my shoulders with eyes and ears, paar harde valle gehad, partykeer meer mercurochrome as vel op my lyf gehad.



The thing is those days the rivers were so clean you could drink the water. 

Nowadays the rivers are such a mess especially in the Gauteng. In the Hennops alone they remove 22+ tons of plastic and styrofoam every weekend. And the water got the same E. coli bacterial count as raw sewage. There is no way I'm letting my kids near a river over here. Will come back with more diseases than blou kolle.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Norman Anderson

Room Fogger said:


> Eina, ek onthou! Had a couple of those sessions as well, no Dr for stitches, Aluin powder inside and staaldruppel outside, Elastoplast, and we made it!


And still going strong

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I don't know the correct spelling, or if there even is a correct way to spell it, seeing that it is a slang term: blikaspaai / blik-n-'spy'. You had a tin or plastic bottle with some rocks inside (just for weight i guess). One kid threw it as far as he/she could, then the rest of the kids ran to go and hide, and the one who's turn it was to be "it" had to collect the tin/bottle first before he/she could go looking for the rest. like a hide-n-seek with a small twist. remember playing this game in the streets when we visited my cousins in JHB

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Norman Anderson

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I don't know the correct spelling, or if there even is a correct way to spell it, seeing that it is a slang term: blikaspaai / blik-n-'spy'. You had a tin or plastic bottle with some rocks inside (just for weight i guess). One kid threw it as far as he/she could, then the rest of the kids ran to go and hide, and the one who's turn it was to be "it" had to collect the tin/bottle first before he/she could go looking for the rest. like a hide-n-seek with a small twist. remember playing this game in the streets when we visited my cousins in JHB


It really is sad that the youngsters today only want to sit with phones, tablets, tv and in adult conversations. Tell them to go play outsiode they will tell you there is nothing to do. When my dad told me outside he always had to come look for me to get me back inside. Hated to be in the conversation with adults

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Norman Anderson said:


> It really is sad that the youngsters today only want to sit with phones, tablets, tv and in adult conversations. Tell them to go play outsiode they will tell you there is nothing to do. When my dad told me outside he always had to come look for me to get me back inside. Hated to be in the conversation with adults



It really is sad! We kept ourselves busy with or without toys. Playing outside was the best, being confined to the house was a punishment!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> View attachment 187154


He he he, now this brings back memory’s, I was never good but Locust 1 got banned from playing at school, he would go with 1 or 2 and return with the whole schools stuff that afternoon. Teachers kid complained and cried, end of that. Until then he had a thriving business selling their marbles back to them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> He he he, now this brings back memory’s, I was never good but Locust 1 got banned from playing at school, he would go with 1 or 2 and return with the whole schools stuff that afternoon. Teachers kid complained and cried, end of that. Until then he had a thriving business selling their marbles back to them!



I had a phase where I was good at it ,but nobody could beat me in a stuk tol Kap! And a kettie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I don't know the correct spelling, or if there even is a correct way to spell it, seeing that it is a slang term: blikaspaai / blik-n-'spy'. You had a tin or plastic bottle with some rocks inside (just for weight i guess). One kid threw it as far as he/she could, then the rest of the kids ran to go and hide, and the one who's turn it was to be "it" had to collect the tin/bottle first before he/she could go looking for the rest. like a hide-n-seek with a small twist. remember playing this game in the streets when we visited my cousins in JHB



There's a gift shop in my little town called Blikaspaai!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Can't find a proper pic , we used to count them when we really got bored on long trips... [mylpaaltjies]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

1955 was a good year!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Norman Anderson

Resistance said:


> View attachment 187160


In life there is no obstacles, only opportunities. It all depends on yourself

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Norman Anderson said:


> In life there is no obstacles, only opportunities. It all depends on yourself



@Norman Anderson Perhaps you meant to post this in Reflections?
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reflections.t1516/page-34


----------



## Resistance

Norman Anderson said:


> In life there is no obstacles, only opportunities. It all depends on yourself



True. I was taught that an obstacle is another way to increase my knowledge and another way to get things done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 187940



You reminded me of this one


And how you hated the person on the fone that inserted a 20c. they would talk for the next 30 mins.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88

These things were the bane of my existence at 13, wait an entire day for a 2.5mb song to download only to find out its white noise when it's done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

CashKat88 said:


> These things were the bane of my existence at 13, wait an entire day for a 2.5mb song to download only to find out its white noise when it's done
> View attachment 188000



@CashKat88 It's these kind of posts that make me aware of my age . The only technology we had when I was 13 was the old phone in @Rob Fisher's post above!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Hooked said:


> @CashKat88 It's these kind of posts that make me aware of my age . The only technology we had when I was 13 was the old phone in @Rob Fisher's post above!



Haha, Well age doesn't really matter though, today we both use the same life saving technology and have an awesome forum filled with awesome people of all ages doing the same thing...Isn't it Great #VapingSavesLives

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 188053


This takes me back, remember sitting in my dad's office playing with this when i was a kid uncle @Rob Fisher, was like magic to me as a kid

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

This is my Childhood in a nutshell
1. Sony Walkman


2. Chain Wallet


3. Tamagotchi



4. 90's Cartoon Network Shows



5.) Playstation 




6.) Solitaire on Windows 95




7.) Goosebumps




8.) Snake




9.) Gameboy Color. 



10.) Trade and collect Pokemon Cards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tupperware Salt and Pepper! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 188326


Bully beef tin opener

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

CTRiaan said:


> Bully beef tin opener



You must be as old AF!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver

Sony Betamax video player!
Eighties

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Asterix

Silver said:


> Sony Betamax video player!
> Eighties
> 
> View attachment 188330


Paired with a Betacam that weighed a ton!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88

Silver said:


> Sony Betamax video player!
> Eighties
> 
> View attachment 188330


There was one of these at my grand parents place, loved it when I was growing up because they had every Disney cassette made for this thing even the first mickey mouse cartoon made when He was on a boat chewing on chewing tabacco hahaha and they say vaping was marketed at kids 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 188326



Open tin of sardines

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

Speaking of things being marketed at kids, anyone remember these things 






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Norman Anderson

Asterix said:


> Paired with a Betacam that weighed a ton!
> View attachment 188343


Still have a similar Sony Betacam recorder still in its huge hard plastic carry case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Who got a turn to crank the handle on one of these beauties?

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Room Fogger said:


> View attachment 188367
> 
> 
> Who got a turn to crank the handle on one of these beauties?


Felt like your arm "separated" from your body afterwards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

CashKat88 said:


> Speaking of things being marketed at kids, anyone remember these things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk





CashKat88 said:


> Speaking of things being marketed at kids, anyone remember these things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



I used to sit in the back of the car when we went for a Sunday afternoon drive and pretend to be smoking - and loved eating them too!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## CashKat88

Hooked said:


> I used to sit in the back of the car when we went for a Sunday afternoon drive and pretend to be smoking - and loved eating them too!


Yeah still can't find a candy that has that taste, would be nice to get a juice in that flavour, they made them in chocolate where you would peel it and eat it, those were gross 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> View attachment 188367
> 
> 
> Who got a turn to crank the handle on one of these beauties?



What was that used for @Room Fogger?


----------



## Hooked

My Mom had one of these.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> What was that used for @Room Fogger?


It's a Separator @Hooked , It separated the cream from the milk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> What was that used for @Room Fogger?


It’s a separator @Hooked , you put milk in the top and through centrifugal force it separates milk and cream, individually coming from the 2 spouts at the bottom. This was the old way, now they use electricity for that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Room Fogger said:


> It’s a separator @Hooked , you put milk in the top and through centrifugal force it separates milk and cream, individually coming from the 2 spouts at the bottom. This was the old way, now they use electricity for that.


My Gran's is now an ornament in my Sister's kitchen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Can anyone remember how much we used to pay per hour?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

CashKat88 said:


> There was one of these at my grand parents place, loved it when I was growing up because they had every Disney cassette made for this thing even the first mickey mouse cartoon made when He was on a boat chewing on chewing tabacco hahaha and they say vaping was marketed at kids
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Steamboat Willie - before he became Mickey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> View attachment 188907
> 
> 
> Can anyone remember how much we used to pay per hour?


Anybody else remember the traffic warden (boetebessies) ladies of the time, sucked a lemon before coming on duty so as to not be able to smile, bollatjie that peeked out from under the hat, boekie in hand waiting for the little flag to come up so that they could write a fine. 

Hells bells, you didn’t even want to step of the pavement, never mind jaywalking. The appeared out of nowhere boekie at the ready, and they were the stuff nightmares were made off, really scary for kids!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Anybody else remember the traffic warden (boetebessies) ladies of the time, sucked a lemon before coming on duty so as to not be able to smile, bollatjie that peeked out from under the hat, boekie in hand waiting for the little flag to come up so that they could write a fine.
> 
> Hells bells, you didn’t even want to step of the pavement, never mind jaywalking. The appeared out of nowhere boekie at the ready, and they were the stuff nightmares were made off, really scary for kids!



Good description @Room Fogger! I wonder if they worked on a commission basis?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Room Fogger said:


> View attachment 188367
> 
> 
> Who got a turn to crank the handle on one of these beauties?



Used to do that almost everyday for a very long time and after the separator, we had to churn the cream into butter. With this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Wow! We city folk know nothing about things like this. Sad, isn't it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

zadiac said:


> Used to do that almost everyday for a very long time and after the separator, we had to churn the cream into butter. With this:


Seeing we are back on the farm...canfroot ! met ice cream .

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

ARYANTO said:


> Seeing we are back on the farm...canfroot ! met ice cream .



Yup. Ingelegde geelperskes met roomys of met vla (custard for the pommies )

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> Wow! We city folk know nothing about things like this. Sad, isn't it?



Well, yes and no. There are a lot of city things that we farmies don't know about (or didn't know until we came out from under the rocks....lol)

Like fondue. I've never had fondue in my life. We never knew what it was until I started working in the bigger places and still haven't had it. It's on my list though....lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 188907
> 
> 
> Can anyone remember how much we used to pay per hour?



10c wasn’t it?
Amazing, I remember those parking meters well

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

zadiac said:


> Used to do that almost everyday for a very long time and after the separator, we had to churn the cream into butter. With this:


Lucky blikskottel, ons moes die bottle skud!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Marie-biscuit faces. My Mom used to make them for my birthday parties. Cheap and simple - icing, smarties and jelly babies. Is this still done today or have parties become more high-tech?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

Hooked said:


> View attachment 189075
> 
> 
> Marie-biscuit faces. My Mom used to make them for my birthday parties. Cheap and simple - icing, smarties and jelly babies. Is this still done today or have parties become more high-tech?


Unfortunately not, I remember making these in primary school for kids in the classes bdays, these days it's all about status, so fancy cupcakes from boutique cup cakeries are ordered for bday parties 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

On the farm we had Parquet floors in the lounge and bedrooms .
Don't think ppl like them now.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

In the old days most of the clothing was made at home!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> In the old days most of the clothing was made at home!
> View attachment 189689



I remember those! My mom used to buy those packs with the thin paper patterns and then cut them out and do the stitching and so on. Wow, takes me back!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> On the farm we had Parquet floors in the lounge and bedrooms .
> Don't think ppl like them now.



@ARYANTO It was a must-have at one time, wasn't it? Nowadays it's screed cement or laminated flooring.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> In the old days most of the clothing was made at home!
> View attachment 189689



@Rob Fisher Oh absolutely! My Mom made all our clothes. I remember those patterns, of which she had quite a lot! She also knitted all our jerseyes and gloves. I must say I have so much respect for the abilities of women in the old days. They could cook, bake, sew, darn socks, patch collars, knit, crochet, run the household finances in a frugal way, cultivate a pretty garden etc. etc. They were Superwomen! My greatest regret is that I didn't want to learn from my Mom!!

Nowadays a woman thinks she's Superwoman if she has a corner office, a domestic to clean her home and have dinner prepared for when she gets home and PnP or Woolworths to deliver her groceries. They ain't a touch on the women of yesteryear!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

I wish we had cell phone photography in the 70-80's there was so many images that could have been captured with a Samsung s10 , rather than a Kodak instamatic with 4 rotating flashbulbs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone know what these were for?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> In the old days most of the clothing was made at home!
> View attachment 189689


I remember those. My mom used to make the most horrendous clothes that i had to wear. 
Didnt have the heart to tell her

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88

So yesterday I was vaping some Red pill and that flavour reminded me of something I had in my childhood and this morning I took a pull and it immediately came rushing back, anybody remember these, don't see them much anymore but my grandmother always had these candies in her handbag, never left home without them, and the flavour of them reminds me of Red pill minus the menthol.








Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone know what these were for?
> View attachment 189746


Bicycle clips! I normally just stuck a pants leg into a sock, cheaper version!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 189747


Pencil and patience, and fast forward over the part that folded so it doesn’t happen again.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone know what these were for?
> View attachment 189746


No clue ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 189751







Used to chase this thing through the streets of Springs during school holidays at my sisters there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> No clue ?



Clips to keep your long pants from getting caught in the bicycle chain!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 189751



I remember the scramble to get to the gate when we heard "the icecream boy"! Such a pity we don't have it nowadays. I'm sure it would be just as popular as it was then!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> I wish we had cell phone photography in the 70-80's there was so many images that could have been captured with a Samsung s10 , rather than a Kodak instamatic with 4 rotating flashbulbs.



@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

I'd forgotten all about this! I used to love doing it - haven't a clue now though, but perhaps that's where my love of crocheting began!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> Used to chase this thing through the streets of Springs during school holidays at my sisters there.


We had an English bulldog(whisky)who always went mad when he heard that ice cream tune kilometers away and then always got the first ice cream 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

We had Rickets and had our hair painted purple for the ringworm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> View attachment 190304


Used to dip lollipops into these. Loved it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> View attachment 190463


Hell yes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We had one of these on my Uncles Dairy Farm in Bulawayo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Aunt used one of these along with her coal stove on her Turkey Farm in Germiston! I also learned to shoot on that farm!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dinky Toys were my most prized possessions!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my day we had black and white TV in Rhodesia and my go-to show was Thunderbirds! And I actually had Lady Penelopes Car!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> We had one of these on my Uncles Dairy Farm in Bulawayo!
> View attachment 190715



What was it used for @Rob Fisher? It looks like the old wringer that one used to get on washing machines, to squeeze the water out of the clothes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> My Aunt used one of these along with her coal stove on her Turkey Farm in Germiston! I also learned to shoot on that farm!
> View attachment 190716



The old people needed muscles in those days!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Dinky Toys were my most prized possessions!
> View attachment 190717



My brother's, too!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Not my childhood, but teenage years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> In my day we had black and white TV in Rhodesia and my go-to show was Thunderbirds! And I actually had Lady Penelopes Car!
> View attachment 190718


Here it was called ''Redding internasionaal'' loved that show and the car is so unusual !Guess it will be worth some $ to serious collectors .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

ALPHA 1999 in S.A. Used to be late-ish on Friday night , an excellent excuse for a sleep over

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Judging by the cars in this pic, it was taken during my childhood years. We used to go to Durbs on holiday and a rickshaw ride was the highlight of the holiday! Do they still have them? @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> Judging by the cars in this pic, it was taken during my childhood years. We used to go to Durbs on holiday and a rickshaw ride was the highlight of the holiday! Do they still have them? @Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 190893



Nope @Hooked. I haven't seen them around for a few years... mind you, I avoid the Durban Beachfront like the plague.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie

Who remembered(mostly guys) the Yamaha RZ50 
It was every boys dream 50 to have
The other competion was the Suzuki RG 50

Some said the Gamma(RG 50)was the fastest 50(125km/h) ever,but we took a RZ 50 and build it and got 145km/h out of it

Those days was fun to play around with the 50s lol





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

The vaper said:


> Who remembered(mostly guys) the Yamaha RZ50
> It was every boys dream 50 to have
> The other competion was the Suzuki RG 50
> 
> Some said the Gamma(RG 50)was the fastest 50(125km/h) ever,but we took a RZ 50 and build it and got 145km/h out of it
> 
> Those days was fun to play around with the 50s lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Absolute winner, fastest of the two if you ask me, never owned one but rode a friends one frequently. Been riding for 45 out of 50 years, last 10 infrequently, maybe I should go for a license at some stage or the other. Two others, RD 350, a monster, DT 125 or XT 175 for dust and grass, and XT 500 if you could kickstart it, that took a couple of ankles out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Anyone remember these pretty coffee tins?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

The vaper said:


> Who remembered(mostly guys) the Yamaha RZ50
> It was every boys dream 50 to have
> The other competion was the Suzuki RG 50
> 
> Some said the Gamma(RG 50)was the fastest 50(125km/h) ever,but we took a RZ 50 and build it and got 145km/h out of it
> 
> Those days was fun to play around with the 50s lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Yip, every piece of clothing I owned had black two stoke spots all over the back. Love that smell. Ported and polished with a noisy expansion box. Man we behaved like freaking idiots!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Absolute winner, fastest of the two if you ask me, never owned one but rode a friends one frequently. Been riding for 45 out of 50 years, last 10 infrequently, maybe I should go for a license at some stage or the other. Two others, RD 350, a monster, DT 125 or XT 175 for dust and grass, and XT 500 if you could kickstart it, that took a couple of ankles out!


Owned an XL500s for a couple of years. The one with the “auto” decompression valve that released whenever it felt like it. Damn that thing kicked back like a mule.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Owned an XL500s for a couple of years. The one with the “auto” decompression valve that released whenever it felt like it. Damn that thing kicked back like a mule.
> 
> Regards


Dumped my brother right off the bike, and he was on the kick starter with both feet,  you soon learned to kick and foot off, a couple of cripples walking funny when that compression didn’t work for you and you got kickback.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mollie

Room Fogger said:


> Dumped my brother right off the bike, and he was on the kick starter with both feet,  you soon learned to kick and foot off, a couple of cripples walking funny when that compression didn’t work for you and you got kickback.


Haha i know that feeling we always used a tt600 for off roading when our old husqvarna 350 was broken 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

This is for the ''ou manne'' - Ride safe signs

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Let's see who knows this item ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Let's see who knows this item ?



Interested to know what it is!!


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> Let's see who knows this item ?


If I’m correct, this may be the now extinct tag for bicycle tax that was mandatory at some stage?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> This is for the ''ou manne'' - Ride safe signs


Agter elke bokkop....


At least we had the guts to stay on the flossie till it landed, unlike ... you know who... !

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Who remember Heintje Simmonds , my Mom totally adored this kid !

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

I used this griller when I was in my twenties and I loved it. Quicky and easy to grill a chop or two. Does anyone know where I could buy something similar?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> View attachment 191946
> 
> 
> I used this griller when I was in my twenties and I loved it. Quicky and easy to grill a chop or two. Does anyone know where I could buy something similar?


Memories, ne. Don’t know if they are still selling these but maybe give these guys a call
https://www.tiksons.co.za/tiksons-bbq-grill

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monkey Blood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> Monkey Blood!
> View attachment 191977


Haha I hated this stuff, "spit of Satan" that's an accurate description 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> View attachment 191946
> 
> 
> I used this griller when I was in my twenties and I loved it. Quicky and easy to grill a chop or two. Does anyone know where I could buy something similar?


Yip, you call it a braai

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

CashKat88 said:


> Haha I hated this stuff, "spit of Satan" that's an accurate description
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


True, but nothing worked as well as those kangeroo drops

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yip, you call it a braai



@SmokeyJoe To me a braai is something that is in the garden, or a built-in braai in a house. But I guess you're right. I wouldn't mind getting a Japanese braai but they're ridiculously expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Remember when we saw this the 1 st time ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

There's a hole in the bucket, dear Liza, dear Liza,
There's a hole in the bucket, dear Liza, a hole.

So fix it dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
So fix it dear Henry, dear Henry, fix it.

With what should I fix it, dear Liza, dear Liza,
With what should I fix it, dear Liza, with what?

With straw, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
With straw, dear Henry, dear Henry, with straw.

But the straw is too long, dear Liza, dear Liza,
The straw is too long, dear Liza, too long.

So cut it dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
So cut it dear Henry, dear Henry, cut it!

With what should I cut it, dear Liza, dear Liza,
With what should I cut it, dear Liza, with what?

With an axe, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
With an axe, dear Henry, an axe.

But the axe is too dull, dear Liza, dear Liza,
The axe is too dull, dear Liza, too dull.

So, sharpen it, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
So sharpen it dear Henry, dear Henry, sharpen it!

With what should I sharpen it, dear Liza, dear Liza,
With what should I sharpen, dear Liza, with what?

Use the stone, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
Use the stone, dear Henry, dear Henry, the stone.

But the stone is too dry, dear Liza, dear Liza,
The stone is too dry, dear Liza, too dry.

So wet it, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
So wet it dear Henry, dear Henry, wet it.

With what should I wet it, dear Liza, dear Liza,
With what should I wet it, dear Liza, with what?

With water, dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
With water, dear Henry, dear Henry, water.

With what should I carry it, dear Liza, dear Liza,
With what should I carry it dear Liza, with what?

Use the bucket dear Henry, dear Henry, dear Henry,
Use the bucket, dear Henry, dear Henry, the bucket!

There's a hole in the bucket, dear Liza, dear Liza,
There's a hole in the bucket, dear Liza, a hole.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> View attachment 192503


The calculation is incorrect...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> View attachment 191946
> 
> 
> I used this griller when I was in my twenties and I loved it. Quicky and easy to grill a chop or two. Does anyone know where I could buy something similar?


My mom still has a working one in the original box.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> My mom still has a working one in the original box.



I'd be interested if she wants to sell it. Seriously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> The calculation is incorrect...
> 
> Regards



@Raindance The problem is that Excel doesn't have a formula for those variables.


----------



## Hooked

What was your favourite and least favourite subject/activity at Primary and High School?

*Primary School:*
Favourite: English
Least Favourite: Netball. At the end of an inter-school match, the coach thanked me for not being on the team.

*High School:*
Favourite: English
Least Favourite: Athletics, although I won 2nd place once - but there were only two of us running.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

*Primary School:*
Favourite: I loved everything at primary school
Least Favourite: Can't think of anything

*High School:*
Favourite: Science
Least Favourite: Most everything... I hated high-school.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Fishing and camping, oh wait, that’s not just from my childhood, missing it now as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Does anyone know what this was used for?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Does anyone know what this was used for?
> View attachment 193449


The predecessor of the modern pop up toaster ?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> *Primary School:*
> Favourite: I loved everything at primary school
> Least Favourite: Can't think of anything
> 
> *High School:*
> Favourite: Science
> Least Favourite: Most everything... I hated high-school.


High school : loved biology and English, both subjects had brilliant teachers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> The predecessor of the modern pop up toaster ?



Exactly! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Does anyone know what this was used for?
> View attachment 193449



I can smell the burnt toast!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> View attachment 193474

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone know what these were for?
> View attachment 189746


That was to keep your pants out of the bikes chain.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Pencil and patience, and fast forward over the part that folded so it doesn’t happen again.


Sucker stick also worked when the pencils got thinner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Pencil and patience, and fast forward over the part that folded so it doesn’t happen again.


And if the tape broke we'd stick cello-tape on the underside and cut it as close to the tape as possible and use again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 189766


 I saw the one rand note, but it was before my time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Does anyone know what this was used for?
> View attachment 193449


No children was allowed to use the toaster. If they caught you....eina!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back in the day when I was skinny!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

So much childhood memories today, Sous Kleitjies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Back in the day when I was skinny!
> View attachment 193547


Beach Bum!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Beach Bum!



I was indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> I was indeed!


Showed my wife that photo just now. “Wow, what a hottie! (p.s. I’m growing my beard now).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Back in the day when I was skinny!
> View attachment 193547



You're still a winner, @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> You're still a winner, @Rob Fisher!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Back in the day when I was skinny!
> View attachment 193547



Oh my word @Rob Fisher , that is CLASSIC!
Now I know why you’re not scared to barrel straight into things full tilt and take the bull by the horns!
What a pic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So much childhood memories today, Sous Kleitjies!
> View attachment 193548
> 
> View attachment 193549
> 
> View attachment 193550


Resep groot asb

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

MUSIC/RADIO

Where do you fit in ?

1.




2.





3,




4.





5.





6.





I was given this exact type of Philips tape recorder for my 11th (I think) birthday.

7.




8.



9.





10.





11.




My music/radio history starts at no.4

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> MUSIC/RADIO
> 
> Where do you fit in ?
> 
> 1.
> 
> View attachment 193681
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was given this exact type of Philips tape recorder for my 11th (I think) birthday.
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> View attachment 193683
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> View attachment 193684
> 
> 
> 
> 11.
> 
> View attachment 193685
> 
> 
> My music/radio history starts at no.4


From number 4

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

No 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SmokeyJoe said:


> Resep groot asb


PM incoming!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> MUSIC/RADIO
> 
> Where do you fit in ?
> 
> 1.
> 
> View attachment 193681
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was given this exact type of Philips tape recorder for my 11th (I think) birthday.
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> View attachment 193683
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> View attachment 193684
> 
> 
> 
> 11.
> 
> View attachment 193685
> 
> 
> My music/radio history starts at no.4


No 4!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Bunch of old farts.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

I have a vivid memory of my Dad making me and my brother a bogey from a plank and some wheels off a pram. We took said bogey up our street which was on a hill and after the first couple of go's the big kids came and took it off us. Of course we went crying back to my Dad, who took a broom stick, smashed the head off the wall broke it in two, gave me and my brother a half each and told us to go get our bogey back. We were never bullied on our street again and that bogey lasted for years.
We crashed and fell of that thing many times and not once did we ever complain about the scrapes and bloody knees. Still got some scars there I think.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

No. 4 and bypassed 8, 9 and 10

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

No 4.
Always wanted to own a 1,2 and 3.
We had a #1 and 2 but I was too young to remember much of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

I *loved* it!!!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Beating these with my BMX, EPIC!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

This Puch is the first bike I ever rode on (not the actual bike). I'm showing my age here. Since then I have owned about 15 bikes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## supermoto

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> MUSIC/RADIO
> 
> Where do you fit in ?
> 
> 1.
> 
> View attachment 193681
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was given this exact type of Philips tape recorder for my 11th (I think) birthday.
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> View attachment 193683
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> View attachment 193684
> 
> 
> 
> 11.
> 
> View attachment 193685
> 
> 
> My music/radio history starts at no.4


I still use this and I've just bought a reel to reel tape deck to go with it.
It goes along side my stack system

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> This Puch is the first bike I ever rode on (not the actual bike). I'm showing my age here. Since then I have owned about 15 bikes.



Lekker Poegie!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

supermoto said:


> It goes along side my stack system



I really love the old stack system. It made good logical sense. You could mix and match components. Tape deck X with turntable Y and amp Z. 

I remember that, as a student, whenever someone bought a new album we would all end up at a particular friend's garden cottage to listen to it. Usually after a pub crawl. He had an amazing stacked HiFi system.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> View attachment 194085
> 
> 
> I *loved* it!!!


I still have one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Remember these? And we used to write little "poems" in them. I know that one of them was,
Roses are red
Violets are blue ... [and I can't remember what came next!]

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> Remember these? And we used to write little "poems" in them. I know that one of them was,
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue ... [and I can't remember what came next!]
> 
> View attachment 194713



By hook or by crook I'm first in your book!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> By hook or by crook I'm first in your book!



Wow! You've got a good memory @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ugi

Milk with coupons from milk truck

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

I think Frisco from way back when has already been posted, but not this one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> View attachment 195162


Twentieth century tombstones in memory of many a discarded condom.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BeaLea



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I thought that this old SA advert would be apt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> By hook or by crook I'm first in your book!


''Soen my soos 'n boesman
slaan jou bene om my nek
onthou net een ding
hou jou tone uit my bek''

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

BOOM box

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> View attachment 196416

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

You guys forgot my favourite comic!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

The legend has returned:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> View attachment 197743


My g@t het gebrand, what’s this standing in a corner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 197842



My dear wife does from time to time...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie

Who remembered these yummy chips with a name nice chip dip at a braai

Haven't seen O'Gradys for a few years now





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

I'm using one of my Dad's cigar boxes, which he treasured (both the boxes and the cigars) and I glanced at the price. Quite incredile, for a box of 25 Cuban cigars! I don't know when they were purchased, but it has Benny Goldberg's label on it. Do any of you Jozis remember Benny Goldberg's? I don't, although the name sounds familiar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

If I remember correctly Benny Goldberg's was a huge discount bottle store somewhere around Inanda (I think). There was a Fleishman's car spares in the same strip type mall.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


>



So. Many. Perms.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I remember all of them. Except the Cartoon KFC one

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


>




Weird - I don't remember any of them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> Weird - I don't remember any of them!


What were you doing then instead of watching tv?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> Weird - I don't remember any of them!



Only one I don't remember!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> What were you doing then instead of watching tv?



I wondering that myself @Christos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> I wondering that myself @Christos!


I’ll forgive your forgetfulness and put it down to old age... I’m also getting very forgetful lately

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


>




Nice - but I don't remember these either, although the Chevrolet sounds somewhat familiar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


>



One of the best SA adverts ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## king-ding-n-ling



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

king-ding-n-ling said:


> View attachment 199300


Ons het dit Allies genoem. Was so much fun. The kids nowadays its just cellphones and ps4/xbox/gaming pc
Im lucky enough to have 2 kids (8 and 14) that only wants to play outside, construct play houses with rocks, mud, sticks, etc.
But thats something ive been subconsciously drilling into to them to live into your imaginational world and just love being a kid.
My daughter is 14, top of her grade, avg 90% (yes im bragging) but when she gets home, first thing she does is get into old clothes to play outside with her little brother

And as a parent to see this, makes my heart to skip a beat.

Also before anyone asks, i live on a normal small yard, not a plot or farm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## TheSubieVaper

The vaper said:


> Who remembered(mostly guys) the Yamaha RZ50
> It was every boys dream 50 to have
> The other competion was the Suzuki RG 50
> 
> Some said the Gamma(RG 50)was the fastest 50(125km/h) ever,but we took a RZ 50 and build it and got 145km/h out of it
> 
> Those days was fun to play around with the 50s lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



to a RD350 for a spirited ride a year or two ago (looks similar to this) what a machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> View attachment 199894


I must be the only idiot without a front wall these day’s....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mollie

Christos said:


> I must be the only idiot without a front wall these day’s....


Unless you stay in a estate  

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

The vaper said:


> Unless you stay in a estate
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Nope. I stay in a normal freestanding in a suburb without any form of gate or restriction to the suburb.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

I remember these from my teen years





My first bike being

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger

I also remember having to wrap black bags around my feet, riding in the snow and the slush was a real bastard.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stranger said:


> I remember these from my teen years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first bike being




Nothing like riding a bike alone on an empty road. Unfortunately today with taxis and ignorant drivers, its more a Mad Max experience

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## NecroticAngel



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

This was my first savings - Mom worked at the P.O. and got me a R5 one, once a month ! Those days R5 was a lot of money.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

I remember my mom asked me what I wanted for Xmas, I said " a bike". My dad jumped off the chair shouting "bike, bike I will give you bike"

Beyond understanding, I got a hiding and never did see that bike

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Remenber these ?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Sherbet with a little red spoon to eat it with ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## AKS

Probably my first encounter with sci-fi.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 204257


Come to think of it, schooling at the time was semi-militaristic.
Good times!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 204267



ah man, that’s awesome @Rob Fisher !
Bang bang!
Loved those

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I can't believe that these are being sold as* vintage* toys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Learning to write ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 204263






MOM used to work in the P.O. [48 years] and started saving for me long time ago, that is her handwriting .Note that there was no need for ID or other verification.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 204324


The 16 setting was so you could hear the messages spoken by the devil in person.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## blujeenz

Raindance said:


> The 16 setting was so you could hear the messages spoken by the devil in person.
> 
> Regards


Nah, for that you had to remove the drive belt and turn the platter backwards with your finger.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Old wooden tomato boxes !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 204266



My wrists do, and my ears because my Mom clapped them every time I used the clackers.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger

My 80's girlfriend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 204324


Junior likes playing with the settings to hear @Raindance's devils and he is 7

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stranger said:


>


Is this from your childhood?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

Sadly yes, they were in every toilet in every pub when I was 14.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Can relate 5


----------



## Stranger

Why do I look at the above and think

I wish ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Stranger said:


> Why do I look at the above and think
> 
> I wish ?


Maybe because you long for a woman to bend you over

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> Maybe because you long for a woman to bend you over


You mean he may want a tranny as a nanny?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

No man, more like this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979

Hooked said:


> View attachment 205825





@Hooked , if I remember correctly the price was stamped on each item as per the Strepsils above.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 205712


The stick lady ??? Twiggie or something ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> The stick lady ??? Twiggie or something ?


Yip, Twiggy or Lesley Lawson

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

ddk1979 said:


> @Hooked , if I remember correctly the price was stamped on each item as per the Strepsils above.
> 
> .



Your memory is better than mine @ddk1979!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Learned to type on one of these .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mine was an NCR Decision Mate V

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Also the Burroughs B20. And the mainframe I looked after booted from a cassette tape!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> Learned to type on one of these .


I learnt on a typewriter...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> I learnt on a typewriter...[/QUOTEAt my school boys weren't allowed to take typing , girls typed and boys played rugby ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> I learnt on a typewriter...


At my school, boys weren't allowed to take typing , girls typed and boys played rugby ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> At my school, boys weren't allowed to take typing , girls typed and boys played rugby ?


Well at least you turned out alright. Some folks not so much although I think @Jean claude Vaaldamme was in the cooking classes because he sure knows how to stir a pot....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Christos said:


> Well at least you turned out alright. Some folks not so much although I think @Jean claude Vaaldamme was in the cooking classes because he sure knows how to stir a pot....


Listen, most of us doesnt have the luxury of learning how to cook fish and chips at the family business, like you

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

Oranges and lemons ... do kids still play this?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Tonka trucks - kid proof and indestructible

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Had a few on the farm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew

Hairy Mango - The Best Tasting Mango

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Have a break.... with that satisfying feeling of sliding your nail through the foil before you snap it.... I still love a Kit Kat, but miss the foil!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Hooked

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Have a break.... with that satisfying feeling of sliding your nail through the foil before you snap it.... I still love a Kit Kat, but miss the foil!!!



Have you tried the latest Milktart KitKat? Yummy!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

remember getting one of these in grade school ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

No, this Yes

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 4


----------



## Christos

Stranger said:


> No, this Yes


So tell us about your older men experiences

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

I passed my 11 plus exam in the UK, got sent to a grammar school. On my first rugby session, there we were, 15 little 12 year olds sitting in our brand new kit. In came the older boys and said hello and good luck with the first session. They also told us that we should not go out there without our nose protectors which they kindly lent to us.

15 little kids trotted out the field wearing cricket boxes as face masks. We were so grateful.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked

I've never seen these - and they look like something else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Hooked

*And do you remember what they were called?*

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## AKS

Scoobydoos? Or were they later on.....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

AKS said:


> Scoobydoos? Or were they later on.....



You're quite right @AKS - scooydoos!

EDIT: Oops! the 'b' went AWOL. Should be scoobydoos

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> You're quite right @AKS - scooydoos!


This translates fairly well

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

Name one thing from your childhood ?

Sex fantasies about Miss Jones the maths teacher.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Dad helped me construct something similar , the greatest joy was to hook it behind the Bakkie [feet on the front axle] while Dad was driving around the farm ...those were the days - no helmet, knee-pads and ''sissy'' things , we were boys and grew up to become MEN.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stranger said:


> Name one thing from your childhood ?
> 
> Sex fantasies about Miss Jones the maths teacher.


Had the same. But was my English teacher called Miss Dugmore

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

My Mom had a set like this, which was used only on special occasions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

My first ''vape''

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


>



Heard this many times!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

My parents were the strong silent type, I NEVER heard that slap coming

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 213661


I loved those things!!!!!! Especially if you stick it in by the back teeth, bite down and your teeth gets stuck together!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> View attachment 213661


HOLY SH1T i forgot about those. I absolutely loved them. Wish you still could get them. My kids would have gone gaga

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Anyone in for a group buy?

https://www.uke-jhb.co.za/product/r-tree-fruit-gum-pouch120/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

SmokeyJoe said:


> Anyone in for a group buy?
> 
> https://www.uke-jhb.co.za/product/r-tree-fruit-gum-pouch120/


But are they they soft gums or the hard ones.... looks thick and soft like jellies...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DarthBranMuffin said:


> But are they they soft gums or the hard ones.... looks thick and soft like jellies...


Thats what worries me as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

Stranger said:


> Name one thing from your childhood ?
> 
> Sex fantasies about Miss Jones the maths teacher.


Ms Theunissen, my 8th grade accounting teacher. She was also very deliberate in wearing dangerously low cut tops and skirts with slits that seemed to end at her hip. I very nearly failed accounting that year.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew

Banana saddles and ape hanger handle bars.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew

Card in the spokes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew

Milk bottles. Small school milk bottles and the bigger ones for home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

Bread delivery bicycle.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Stew said:


> Bread delivery bicycle.
> View attachment 213741



Never seen that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 213806
> 
> .





Hooked said:


> Never seen that!


We had them in Rhodesia. But plain blue bins with Lobels logo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## THE REAPER

We still get this in P. E love this milk. Steri melk almost has a condensmilk taste.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> View attachment 215258

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Anybody else played Othello ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

AKS said:


> View attachment 215262


Damn, havent seen that since i was a kid

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 215260



Why are you posting pics of my Dad ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

Not exactly from my childhood, but nostalgia nonetheless

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Adephi said:


> Not exactly from my childhood, but nostalgia nonetheless
> 
> View attachment 215582


Wat die f0k is dit

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wat die f0k is dit



Dit was die Nokia 3310 Playstore

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Not childhood , but my 1st cell phone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 217174



... and finding the ice lollie you stuck in there 2 years ago and blamed your brother for taking it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

B/w portable tv - before electricity on the farm, used to run on the bakkie's battery -tv times only from 6 to 9 pm [unless there were a boxing match] or the battery would be flat and the bakkie wont start .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Related to above post

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> Related to above post


My dad had one of these for years, then “upgraded” to a Chev luv 1600 bakkie, that thing went where 4x4’s had nightmares. Was a sad day when it was sold, I’ll give my aching last chewing tooth to own one again, maybe when I’m big,and restoring it. Skating on box while being towed behind it on farm roads, driving into dongas at night because you didn’t see it, Fordson blue to the rescue, after taking the bakkie battery out to actually start it, and hauling a full wind pump in a 13 hour trip in one load on a six hour normal trip with a blown head gasket replaced next to the garage in Vaalwater, with dominie and wife bringing lunch and coffee for us, I was about 10 and chief spanner holder and oil rag.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## JPDrag&Drop

One thing I can remember was if the street lights came on, you knew it was time to sprint home,, coz the belt was the boss

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> View attachment 218161



I LOVED my Tinkertoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I remember the early polaroid cameras where you had to pull the exposed photo out of the camera, wait a few minutes, and then peel open the covering.

If I remember correctly one box of "film" contained 10 photos. They were also very expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Where it all began

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Many an hour spent flying my Flight Trainer in our back yard, and that sweet smell of methanol and castor oil

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## AKS

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Where it all began
> View attachment 218196
> View attachment 218197


Those went well with ouma’s “special” chocolates...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

AKS said:


> Those went well with ouma’s “special” chocolates...
> View attachment 218200


Needed to select Winner, Agree and Funny

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

AKS said:


> Those went well with ouma’s “special” chocolates...
> View attachment 218200



Those were the BEST ever!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

AKS said:


> Those went well with ouma’s “special” chocolates...
> View attachment 218200


Nothing like a bunch of Grannies getting shit faced on booze chocolates

Bingo Night Bitches!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Where it all began
> View attachment 218196
> View attachment 218197


And today they have a problem with promoting vaping. Wussies!
That wasn't even aimed at teens it was aimed at children.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew

Rob Fisher said:


> Those were the BEST ever!


Those were the best for sure. And the OK Bazaars Pick'n'mix.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7


----------



## Stew

OK Bazaars Pick'n'mix sorry image isn't OK Bazaars.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Where it all began
> View attachment 218196
> View attachment 218197


Pity they aren't Politically Correct anymore.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stew said:


> Pity they aren't Politically Correct anymore.



Just as well Stew, as kids would still be doing what I did ... mimicking my Dad with sweeties with a natural progression to full blown smoking by age 8

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Pity they aren't Politically Correct anymore.


They're still being sold though. But in cheaper unknown brands.(serious) and unbranded packs. What I saw last was named candy sticks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> They're still being sold though. But in cheaper unknown brands.(serious) and unbranded packs. What I saw last was named candy sticks.



Now that I've finally let go them damned stinkies, and understand the hold they had over me, along with how my addiction manifested ... I'm dead against anything that promotes smoking ... and pro anything, (_vaping in this context_), that helps break the addiction!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Just as well Stew, as kids would still be doing what I did ... mimicking my Dad with sweeties with a natural progression to full blown smoking by age 8


Myself and two buddies hung out for years together. Myself and one of them smoked and the other guy never touched a cigarette. It's all personal choices in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stew said:


> Myself and two buddies hung out for years together. Myself and one of them smoked and the other guy never touched a cigarette. It's all personal choices in my opinion.



Based on your statistics of two smokers and one non smoker above, I'd say your own odds are stacked in favour of the argument of NO cigarette promotion whatsoever, (_which includes the sale of toys and sweets that emulate or promote smoking in any manner or form_).

There are numerous studies available to further support this argument, (_some of which have formed the basis of / and or supported the various international anti smoking movements respective laws and bans_), so whilst I agree that everything in life ultimately comes down to a choice, the objective of any product promotion is to sway that very choice you speak of, to which children are clearly soft targets, they being more easily coerced and manipulated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Myself and two buddies hung out for years together. Myself and one of them smoked and the other guy never touched a cigarette. It's all personal choices in my opinion.



That guy had to be very scared for a Pak slae.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> That guy had to be very scared for a Pak slae.


We had a tiny little study room at school and the three of us hung out in there with two of us smoking. His folks probably thought he smoked as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Had a yellow one - my pride and joy untill my 1 st bike





Honda MB 5

Reactions: Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 218744



OMG!! We had one.... burned my fingers on the top plate sooo many times... but that same top plate kept your first batch warm while you make a second batch....

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

Oh yea , I remember Buck Rogers. Don't know what the show was about but the memory's are vivid

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

Here she is with a Fisher Alien

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger

Now where did I leave my vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger

So funny ........ I post some pics of Erin Grey's assets and I get a trophy

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

Hooked said:


> View attachment 221575



I was that OTHER KID.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 221578


ooooo I loved those with butter and marmite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> View attachment 218744


OMG I remember that one too well.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

RainstormZA said:


> ooooo I loved those with butter and marmite.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo ... Not Marmite  ... that was for the Salticrax an' Cheese

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo ... Not Marmite  ... that was for the Salticrax an' Cheese


hahahahaha Marmite was the best on Marie Biscuits... I could'nt eat anything else on it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Marmite on buttered toast. Heaven. But the butter needs to start melting before spreading on marmite

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Marmite on buttered toast. Heaven. But the butter needs to start melting before spreading on marmite


Dude Marmite still rocks!
Toast , authentic butter grated cheese and a cup of strong Joko tea. (Milk is for cows) rather add vodka for creaminess.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

RainstormZA said:


> hahahahaha Marmite was the best on Marie Biscuits... I could'nt eat anything else on it.



LOL ... You're as bad as my Dad and his Peanut Butter and Marmite sandwiches

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> LOL ... You're as bad as my Dad and his Peanut Butter and Marmite sandwiches



 I love PB and Marmite sarmies.... best of both worlds....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I love PB and Marmite sarmies.... best of both worlds....



Nooooooooooooooooo ... that is just so wrong on so many levels  ... I've decided that this forum is filled with reprobates not unlike my family

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> LOL ... You're as bad as my Dad and his Peanut Butter and Marmite sandwiches


Wait, what? 

i like my marmite and cheese on salticrax biscuits

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

RainstormZA said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> i like my marmite and cheese on salticrax biscuits



There's hope for you @RainstormZA  ... Savoury biscuits with savoury toppings, (aka Salticrax with cheese an' Marmite), is a winner quick snack with or without a good red wine.

Marie biscuits on the other hand sandwiched with *ONLY butter*, need to be savoured by dipping 'em into tea, coffee, Milo Horlicks, or hot chocolate ... particularly so on a chilly day / Gauteng at the mo'!

I do think that another thread with "strange concoctions" may elicit some interesting food and drink choices ... you could probably throw things like bacon flavoured vape juice into the mix too

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> i like my marmite and cheese on salticrax biscuits


Try peanut butter and sliced banana in a sandwich. Yum. Bacon and banana yum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

RainstormZA said:


> Try peanut butter and sliced banana in a sandwich. Yum. Bacon and banana yum.



No man, it's getting worse  ... You an' @DarthBranMuffin, (_along my Dad_), have some seriously screwed up taste buds 

Please NEVER consider commercial eliquid production 

#just saying

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> ... I've decided that this forum is filled with reprobates not unlike my family



Thanks very much, that is the nicest thing said to me all day.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> Thanks very much, that is the nicest thing said to me all day.



That was used in the context of "_a sinner who is not of 'the elect', and predestined to damnation_"; Which according to my Priest in Catechism classes, was where any young man interested in the opposite sex and motorbikes was headed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

That's really funny, my MIL said exactly the same thing, she used to freak when I picked up my wife to be and popped a wheelie past her front window. Damn those days were so much fun

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> That's really funny, my MIL said exactly the same thing, she used to freak when I picked my wife to be and popped a wheelie past her front window. Damn those days were so much fun



They were indeed fun times, and ... they continue  (_albeit that I require a much longer recovery period from imbibements these days _)

Should I ever stop looking at hot babes, please check my pulse, as I've probably died ... as for the bikes ... {_sigh_} ... all I can say is ... extended orgasms for the duration of said ride

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Many a July holiday spend on this beach in front of the LIDO and the soft serves at the Blue Grotto restaurant, heaven for a kid - Old Scotty taking your photo , you pay and long after you back home ,an envelope with your precious Durbs photos will arrive .




Beach concerts and competitions at The Little Top




Yip , those were the days for a boytjie from the Bushveld. [All long gone now Lido and Top demolished ]

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Safari suits and those socks with Grasshopper shoes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Safari suits and those socks with Grasshopper shoes



My school uniform was a safari suit, (without the Grasshoppers and comb in the sock), however with long socks, an' copious amounts of "70's Gel", aka Brylcreem on our domes

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 5 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

This one is for @Rob Fisher - I remember the hoo haa about this, but was far too young to understand the implications

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> This one is for @Rob Fisher - I remember the hoo haa about this, but was far too young to understand the implications



I remember her WELL!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

My childhood growing up on this beach in Amanzimtoti (@DarthBranMuffin) I was a 7 / 8 year old nipper at the lifeguard house.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Adephi

Back in the 80's when dad had to look after the kids because mom was going to see a show with the girls. Well, this was the show..

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> LOL ... You're as bad as my Dad and his Peanut Butter and Marmite sandwiches


I'll be honest with you... Marmite is my daily carry.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Safari suits and those socks with Grasshopper shoes


Broer! Me and my brother had matching suits in all colours and styles and socks to match.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 222578


Time to grab a pencil @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite fashion of all time!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

All this antique goodies @ Maders butchery in Pretoria - highly interesting !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Most of us will remember the flag top left.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 222564



What is it @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> What is it @Rob Fisher?



Manual Aircon Activation Device....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Manual Aircon Activation Device....


Reduced size for maximum suffering as well with a sticky aircon pane. Not at all like the more modern plastic counterparts which you can actually grip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> What is it @Rob Fisher?



Window handle in a car @Hooked!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Time to grab a pencil @Rob Fisher


If you still used tj into the 90's you'll know the 90's pencils don't work anymore. It's too thin. Sucker stick broer.
Or snip and stick together with sellotape
Sjoe the struggle was real!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Window handle in a car @Hooked!



@Rob Fisher I still drive a car with a window handle! I inherited a Toyota Corolla from my Mom. It's over 15 years old now but the engine has only about 180,000 on the clock, as my parents had retired to Jeffreys Bay and didn't drive much. And neither do I!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Window handle in a car @Hooked!



@Rob Fisher I still drive a car with a window handle! I inherited a Toyota Corolla from my Mom. It's over 15 years old now but the engine has only about 180,000 on the clock, as my parents had retired to Jeffreys Bay and didn't drive much. And neither do I!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## ShamZ

Resistance said:


> Dude Marmite still rocks!
> Toast , authentic butter grated cheese and a cup of strong Joko tea. (Milk is for cows) rather add vodka for creaminess.


Cows drink water, not milk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 222698



Ooooh Chinese Chequers - I loved playing it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

ShamZ said:


> Cows drink water, not milk


Baby cows drink full cream milk.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> Baby cows drink full cream milk.



So do baby humans

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> So do baby humans


Im just interested in the containers

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im just interested in the containers



LOL ... Do we ever outgrow the container fetish?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Mission accomplished - thread derailed ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im just interested in the containers

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 222803


Friend of mine bought one at an Auction the other day. He got 2 big boxes with labels with. Uses it on his DIY juice bottles.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 222884


My goeie genade. I had one of these!!. What a blast from the past

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 222803


The labels fitted perfectly on a mix tape box !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

A friend of mine was asked by her grandson how many Likes she has on TikTok. He stared at her with disbelief when she said she doesn't know. He informed her that it's very important to have a lot of Likes and a lot of followers. 

Her grandson is 8 years old!!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> A friend of mine was asked by her grandson how many Likes she has on TikTok. He stared at her with disbelief when she said she doesn't know. He informed her that it's very important to have a lot of Likes and a lot of followers.
> 
> Her grandson is 8 years old!!!



Sounds about right ... These little 'baskets' are fearless, and so tech savvy it's frightening ... I have three of em' that have managed to teach me a few things about technology ... as to social media, my eldest grand daughter, (11), set up my Instagram and Twitter accounts in minutes, after telling me that Facebook was so old school , this whilst concurrently 'chatting' on her phone, and to me over tea and scones

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Sounds about right ... These little 'baskets' are fearless, and so tech savvy it's frightening ... I have three of em' that have managed to teach me a few things about technology ... as to social media, my eldest grand daughter, (11), set up my Instagram and Twitter accounts in minutes, after telling me that Facebook was so old school , this whilst concurrently 'chatting' on her phone, and to me over tea and scones


You are so lucky to have grandkids. At age 55 I am having second thoughts on my decision to remain a virgin for life.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Raindance said:


> You are so lucky to have grandkids. At age 55 I am having second thoughts on my decision to remain a virgin for life.
> 
> Regards


Thank you ... they are indeed a blessing 

As to remaining a virgin ... marriage and children isn't a requirement for leg over #just saying

Also ... I have a mate who married a young babe of note at 60, and whose wife recently popped out the first of their offspring, so it maybe too late for the grandchildren part, however the children part is still very much an option

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 222940


Just proves that the art of medicine is keeping the patient entertained while nature cures the disease.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 222940



I'm quite sure a few of us had some of that "_suspect mootie_" in our youth ... hell even Myprodol has Codiene in it, (_which is an opiate_!)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 222938



Ooooh I love this!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 222884


Joh, High End nogals!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> So do baby humans


It just came to me. 
Baby humans might drink full cream milk, but adult humans drink fat free and artificial k@k because everything is made like that nowadays and the only choice you have is not to buy the food stuffs to avoid it.
Next is fat free vape juice!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> It just came to me.
> Baby humans might drink full cream milk, but adult humans drink fat free and artificial k@k because everything is made like that nowadays and the only choice you have is not to buy the food stuffs to avoid it.
> Next is fat free vape juice!



The question is why we drink cows, (or goats), milk, (along with their various byproducts), in the first place ... It's for baby cows, (or goats)  
Human milk is for humans, to which we naturally become lactose intolerant to greater or lesser degree at around 2 years of age, albeit that the fascination with the "containers" remains forever

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## eVape

I think today we just seeing so much about what is bad for you and brainwashed into believing most of it.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Resistance

eVape said:


> I think today we just seeing so much about what is bad for you and brainwashed into believing most of it.


And they're forcing it onto consumers by taking away freedom of choice.
I quit cola cola, yoghurt etc. Due to these forced choices and a few more products along with that.
'fat free butter but, butter is the milks fat' eish!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> And they're forcing it onto consumers by taking away freedom of choice.
> I quit cola cola, yoghurt etc. Due to these forced choices and a few more products along with that.
> 'fat free butter but, butter is the milks fat' wish!



It's not so much that they're taking away our choices, rather it's that we are penalised for preferring the real deal, now with "organic" labels, as it doesn't fit their profit(eering) objectives

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Not childhood, but my teenager for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Boeresport dag: tyre gooi





toutrek




sakreisies




Jukskei !
My parents loved this and so I learned from a very young age and played for middle and high-school teams.




Do not forget : kerrie en rys, pannekoek , jaffels , real boerie rolls , jellie en custard and toffieappels!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Boeresport dag: tyre gooi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toutrek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakreisies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jukskei !
> My parents loved this and so I learned from a very young age and played for middle and high-school teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not forget : kerrie en rys, pannekoek , jaffels , real boerie rolls , jellie en custard and toffieappels!



@ARYANTO I've never played any of the above games, but I've eaten plenty of the above food!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

I think this has some relevance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Internet infancy...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

ARYANTO said:


> Internet infancy...



Your childhood,

My childhood

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Remember this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Stranger said:


> Your childhood,
> 
> My childhood
> View attachment 225014


OR an afternoon spent in the library in town ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

ARYANTO said:


> OR an afternoon spent in the library in town ...



 You had a library

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> You had a library



Before our library opened, we had a travelling library - a van fitted with bookshelves. Oh, how exciting it was when it arrived!

Then our library opened and I would walk there with my Dad. I'm not sure if I was more excited about the library, or about the cafe on the corner where I could spy the cool guys playing pinball!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979

.
Aired from 1969 - 1985

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Aired from 1969 - 1985




My favourite!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Aired from 1969 - 1985



Vat hom Fanie. 

We had to be in bed when it finished, but my older brother was allowed to stay up for the next one which was Creaking Door if I remember it right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

_*The Men from the Ministry
*
The Men from the Ministry_ (1969–1985) – "the bowler, briefcase and brolly brigade"; produced by Tom Meehan, starring John Simpson, Roger Service, Maureen Adair, Tommy Reed, Frank Graham, Tom Meehan, and Pat Simpson; adapted from the BBC radio series
A South African adaptation of the series was also produced in Durban by the South African Broadcasting Corporation (SABC), featuring similar main characters (Roland Lennox-Brown and Richard Lamb) but using local actors. Additional characters also made regular appearances including South Asian immigrant Rampersad Haribhai Spoonilal V Muckerjee and elderly working class couple Humbert and Lolita Snethersthwaite. Produced by father/son team Tom Meehan and Brian Squires for Springbok Radio between 1968 and 1985, and Radio South Africa from 1993 to 1995, the series eventually ran to about 900 episodes. After the demise of Springbok Radio in 1985, 71 episodes were subsequently re-recorded and broadcast on the SABC's Radio South Africa, this time produced by Don Ridgway.


*The Creaking Door*

_The Creaking Door_ was an old-time radio series of horror and suspense shows originating in South Africa.

*The Goon Show *(needs no explanation)

*Taxi*

Taxi was a comedy radio program aired by Springbok Radio of South Africa. It is about the “trials and tribulations of a New York taxi driver,” with pals Chuck Edwards and Red Kowalski as the main characters. Also in the show was Myrtle, the girlfriend of Chuck.

*Test the Team
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

blujeenz said:


> Vat hom Fanie.
> 
> We had to be in bed when it finished, but my older brother was allowed to stay up for the next one which was Creaking Door if I remember it right.



Oh, yes!! I loved that one too!!!


----------



## Hooked

And does anyone remember Pick a Box? And Forces Favourites?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

My Dad used to mention automatic cars (I'm not sure if we even had automatics at that time) and I thought it means that the car will automatically take you to wherever you wanted to go to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

I was once married to a (then I thought) beautiful English rose. We spoke Afrikaans as home language and so it came to pass that she one day asked me what a ‘tarentaal’ was called in English. Without skipping a beat I enlarged her vocabulary with name “Tarrendactyl”.
Over the years many a client of my beloved thorny hairdresser resorted to the smile and nod response to tales of Tarrendactyls grazing in our garden or crossing the road and her efforts in avoiding colliding with them. Most know better than to question a statement made with such conviction by a member of her specific species. In any case, you would seldom get the opportunity to get a word in sideways during any conversation.
One day, a day that started off as any other, some ignorant yet innocent patron did manage to utter some words of her own, and these words just happened to be ‘Guiney Fowl’.

In the nuclear winter that followed I experienced first hand the aftermath that is said to have led to the extinction of all dinosaurs, not just my beloved cute Tarrendactyls.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

During my visit to PTA this weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

Not me but my son heard Eric Cantana's name wrong on the telly.

He never missed a Man Utd match when "Captain R" was playing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I was confused by the signs outside toilets :

Gents Here
Ladies Dames

I thought that it should be Ladies and Dames Here. Why should the gents be told that the toilet is here and the ladies and dames weren't?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 227134



Kids today: "Dad, why is that pasta roller so big and stuck to a dustbin?"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac

Blitspatrollie

Vyfster

Arsene Lupin

Die Tierbrigade

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> View attachment 227134


R2D2 really let himself go

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> R2D2 really let himself go



Me no understand.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 8


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 7


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Winner 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 227532



Oh. My. Vape.


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


>



Our teachers where more generous. "6 van die beste" at a time!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO

For a few years during and after World War II, he was ubiquitous: a doodle of a big-nosed man, peering over a wall, accompanied by the inscription "Kilroy was here." At the height of his popularity, Kilroy could be found just about everywhere: in bathrooms and on bridges, in school cafeterias and on homework assignments, in the holds of Navy ships and painted on the shells of Air Force missiles. A classic Bugs Bunny cartoon from 1948, "Haredevil Hare," shows just how deeply Kilroy had penetrated into pop culture: thinking he's the first rabbit to land on the moon, Bugs is oblivious to the slogan "Kilroy was here" prominently etched on a rock behind him. [wiki]

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Harold Lloyd- comedian extraordinaire

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Munro31

ARYANTO said:


>


And those seats were so damn comfy!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Kyalami

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Kyalami
> 
> View attachment 227970


Does TARLTON still exists [apparently yes but closed due to the plague] - went there to see ''jet cars''

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac

Adephi said:


>




Ek het baie van daai gekry. My gat het permanent gebrand.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Munro31

He-Man nuff said

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

I remember this from my childhood.

SSHHHHH ......... don't wake it up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Harold Lloyd- comedian extraordinaire



With a pair of leather soles. That takes alot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> View attachment 228082



I wonder if it's still possible to send a telegram?


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> I wonder if it's still possible to send a telegram?



I think technology pretty much put an end to that.

I think it was like 30 or 40c a word back then. And shortened text like lol did not exist.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> View attachment 228265



...and the first drone to ever hit me in the face...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Messaging in the 1960s

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Your party depiction made me smile @Hooked .
I grew up with parties just like the one you showed. We had fantastic parties with simple fare.

I had very few toys as a kid. I can still remember most of them. They all had some kind of educational value. 

If a child doesn't have boxes full of toys today they are seen to be deprived.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Your party depiction made me smile @Hooked .
> I grew up with parties just like the one you showed. We had fantastic parties with simple fare.
> 
> I had very few toys as a kid. I can still remember most of them. They all had some kind of educational value.
> 
> If a child doesn't have boxes full of toys today they are seen to be deprived.


Me too.

We grew up with this little hexagonal shaped ball that had shaped holes to put the ball, square and triangle in the correct shaped holes - passed down through the babies, my sister was the last one to play with it.

it was this one

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Why is that as kids, it was easy to climb trees but now in our adult years, it's harder???

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Munro31

RainstormZA said:


> Why is that as kids, it was easy to climb trees but now in our adult years, it's harder???


As kids, we were not full of crap as we are as adults, so we are heavier now

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Your party depiction made me smile @Hooked .
> I grew up with parties just like the one you showed. We had fantastic parties with simple fare.
> 
> I had very few toys as a kid. I can still remember most of them. They all had some kind of educational value.
> 
> If a child doesn't have boxes full of toys today they are seen to be deprived.



@Puff the Magic Dragon If a child doesn't have a mobile these days they feel deprived!
And by the way, my tastes haven't changed much. I still love Neopolitan ice-cream!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon If a child doesn't have a mobile these days they feel deprived!
> And by the way, my tastes haven't changed much. I still love Neopolitan ice-cream!


I loved bubble gum flavoured ice cream when I was a kid. And black ice cream too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RainstormZA said:


> Why is that as kids, it was easy to climb trees but now in our adult years, it's harder???


My excuse is that im drunk most of the times

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Stew

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 229802


Only an on and off remote. There weren't channels in South Africa yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew

RainstormZA said:


> Why is that as kids, it was easy to climb trees but now in our adult years, it's harder???


It's the fear factor. As kids fear is not a factor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Drikusw

Stew said:


> Only an on and off remote. There weren't channels in South Africa yet?


....and volume

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Drikusw said:


> ....and volume


I was the youngest of three bothers. So i was the damn remote

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Stew said:


> It's the fear factor. As kids fear is not a factor.


Yet I’m at work climbing the kids play area as we’re cleaning it for opening day tomorrow. Luce climbed on the top netting to dust everything down

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> View attachment 230319


Oh my! That was my first sewing machine as a kid. Loved it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

ARYANTO said:


>



Good night Johnboy...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Stranger

SmokeyJoe said:


> I was the youngest of three bothers. So i was the damn remote



You were a bit chubby

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stranger said:


> You were a bit chubby


Yeah what was when i just got out of rehab for my herion addiction. Picked up a little weight

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

I used to love these!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> View attachment 232523
> 
> 
> I used to love these!!



OMG! Those were the BEST ever!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis

Hooked said:


> View attachment 231958


They will also never know the despair when the pips go and you have no money left to put in!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> View attachment 231864
> View attachment 231865


These are great photos!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Hooked said:


> View attachment 230319


My mum used to sow patches onto the patches to keep my jeans together with a Singer identical to that! I was wearing more patches than actual jean!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> My mum used to sow patches onto the patches to keep my jeans together with a Singer identical to that! I was wearing more patches than actual jean!


I still do that sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

No responsibilities other than making my bed, polishing my school shoes and drying the dishes! And, more than anything else, no cooking!!!!

I wish that I could have one day, just one day, of no Must Do.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Hooked said:


> View attachment 233723
> 
> 
> No responsibilities other than making my bed, polishing my school shoes and drying the dishes! And, more than anything else, no cooking!!!!
> 
> I wish that I could have one day, just one day, of no Must Do.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


>


I wonder if what watching this again would be interesting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> I wonder if what watching this again would be interesting.


I did watch s1 ep1 on Y/T -Bought back so many happy memories from a simpler time ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> I did watch s1 ep1 on Y/T -Bought back so many happy memories from a simpler time ...



Y/t you say. I'll have to check it bro


----------



## Hooked

I used to love these as a kid. Clearly I still do, judging by the diminishing contents!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Those were the days when newspapers and magazines were the main source of infotainment , and people still knew how to read...one of a few magazines that were present at our house.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

And these were hidden under the mattress

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Chips with tomato sauce. I've changed though. Now it's chips with mayo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Who used these seedpods as boats?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> And these were hidden under the mattress



brings back memories @ARYANTO !

do you remember Giggles & Gags ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 235001
> 
> 
> Chips with tomato sauce. I've changed though. Now it's chips with mayo



I think you and I will get on well @Hooked 
Meetup for a plate of chips, I’ll bring the Mayo for you , lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> I think you and I will get on well @Hooked
> Meetup for a plate of chips, I’ll bring the Mayo for you , lol



Great idea @Silver!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 235761


I still have of them. Awesome bowls

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 235787



Kids today have no idea... put a smart tv up for my son a few weeks back (before the looting), plugged a keyboard and mouse in to use on it... last night he wanted to use the keyboard and mouse on his PS4 too, didn't even know how to take the dongle out of the TV to stick into the console, thought it was all just Bluetooth cross connected... he also always asked why our old tube TV was so big in the back (first LG Flattron TV, the box was quarter the size in the back of the old TV's)...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 235789



good one, I must have made dozens of these.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 235819



Rob has just unequivocally proven that he is older than all of us.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 235866



Still get them - and still love them!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 235819


No Ways!! Its the good ole BetaMax!! 
I had one of those growing up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Motivation for young minds

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew

Angelskeeper said:


> No Ways!! Its the good ole BetaMax!!
> I had one of those growing up!


I had one of those and I already was grown up. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The car I took my licence test in! The Valiant VIP!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

My Dad had the Valiant Rebel. White with a black vinyl roof. It lasted for a week. Someone t-boned us on the way to sunday school.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

Yeah, it's amazing what damage a horse and cart can do to a car.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stranger said:


> Yeah, it's amazing what damage a horse and cart can do to a car.


Hahahahhaha!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Yip.

It looked something like this.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

With all the old cars showing up, Spielberg might just have a title to his next blockbuster: *Carassic Parked*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stew

We used to get something similar to this as kids when on holiday at the beach in Durban and Beira.
The wings rotated and it was on a fishing line like a kite.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> View attachment 236040



I thought I would go down the drain if I removed the plug while I was still in the bath!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 236040



That Santa Clause actually made bicycles... still waiting for my bicycle... think it's time to ask him for something else this year...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

But seriously... my oupa told me if I unscrew my bellybutton my buttcheecks will drop off...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stranger

I believed that fairy tales had no ulterior motive

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Really hated the oke that printed the stars

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Really hated the oke that printed the stars
> 
> View attachment 236177


November 78, I missed that one. Probably did not have the required R1.30.

Damn, life is hard.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Can relate 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now we are going way way back! If you know what this is you are as old as!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

You got me there, we had these.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stranger said:


> You got me there, we had these.
> View attachment 236682



That's a Golliwog from the Noddy series. The blow-up version was called a Hug-a-Bug. They came in a few versions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

Sho

Gilbert the Golliwog was dropped in the 1990s after the books were accused of racism. He was replaced by Martha Monkey.

Miss Rap the schoolmistress, who spanked naughty children with a slipper, was replaced by Miss Prim.

Mindful of the homosexual complications of changing language, Noddy and his friend Big Ears no longer enjoy "gay times in the woods." They do not sleep together anymore or complain about "coming over all queer" when not well.

But Big Ears survived a barrage from the politically correct lobby who felt the name was insulting to aurally challenged children who risked being bullied in the playground.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> That's a Golliwog from the Noddy series. The blow-up version was called a Hug-a-Bug. They came in a few versions.


I called my blow up another name. But thats a story for another time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stew

Rob Fisher said:


> Now we are going way way back! If you know what this is you are as old as!
> View attachment 236681


Definitely before my time. Was the Hug-a-Bug popular in SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stew said:


> Definitely before my time. Was the Hug-a-Bug popular in SA?



Not sure about SA. But it was popular in Rhodesia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure about SA. But it was popular in Rhodesia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am from there and don't remember it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Now we are going way way back! If you know what this is you are as old as!
> View attachment 236681



@Rob Fisher Oh, I had one, but I don't remember where it's from? A garage promo perhaps?


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> Sho
> 
> Gilbert the Golliwog was dropped in the 1990s after the books were accused of racism. He was replaced by Martha Monkey.
> 
> Miss Rap the schoolmistress, who spanked naughty children with a slipper, was replaced by Miss Prim.
> 
> Mindful of the homosexual complications of changing language, Noddy and his friend Big Ears no longer enjoy "gay times in the woods." They do not sleep together anymore or complain about "coming over all queer" when not well.
> 
> But Big Ears survived a barrage from the politically correct lobby who felt the name was insulting to aurally challenged children who risked being bullied in the playground.



Funny, but sad.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Oh, I had one, but I don't remember where it's from? A garage promo perhaps?



The ESSO Tiger maybe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stew said:


> I am from there and don't remember it.



Then you are not old as!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Oh, I had one, but I don't remember where it's from? A garage promo perhaps?



I can't remember exactly... I must have been 4 or 5 at the time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

4 or 5 what ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stew

Rob Fisher said:


> Then you are not old as!


LOL. Maybe it was more of a girly thing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The ESSO Tiger maybe?



@DarthBranMuffin Vaguely remember that, but that looked like a tiger, not a black doll or whatever it is in Rob's pic. Lol I remember the words "put a tiger in your tank"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Who remembers these?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew

Rob Fisher said:


> Who remembers these?
> View attachment 237015


I used to make them. LOL. The glue was Tensol 6.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stew

My Orange Peeler from the same era.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

I recall my childhood school holidays biggest objective was always to get through the holidays without serious injuries

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stew

Grand Guru said:


> I recall my childhood school holidays biggest objective was always to get through the holidays without serious injuries


And not get a "Tanning" or "hiding" or getting your bum whacked.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Stew

Short shorts. Typical of Rhodesia. Not sure if they were fashionable in South Africa.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Still hate Nestle for taking this off the racks...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Short shorts. Typical of Rhodesia. Not sure if they were fashionable in South Africa.
> View attachment 237031


Safari shorts and short Safari suits I can relate to.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The real stuff , not the crap Nestle is making now

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Safari shorts and short Safari suits I can relate to.


My dear Dad loved his safari suits and short shorts .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> Safari shorts and short Safari suits I can relate to.


Nobody in would have worn a tie. That's just in the advert. Would have been either an open neck shirt or T shirt.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

F Y I ...It's official: Simba is discontinuing their 'All *Gold Tomato* Sauce' flavour. Simba has announced that their traditional tomato sauce flavour has been voted out by South Africans. 31 Jul 
2021
Sign the petition 
http://chng.it/Y8V9x7ZZGP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew

Fountain Pen ink, Quink Ink and Pelikan
If you chewed your pen and got a mouthful you had a blue mouth. LOL. I liked the taste of Quink. LOL.
I remember asking my dad for 2/6 (Two Shillings and Sixpence for a bottle of ink and he craped me out because he use to pay a tickey a pint.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Fountain Pen ink, Quink Ink and Pelikan
> If you chewed your pen and got a mouthful you had a blue mouth. LOL. I liked the taste of Quink. LOL.
> I remember asking my dad for 2/6 (Two Shillings and Sixpence for a bottle of ink and he craped me out because he use to pay a tickey a pint.)
> View attachment 237074
> View attachment 237075


I used to like art classes just for those inks,but it was Penguin inks of all colours.
Going to the beach I used to collect features to make quil pens.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> My dear Dad loved his safari suits and short shorts .


All colours with Bobby Safari socks and Idlers to match.and later... Sand shoes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

When dinner was served on paper plates, but you wanted to class it up a bit!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 237866



He is still on my desk... sucker fools!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Angelskeeper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> He is still on my desk... sucker fools!
> 
> View attachment 237867


Mr. T!!!
Legend! I had the entire A-Team, then they must have gone on one very Dark Op, cos they never returned... don't know where they went, or who sabotaged the mission, but they are AWOL in my records....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew

Never owned one but was on my "Want to have one list." Way before "Bucket Lists."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

This is the version that I had. If you turned the cog (behind the aerial) you could shoot a missile out of the tubes on the back of the car.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Angelskeeper

This was my favourite car growing up!! I was a huge James Bond fan!

Its the Aston Martin DB5 made by Corgi.
Its got the ejector seat, back bulletproof plate etc...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

French Cricket...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> This is the version that I had. If you turned the cog (behind the aerial) you could shoot a missile out of the tubes on the back of the car.



The posh kid up the street had one of these, no matter how much I beat him with a stick, he would not let me play with it. It's OK though he grew up to be a bus driver for the council.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Stranger said:


> The posh kid up the street had one of these, no matter how much I beat him with a stick, he would not let me play with it. It's OK though he grew up to be a bus driver for the council.




Yes, I know him. He was my boss.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> When dinner was served on paper plates, but you wanted to class it up a bit!
> View attachment 237783



I still have those. 12 of them. I use them a lot.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Yes, I know him. He was my boss.


Small world! I married him.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 238169







Did yours have the racket press?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Coca Cola in ''dumpie'' bottles [c 1980's]

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Cooked condensed-milk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Before sliced bread ...




and the clamp always went missing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger

I now fully understand why your age does not show in your profile.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Stranger said:


> I now fully understand why your age does not show in your profile.


T'sek

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Stranger said:


> I now fully understand why your age does not show in your profile.




Yup, space for age only has two digits.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Yup, space for age only has two digits.


Funnily enough...both of you are older than I am

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Does anyone remember London Town Pub with the Double-decker bus inside? I met my wife there!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

ARYANTO said:


> Funnily enough...both of you are older than I am

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


>



40

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew

ARYANTO said:


> Before sliced bread ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the clamp always went missing.


Still got mine with the clamp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Challenge accepted @Hooked.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

How to use a mouse.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Using a real map.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 238403



Dial up tones...
Ticky Box...
Collect Calls...
No TV Remote...
Encyclopedias...
Buying a video rental contract...
Library Index Card Drawers...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dial up tones...
> Ticky Box...
> Collect Calls...
> No TV Remote...
> Encyclopedias...
> Buying a video rental contract...
> Library Index Card Drawers...



You're wrong with "No TV Remote", cos as children, we were the remote

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Challenge accepted @Hooked.



Nice one @Puff the Magic Dragon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Angelskeeper said:


> You're wrong with "No TV Remote", cos as children, we were the remote



When I was a child, TV hadn't arrived in SA yet. Our home entertainment was good ol' Springbok Radio.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

My parents were very, very strict. Did it work? Nope. I wasn't (and I'm still not) the type of person to be held on a tight rein and I rebelled.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger

My Mom was not strict at all. Men would pick her up in the evening and she would only come back the next morning. I could do what I liked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

If my brother did something wrong and got a whopping, I would get one just to show what the consequences were for my brother's actions... but we'll keep count and compare welts afterwards to see who go the most and most spectacular remnants... 

So on a scale of 1 to 10 where 1 is a light scolding once a year and 10 being the wrath of god... my mother showed the old and the new gods the true meaning of the word wrath!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> View attachment 241659


I have horrid memories of that sh##, (_pun intended_), not only did it taste too terrible for words, but the resultant effects kept you from your mates, sitting, (_variation of spelling allowed_), in the loo all afternoon

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

I remember two very old songs which my Dad used to sing. 

I don't know the title of this one, but it had the words, "She wore an itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polka-dot bikini..."

And the other was, "You are my sunshine, my only sunshine. You make me happy when skies are grey..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> I remember two very old songs which my Dad used to sing.
> 
> I don't know the title of this one, but it had the words, "She wore an itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polka-dot bikini..."



Bryan Hyland - Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

My father being somewhat of an early adopter had valve amplifiers and large bass reflex cabinets on display in the living room, to which he subjected the family to his eclectic music choice at every possible opportunity ... happy memories

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> My father being somewhat of an early adopter had valve amplifiers and large bass reflex cabinets on display in the living room, to which he subjected the family to his eclectic music choice at every possible opportunity ... happy memories
> 
> Green Onions is my current ring tone!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Bryan Hyland - Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini.




Awwww thanks so much @Rob Fisher!!! Got me all teary-eyed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> My father being somewhat of an early adopter had valve amplifiers and large bass reflex cabinets on display in the living room, to which he subjected the family to his eclectic music choice at every possible opportunity ... happy memories




Wow! These took me back to my teenage years in a flash!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


>



And watching these two videos made me realise that my childhood crush on Jill has persisted for over half a century.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> And watching these two videos made me realise that my childhood crush on Jill has persisted for over half a century.
> 
> Regards



You too!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew

Jessica Jones was also a great gal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew

Rosenkowitz sextuplets

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stew said:


> Rosenkowitz sextuplets



David is married to a mates sister! He lives in Australia but comes to visit every couple of years!

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> View attachment 242773



Is that an American report card?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is that an American report card?



No idea, howcome?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Only because we didn't have grades until recently and American 5th graders are taught physiology.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Only because we didn't have grades until recently and American 5th graders are taught physiology.




But I remember getting grades in Primary school.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

The way I remember it, and admittedly this is the distant past, we had grades 1 and two and thereafter std 1.....2....etc.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The way I remember it, and admittedly this is the distant past, we had grades 1 and two and thereafter std 1.....2....etc.



We had "Sub A", "Sub B", "Standerd 1", etc...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

You were lucky, all I had was 

Ya can't have yer puddin if ya don't eat yer meat

and a clip around the ear.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Stranger said:


> You were lucky, all I had was
> 
> Ya can't have yer puddin if ya don't eat yer meat
> 
> and a clip around the ear.




We could only dream of pudding

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> We could only dream of pudding


You guys could dream?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

No word of a lie

I married the dinner ladies daughter

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> No word of a lie
> 
> I married the dinner ladies daughter



Wait what?! So if your mom made dinner and you married her daughter... you married your sister?!?!

Brings new meaning to "keeping it in the family"... and that is why you are STRANGER...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

YA YA, this was her mom

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

Jealous much now right ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

I am so fat because every time I paid her a compliment, she gave me cookies.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31

Stranger said:


> I am so fat because every time I paid her a compliment, she gave me cookies.


Classic pedophile behavior

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Are these still around?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

I have not see them for years, but apparently these dolls did not catch on either

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

There is also a new Barbie

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> I have not see them for years, but apparently these dolls did not catch on either



it was clearly a surprise...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> There is also a new Barbie








Jip... you now get 0111 options (for those that know even basic Binary)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

That tall blonde one looks a bit non binary

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

Stranger said:


> That tall blonde one looks a bit non binary


That's Ken, he came out at last.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Jip... you now get 0111 options



I believe that there are more options than the square root of 49.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew

This is literally "Name One Thing From Your Childhood." Or Show One Thing From Your Childhood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

Stew said:


> This is literally "Name One Thing From Your Childhood." Or Show One Thing From Your Childhood.
> View attachment 243576


Note the Eskom survival kit in the background.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

Ya saw that ... car keys. Lights go ff, you go out for take away .... clever that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

SWINGBALL !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Jip... you now get 0111 options (for those that know even basic Binary)


Why did Ken never get Barbie pregnant?

He came in a different box!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Raindance

Munro31 said:


> Why did Ken never get Barbie pregnant?
> 
> He came in a different box!


Yip, his very own box....

Regards

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger

OH OH

who is your daddy

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Munro31

Stranger said:


> OH OH
> 
> who is your daddy
> View attachment 244004


Not Ken!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Why did so many of you play with Barbie dolls?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Munro31

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Why did so many of you play with Barbie dolls?


To meet girls

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Blast from the past... my dad just sent me a set of these! Going to have to teach my son the ways and give him one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 244164


Dingbat ...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

and who didn't have one of these

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> and who didn't have one of these


God only knows why we called them goggles back in ye' day ... they're now called masks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stranger

Sho, you rich buggers had toys ne'

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> Sho, you rich buggers had toys ne'



My best toy was called "outside",  (_up to puberty _)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Norman Anderson

Very small black and white tv with bunny ears for reception

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Do they still teach this in school?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


>


Did you ever climb into a tractor tyre and have your mates push you down a (small)hill?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Anyone make one of these ... Dads wood scrap pile + wheels "borrowed" from a siblings pram or Dads lawnmower = much fun ... I only wish I knew how make a braking system back in ye day

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Anyone make one of these ... Dads wood scrap pile + wheels "borrowed" from a siblings pram or Dads lawnmower = much fun ... I only wish I knew how make a braking system back in ye day


And you go around a corner and your arse slides of and you go around the corner with your cheek on your face rubbing on the tarmac. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stew said:


> And you go around a corner and your arse slides of and you go around the corner with your cheek on your face rubbing on the tarmac. LOL



We had a variation where we towed one behind an 80cc bike around the garden, seeing who could stay on the longest ... it brought a new meaning to grass burns and greenstick fractures

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Anyone make one of these ... Dads wood scrap pile + wheels "borrowed" from a siblings pram or Dads lawnmower = much fun ... I only wish I knew how make a braking system back in ye day


Scaffolding plank, pram wheels, Brakes were always optional, toontrekker plakkie on wheel worked, .....sometimes, @Stew , what’s tarmac? Sand en klippe, one of the reasons my head still looks like a gholfball if my hair is too short!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Room Fogger said:


> Scaffolding plank, pram wheels, Brakes were always optional, toontrekker plakkie on wheel worked, .....sometimes, @Stew , what’s tarmac? Sand en klippe, one of the reasons my head still looks like a gholfball if my hair is too short!


I think most of us from that era will end up looking a bit like Frankenstein should we go bald

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Morix

Well, today's generation doesn't know what this is..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Morix said:


> View attachment 244914
> 
> Well, today's generation doesn't know what this is..



The thread title is *Name one thing from YOUR childhood *
Is there something you're trying to tell us here Morix?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Morix

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The thread title is *Name one thing from YOUR childhood *
> Is there something you're trying to tell us here Morix?


Nee fok.. Well if i have to name something ill say dirkie.. BTW im looking for a DIYspert that can make this.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Anyone make one of these ... Dads wood scrap pile + wheels "borrowed" from a siblings pram or Dads lawnmower = much fun ... I only wish I knew how make a braking system back in ye day




We made brakes like this one, only not as fancy. A piece of branding with a bolt through it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> We made brakes like this one, only not as fancy. A piece of branding with a bolt through it.
> View attachment 244982


Clearly you showed greater promise of becoming an engineer in ye day  ... as to me, well ... I was a Darwin Award contender back then

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Good thing that you were only a contender. You don't want to win that one.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Good thing that you were only a contender. You don't want to win that one.


Typically around this time of the year at family gatherings, many of the old "war stories" get tabled for discussion, (_usually fairly substantially embellished for shock factor too I may add_), and whilst listening to some of them and reliving them moments in my head, oft. wonder how on earth my, (our?), generation made it to 2021 ... clearly there's an army of Guardian Angels looking after us Baby Boomers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Did you ever climb into a tractor tyre and have your mates push you down a (small)hill?


The smaller the tyre the worse the pain. 
Truck and tractor tyres Rock car tyres not so much.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Morix said:


> Nee fok.. Well if i have to name something ill say dirkie.. BTW im looking for a DIYspert that can make this.
> View attachment 244938



In my day we had these little triangular packages called Pikkie that had sweetened condensed milk in, (_along with chocolate and strawberry variations)_. They were sadly discontinued in the early 70's, and then reintroduced as Dirkie in the mid 80's, as I recall, to which I'm sad to say, were a far cry from the original Pikkies

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> We made brakes like this one, only not as fancy. A piece of branding with a bolt through it.
> 
> View attachment 244982



There used to be a takkie called north star... Good braking system!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> There used to be a takkie called north star... Good braking system!


Did you wear shoes?  ... We only wore them when we had to

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Did you wear shoes?  ... We only wore them when we had to


Not cool walking In the neighbours dogsh!t at anytime. So shoes was the safest option.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Did you wear shoes?  ... We only wore them when we had to




I knew a family that all had their own pair of shoes.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I knew a family that all had their own pair of shoes.


Got my second pair of school shoes, en langbroek for Std 5 prizegiving, wore once and had to replace for Std 6, different color for high school. Only found out people wore tocs for soccer and rugby when we played the “rich schools”, for info we were 49 kids in primary school, 5 Std 5’s, 3 teachers for all grades and standards, so for rugby one of the girls had to play fullback or we were a “man” short for the 15 needed. Soccer was 11 no reserves, and that included Gr1’s. Man I miss those blue toe winter days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Oh my goodness, I am living amongst heathens.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I had one of these sets. Days of fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I had one of these sets. Days of fun.


I always admired the kids with these fancy sucker sticks.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> View attachment 245558



Those paper caps were cool, but these plastic ones were considerably louder and waaaaaaaaaaay more desirable

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger

This was my action man, I think I will give myself a scar like that, might make me look tough.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

My brother had the one with fuzzy hair, I said he looked binary but my brother said I was too clever for my own good.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> My brother had the one with fuzzy hair, I said he looked binary but my brother said I was too clever for my own good.
> 
> View attachment 245917



So... which one of you had the Jeremy Clarkson crush?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Also the braking system as previously mentioned

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> View attachment 245929
> View attachment 245930
> 
> Also the braking system as previously mentioned



Did you ever master using your shoe as a rear brake when your chain came off your bicycle and all you had were pedal back brakes

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Did you ever master using your shoe as a rear brake when your chain came off your bicycle and all you had were pedal back brakes


A few bruised heels later and a.skelling for no soles on the shoes. And then go fix your bike and use that shoes there's no new shoes and it's all you got when we go out somewhere. Narrowly avoiding the klap.

Phew that went well!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Did you ever master using your shoe as a rear brake when your chain came off your bicycle and all you had were pedal back brakes


I still got scars on my shoulder from a face brick wall. My face healed up nice. You won't notice anything. But the marks on my shoulders are still there from racing around a building without brakes almost 35 years back

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I still got scars on my shoulder from a face brick wall. My face healed up nice. You won't notice anything. But the marks on my shoulders are still there from racing around a building without brakes almost 35 years back





Resistance said:


> I still got scars on my shoulder from a face brick wall. My face healed up nice. You won't notice anything. But the marks on my shoulders are still there from racing around a building without brakes almost 35 years back





My thigh we won't even worry about. It's full of other marks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


>



During the first wave I needed some to treat an ingrowing fingernail and our pharmacy was out of stock, because people with COVID were buying it to help them breathe.

Just by the way, did you know that Vicks is used to treat an ingrowing nail, if the skin is inflamed? Nail technician taught me this. Just rub it around the corner where the nail is growing in and try to get it under the nail as well. I did it twice a day for about 3 days and voila! Problem solved. Inflammation gone completely and I could then snip the nail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Ah, I loved sitting on the upper deck!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 5


----------



## Stew

Hooked said:


> View attachment 246636


And in safer days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Stranger

Run down housing covered in coal dust

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stranger said:


> View attachment 246742
> 
> 
> Run down housing covered in coal dust


Where was this? Terrible circumstances

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

North east of England, Sunderland and Newcastle

The Stadium of light is built on the top of a coal mine.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadium_of_Light

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stew

Stranger said:


> View attachment 246742
> 
> 
> Run down housing covered in coal dust


Love the story on the origins of the Cornish Pie and the coal miners and other miners.
https://www.historic-uk.com/CultureUK/The-Cornish-Pasty/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stew said:


> Love the story on the origins of the Cornish Pie and the coal miners and other miners.
> https://www.historic-uk.com/CultureUK/The-Cornish-Pasty/



... and Shepherd's pie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

My Granddad was a miner. My Grandma would make Xmas cake all year around. The ultimate energy food. He would take Xmas cake sandwiches down the pit, the bread was left for the Knockers

We also had Stotties
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stottie_cake

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> North east of England, Sunderland and Newcastle
> 
> The Stadium of light is built on the top of a coal mine.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadium_of_Light



And that is where you were raised @Stranger?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

Raised would be a bit optimistic, but I did grow up there and met my wife of 42 years there, so no regrets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

This pic may seem strange, but is in fact when Sunderland won the FA cup in 1973. The fans carried the Leeds coffin onto the pitch, the fans stormed the pitch and kicked it to bits.

What a piece of history. I was 12 when this happened and I knew then ....... get me the **** out of here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 246850
> View attachment 246851
> View attachment 246852
> View attachment 246853
> View attachment 246854
> View attachment 246855
> View attachment 246856
> 
> View attachment 246857
> 
> View attachment 246858
> 
> View attachment 246859
> View attachment 246860
> View attachment 246861
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 246862
> View attachment 246863
> View attachment 246864
> View attachment 246865
> View attachment 246866
> View attachment 246867
> View attachment 246868
> View attachment 246869
> View attachment 246870



My era! I used or owned all of them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 246885


Ok gramps

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew

Rob Fisher said:


> My era! I used or owned all of them!


I still own a Berda Braai, a View Master and a Slider Telephone Card Index.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ok gramps


I am too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stew said:


> I still own a Berda Braai, a View Master and a Slider Telephone Card Index.



Mine were thankfully relegated to various charities over the years  ... gotta make space for new shi stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Stew said:


> I still own a Berda Braai, a View Master and a Slider Telephone Card Index.



Ohhh you're so lucky to still have a Berda Braai @Stew! Wish I could find one somewhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> Ohhh you're so lucky to still have a Berda Braai @Stew! Wish I could find one somewhere.



Here ya go;
https://www.tiksons.co.za/tiksons-bbq-grill

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Well found @Intuthu Kagesi .

Great news @Hooked . Now you can even get the Type 2 with a thermostat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Well found @Intuthu Kagesi .
> 
> Great news @Hooked . Now you can even get the Type 2 with a thermostat


Mine still has a plug like this.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stew said:


> Mine still has a plug like this.
> View attachment 246927



We've just gone through yet another change in mains plugs in SA, similar in layout to those 60's ones but for wall sockets.
https://techcentral.co.za/south-africas-new-sockets-and-plugs-everything-you-need-to-know/177277/

Remember these ... 16Amp, 6 Amp and 2Amp plugs

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Here ya go;
> https://www.tiksons.co.za/tiksons-bbq-grill



Ohhhh thank you sooooo much @Intuthu Kagesi! Actually I'd never googled it because I didn't know what it was called until @Stew mentioned it. So thanks to you too @Stew! Guess it's time to go shopping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

I checked with my wife and they were used here as well. We had them in a few shops in the old Rhodesia.
Pneumatic cash transfer machine. So the assistant on the shop floor didn't handle the money side of the purchase / payment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Munro31

Hooked said:


> View attachment 247418


I always had a purple finger!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 246850
> View attachment 246851
> View attachment 246852
> View attachment 246853
> View attachment 246854
> View attachment 246855
> View attachment 246856
> 
> View attachment 246857
> 
> View attachment 246858
> 
> View attachment 246859
> View attachment 246860
> View attachment 246861
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 246862
> View attachment 246863
> View attachment 246864
> View attachment 246865
> View attachment 246866
> View attachment 246867
> View attachment 246868
> View attachment 246869
> View attachment 246870



That’s a whole lot of yes. Military tan polish on Stewels, bruin, though? Kiwi dark brown only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Stew

When I was growing up my Gran and Grandpa had one of these. An old "Old Bush Valve Radiogram with turntable" They had an LP I listened to when very small with the Nursery Rhyme Goosey Goosey Gander.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew

I had one of these. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 248496



And you still can, even from a cellphone, just dial 1026

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And you still can, even from a cellphone, just dial 1026



@DarthBranMuffin I didn't believe you... so I dialled it and holy crap! Who on earth would dial that these days!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Very few people went to the drive-in to watch the movie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Very few people went to the drive-in to watch the movie.


Agreed, you usually spoke to people who had actually seen the movie beforehand to be able to comment on it afterwards, or a single friend sat in front of the car to give feedback on the way home

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 248829



Oh my... I can't remember what it was, but my Uncle and I took his two sons to the Kliprivier Dr Drive In in Alberton. There was a kids movie on the first run and an adult (not the kind you are thinking off @Intuthu Kagesi ) action movie on the second run. Think it was one of the Die Hard movies....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31

Hooked said:


> View attachment 248829


Gorillas in the mist

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew

Remember these "Trafficators" "Fick Up Indicators."

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Stew said:


> Remember these "Trafficators" "Fick Up Indicators."
> View attachment 248859


Wish they would come back. Just longer. Teach the self righteous spandex brigade the meaning of ‘single file’.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> View attachment 249283



"Do that again and I'll box your ears!!"

"Are you alright?" (I'm sitting in the garden reading and minding my own business.)

"No, you can't have something to eat now. You won't eat your supper."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 249283



You and your brother better be waiting in the bathroom when I get home! And take the belt out of the cupboard so long!

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Asterix

“If you don’t stop fighting, I’m stopping the car and both of you can walk!”

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 5


----------



## Munro31

"I'll give you something to cry about!"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> View attachment 249283



Mother Hubbard used all of the above, (and a few other unmentionables) ... hell, I even used a few of them on my children whilst they were growing up

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

If you won't learn the easy way, you'll have to learn the hard way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Stew said:


> Remember these "Trafficators" "Fick Up Indicators."
> View attachment 248859



When we moved to Jhb in 1966 my mother had a white Morris Minor which had trafficators. Like this :

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Billy Connolly on things parents say :

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

My mother never used to say anything if I was naughty, but I just knew that either the hamster or the rabbit would not survive the night.

When Clarice Starling spoke about that awful screaming of the lambs .... I could relate.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Oh my... I can't remember what it was, but my Uncle and I took his two sons to the Kliprivier Dr Drive In in Alberton. There was a kids movie on the first run and an adult (not the kind you are thinking off @Intuthu Kagesi ) action movie on the second run. Think it was one of the Die Hard movies....


I used to sit on the roof and tune in the radio. Small Panasonic portable. Took two AA batts and lasted ages. The screen was so far away it was like a 52inch of these days . And sometimes the radio wouldn't tune in to the movie.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

It just isn't the same without the newspaper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> View attachment 250235


Its so sad. Not being able to give my kids the freedom to play in parks, cricket in the street, riding bikes till sundown. All has been taken away

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

SmokeyJoe said:


> Its so sad. Not being able to give my kids the freedom to play in parks, cricket in the street, riding bikes till sundown. All has been taken away


Agreed! ... That if any would probably be a major reason for me migrating my family to safer surrounds ... Quality of life such as we enjoyed growing up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

That is why my kid is on the other side of the globe. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Agreed! ... That if any would probably be a major reason for me migrating my family to safer surrounds ... Quality of life such as we enjoyed growing up!


I know. I love this country. But due to a certain group, i will be leaving end of the year to join my brother in Oz. 
There is no future for us in SA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

SmokeyJoe said:


> I know. I love this country. But due to a certain group, i will be leaving end of the year to join my brother in Oz.
> There is no future for us in SA



I can't argue ... I emigrated in 92 and returned in 94 to assume custody of my then minor children ... @#$% knows what I am still doing here when I have an entire life waiting for me in the US, and to top it all ... a girlfriend in Australia

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> I know. I love this country. But due to a certain group, i will be leaving end of the year to join my brother in Oz.
> There is no future for us in SA


Sad bro, but can not argue. 17 months left for me...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> Sad bro, but can not argue. 17 months left for me...
> 
> Regards


Very sad. How a small bunch of fck nuts destroyed the country in such a small space of time. Its at a point where i can say with confiction, that i fcking hate this country for what it is and what it stands for

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

SmokeyJoe said:


> Very sad. How a small bunch of fck nuts destroyed the country in such a small space of time. Its at a point where i can say with confiction, that i fcking hate this country. What it is and what it stands for



I agree with your sentiment, however having left this country and returned, (_albeit under duress_), can't say that I hate it ... South Africa has been good to me ... I do dislike, with passion, what our government have done / are doing to it, and I can share that whilst I lived in the US ... I did find myself popping into Barnes and Noble from time to time .... to browse their Tourist books, (_on South Africa_)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Drikusw

SmokeyJoe said:


> I know. I love this country. But due to a certain group, i will be leaving end of the year to join my brother in Oz.
> There is no future for us in SA


We moved to Belgium a month ago for the same reason. With Covid it was a very long and difficult process but we made it. It was difficult leaving my family. My parents are 81 years old my in-laws 70. My 4 year old daughter asked me last week if she can get new grand parents this side as she really misses her grans

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> It just isn't the same without the newspaper!
> 
> View attachment 249710


Now that is proper fish and chips

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> View attachment 251509


Old age: When your child tells you memorable stories of her youth and no longer skips over the parts that were illegal.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979

The Thorn Birds​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver

Who remembers the Doll House roadhouse in Orange Grove, Johannesburg?

Iconic place

Many a late night burger and slap chips after a night on the town in my early twenties and also as a kid with my folks

Not my photo below - I found it on FB - but that could easily have been my photo exactly
(except it would have mostly been night time and instead of strawberry, it would be a choc milkshake, double thick)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

PS , @Rob Fisher would like this

when going to roadhouse in my early twenties I had a portable handheld CB radio with a LONG telescopic aerial that I would put out the window and chat to my buddies. A few of us had them. Amazing times, what fun

10 4
Roger that skipper 

edit, that wasn’t in my early twenties, it was my late teens - around about 1992 or so

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> PS , @Rob Fisher would like this
> 
> when going to roadhouse in my early twenties I had a portable handheld CB radio with a LONG telescopic aerial that I would put out the window and chat to my buddies. A few of us had them. Amazing times, what fun
> 
> 10 4
> Roger that skipper
> 
> edit, that wasn’t in my early twenties, it was my late teens - around about 1992 or so



10-4 Good Budy Hi Ho @Silver! I had a Cobra 148 GTL with 40 channels including sideband! Co-phased 108 whips on my Granada and a huge bull horn antenna on the 7th floor flat that pushed a major copy all of South Beach! Twin Fin 10-8 and Mobile!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> 10-4 Good Budy Hi Ho @Silver! I had a Cobra 148 GTL with 40 channels including sideband! Co-phased 108 whips on my Granada and a huge bull horn antenna on the 7th floor flat that pushed a major copy all of South Beach! Twin Fin 10-8 and Mobile!
> View attachment 251946



Lol Rob, that’s amazing

I’m sure I could hear you all the way from JHB. Haha

I wanted to get a proper set in the car but could only afford the handheld. Didn’t work great but I felt like I was in touch and connected 

Over

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Drikusw

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 6


----------



## Stew

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 252064


I think you hid a Scope Magazine with the serial box.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew

Watching Scopes Evolution was fun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

Silver said:


> Who remembers the Doll House roadhouse in Orange Grove, Johannesburg?
> 
> Iconic place
> 
> Many a late night burger and slap chips after a night on the town in my early twenties and also as a kid with my folks
> 
> Not my photo below - I found it on FB - but that could easily have been my photo exactly
> (except it would have mostly been night time and instead of strawberry, it would be a choc milkshake, double thick)
> 
> View attachment 251945


Wow i used to live right up the road from this place, its sad that this place is no longer... They made a killer Toasted chicken mayo and i always ordered it with 2 slices of cheese on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

This was the only place to go at 3AM in the morning after a Norwood Grant Ave Jol.
So much better than going mcdonald's these days

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

CashKat88 said:


> This was the only place to go at 3AM in the morning after a Norwood Grant Ave Jol.
> So much better than going mcdonald's these days
> View attachment 252099


agreed @CashKat88 , Fontana rocked!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Lalla



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stew

Hooked said:


> View attachment 253116


I went to watch a "Coca-Cola Yo-yo" competition and my bicycle was stolen. I was devastated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 7


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> View attachment 253631


And Condoms...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> And Condoms...
> 
> Regards


Hahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Humbolt said:


> Can't remember the name of the show but the star was Corkie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

More is nog 'n dag...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew

Used to love Hubbly Bubbly and in Rhodesia we had a cool drink called HiFi with a lid like the grolsch beer bottles.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> View attachment 254631



At home, reading most probably. My parents were strict and hardly ever allowed me to go out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 254631



On my way to, or already at a Voortrekker Camp Site for a weekend camp.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew

Hooked said:


> View attachment 255018


He could make a chicken go to sleep for ever and you didn't even know what had actually happened.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew

Someone asked the other day, 'What was your favourite 'fast food' when you were growing up?'
'We didn't have fast food when I was growing up,' I informed him.
'All the food was slow.'
'C'mon, seriously.. Where did you eat?'
'It was a place called 'home,'' I explained. !
'Mum cooked every day and when Dad got home from work, we sat down together at the dining room table, and if I didn't like what she put on my plate, I was allowed to sit there until I did like it.'

By this time, the lad was laughing so hard I was afraid he was going to suffer serious internal damage, so I didn't tell him the part about how I had to have permission to leave the table.

But here are some other things I would have told him about my childhood if I'd figured his system could have handled it:

Some parents NEVER owned their own house, wore jeans, set foot on a golf course, travelled out of the country or had a credit card.

My parents never drove me to school... I had a bicycle that weighed probably 50 pounds, and only had one speed (slow).

We didn't have a television in our house until I was 10.
It was, of course, black and white, and the station went off the air at 10 PM, after playing the national anthem and epilogue; it came back on the air at about 6 am. And there was usually a locally produced news and farm show on, featuring local people...

Pizzas were not delivered to our home... But milk was.

All newspapers were delivered by boys and all boys delivered newspapers --My brother delivered a newspaper, seven days a week.
He had to get up at 6 every morning.

Film stars kissed with their mouths shut. At least, they did in the films. There were no movie ratings because all movies were responsibly produced for everyone to enjoy viewing, without profanity or violence or almost anything offensive.

If you grew up in a generation before there was fast food, you may want to share some of these memories with your children or grandchildren. Just don't blame me if they bust a gut laughing.

Growing up isn't what it used to be, is it?

MEMORIES from a friend:
My Dad is cleaning out my grandmother's house (she died in December) and he brought me an old lemonade bottle.
In the bottle top was a stopper with a bunch of holes in it. I knew immediately what it was, but my daughter had no idea.
She thought they had tried to make it a salt shaker or something. I knew it as the bottle that sat on the end of the ironing board to 'sprinkle' clothes with because we didn't have steam irons. Man, I am old.

How many do you remember?
Headlight dip-switches on the floor of the car.
Ignition switches on the dashboard.
Trouser leg clips for bicycles without chain guards.
Soldering irons you heated on a gas burner.
Using hand signals for cars without turn indicators.

Older Than Dirt Quiz:
Count all the ones that you remember, not the ones you were told about. Ratings at the bottom

1. Sweet cigarettes
2. Coffee shops with juke boxes
3. Home milk delivery in glass bottles
4. Party lines on the telephone
5. Newsreels before the movie
6. TV test patterns that came on at night after the last show and were there until TV shows started again in the morning.
(There were only 2 channels [if you were fortunate])
7. Peashooters
8. 33 rpm records
9. 45 RPM records
10. 75 RPM records
11. Hi-fi's
12. Metal ice trays with levers
13. Blue flashbulb
14. Cork popguns
15. Wash tub wringers

If you remembered 0-3 = You're still young
If you remembered 3-6 = You are getting older
If you remembered 7-10 = Don't tell your age
If you remembered 11-14 = You're positively ancient!

I must be 'positively ancient' but those memories are some of the best parts of my life.

Don't forget to pass this along!
Especially to all your really OLD friends....I just did!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am positively ancient!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stew

Rob Fisher said:


> I am positively ancient!


Me as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

I'm "getting older" according to the results, but many of the items listed I don't know about or we didn't have them at all e.g. we never had TV when I was a child. It was good ol' Springbok Radio, with Squad Cars, The Men from the Ministry and The Creaking door!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stew said:


> Someone asked the other day, 'What was your favourite 'fast food' when you were growing up?'
> 'We didn't have fast food when I was growing up,' I informed him.
> 'All the food was slow.'
> 'C'mon, seriously.. Where did you eat?'
> 'It was a place called 'home,'' I explained. !
> 'Mum cooked every day and when Dad got home from work, we sat down together at the dining room table, and if I didn't like what she put on my plate, I was allowed to sit there until I did like it.'
> 
> By this time, the lad was laughing so hard I was afraid he was going to suffer serious internal damage, so I didn't tell him the part about how I had to have permission to leave the table.
> 
> But here are some other things I would have told him about my childhood if I'd figured his system could have handled it:
> 
> Some parents NEVER owned their own house, wore jeans, set foot on a golf course, travelled out of the country or had a credit card.
> 
> My parents never drove me to school... I had a bicycle that weighed probably 50 pounds, and only had one speed (slow).
> 
> We didn't have a television in our house until I was 10.
> It was, of course, black and white, and the station went off the air at 10 PM, after playing the national anthem and epilogue; it came back on the air at about 6 am. And there was usually a locally produced news and farm show on, featuring local people...
> 
> Pizzas were not delivered to our home... But milk was.
> 
> All newspapers were delivered by boys and all boys delivered newspapers --My brother delivered a newspaper, seven days a week.
> He had to get up at 6 every morning.
> 
> Film stars kissed with their mouths shut. At least, they did in the films. There were no movie ratings because all movies were responsibly produced for everyone to enjoy viewing, without profanity or violence or almost anything offensive.
> 
> If you grew up in a generation before there was fast food, you may want to share some of these memories with your children or grandchildren. Just don't blame me if they bust a gut laughing.
> 
> Growing up isn't what it used to be, is it?
> 
> MEMORIES from a friend:
> My Dad is cleaning out my grandmother's house (she died in December) and he brought me an old lemonade bottle.
> In the bottle top was a stopper with a bunch of holes in it. I knew immediately what it was, but my daughter had no idea.
> She thought they had tried to make it a salt shaker or something. I knew it as the bottle that sat on the end of the ironing board to 'sprinkle' clothes with because we didn't have steam irons. Man, I am old.
> 
> How many do you remember?
> Headlight dip-switches on the floor of the car.
> Ignition switches on the dashboard.
> Trouser leg clips for bicycles without chain guards.
> Soldering irons you heated on a gas burner.
> Using hand signals for cars without turn indicators.
> 
> Older Than Dirt Quiz:
> Count all the ones that you remember, not the ones you were told about. Ratings at the bottom
> 
> 1. Sweet cigarettes
> 2. Coffee shops with juke boxes
> 3. Home milk delivery in glass bottles
> 4. Party lines on the telephone
> 5. Newsreels before the movie
> 6. TV test patterns that came on at night after the last show and were there until TV shows started again in the morning.
> (There were only 2 channels [if you were fortunate])
> 7. Peashooters
> 8. 33 rpm records
> 9. 45 RPM records
> 10. 75 RPM records
> 11. Hi-fi's
> 12. Metal ice trays with levers
> 13. Blue flashbulb
> 14. Cork popguns
> 15. Wash tub wringers
> 
> If you remembered 0-3 = You're still young
> If you remembered 3-6 = You are getting older
> If you remembered 7-10 = Don't tell your age
> If you remembered 11-14 = You're positively ancient!
> 
> I must be 'positively ancient' but those memories are some of the best parts of my life.
> 
> Don't forget to pass this along!
> Especially to all your really OLD friends....I just did!


I miss those days. More importantly I miss that my children wont be able to experience the childhood we had. Saturday mornings at 6 out of the house with your trusty 1 speed bike, visiting your friends, playing cricket in the streets, tok tokkie, touch rugby, and just enjoy being young. And only need to go home when the street lights go on for dinner.

Now i wont even step outside in the evenings without a pistol. Its so sad and a direct result of a certain group of people and current goverment which forces us to live in fear.

Dont want to sound political, but im gatvol. This is no way to live

Im sick and tired of this shit

Reactions: Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 255237



The best! And the suckers too!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 255240



And at that time we thought it was expensive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

remember this Auntie ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> remember this Auntie ?
> View attachment 255426


Esme' Euvrard ... What a legend!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> remember this Auntie ?
> View attachment 255426



I always listened to Forces Favourites!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

any body young enough to experienced JHB like this ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> View attachment 254631


listening to Radio HIGHVELD , fingers on the ''tape'' button...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Stranger

In the 70's playing with a booger you found in your nose kept you entertained for hours. Eventually it got rolled into a ball and you lost it in the grass.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger

Stew said:


> How many do you remember?
> Headlight dip-switches on the floor of the car.
> Ignition switches on the dashboard.
> Trouser leg clips for bicycles without chain guards.
> Soldering irons you heated on a gas burner.
> Using hand signals for cars without turn indicators.
> 
> Older Than Dirt Quiz:
> Count all the ones that you remember, not the ones you were told about. Ratings at the bottom
> 
> 1. Sweet cigarettes
> 2. Coffee shops with juke boxes
> 3. Home milk delivery in glass bottles
> 4. Party lines on the telephone
> 5. Newsreels before the movie
> 6. TV test patterns that came on at night after the last show and were there until TV shows started again in the morning.
> (There were only 2 channels [if you were fortunate])
> 7. Peashooters
> 8. 33 rpm records
> 9. 45 RPM records
> 10. 75 RPM records
> 11. Hi-fi's
> 12. Metal ice trays with levers
> 13. Blue flashbulb
> 14. Cork popguns
> 15. Wash tub wringers
> 
> If you remembered 0-3 = You're still young
> If you remembered 3-6 = You are getting older
> If you remembered 7-10 = Don't tell your age
> If you remembered 11-14 = You're positively ancient!
> 
> I must be 'positively ancient' but those memories are some of the best parts of my life.
> 
> Don't forget to pass this along!
> Especially to all your really OLD friends....I just did!


I don"t remember any of this stuff

Maybe I must ask the Doc to change those dementia tablets

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> I don"t remember any of this stuff
> 
> Maybe I must ask the Doc to change those dementia tablets



It's not the dementia, it is the Alzheimer's...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

1961-1965

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Stranger said:


> I don"t remember any of this stuff
> 
> Maybe I must ask the Doc to change those dementia tablets


14

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

No man ... it was 42

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> 14





Stranger said:


> No man ... it was 42




are we talking about 19*14* or 19*42* here?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Stew said:


> 10. 75 RPM records




To show how old I am I would like to point out that they were in fact 78 rpm seven singles. If I remember correctly the seven relates to the seven-inch diameter. Two friends and I put ourselves through university playing seven singles on our mobile disco.

I am not embarrassed to report that I scored 14 on the old age test.

The only thing that I didn't recognize was coffee shops with jukeboxes. If bars with jukeboxes count then I aced the test with 15 out of 15.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger

*On 7 December 1988 it was announced that the last shipyards on the Wear - North East Shipbuilders Ltd at Pallion and Southwick - were to close.

*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

About 3 years old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 255816


4 or 5

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew

Hooked said:


> View attachment 255816


Still have mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stew

Fuzzy Wuzzy bath soap. I think the one I had was an Easter Bunny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew

Remember when soap on a rope was new or new to me anyway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew

Old school credit card machine​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked

Stew said:


> Fuzzy Wuzzy bath soap. I think the one I had was an Easter Bunny.
> View attachment 255827
> View attachment 255828



Wow! Never heard of it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stew said:


> Fuzzy Wuzzy bath soap. I think the one I had was an Easter Bunny.
> View attachment 255827
> View attachment 255828



Oh WOW! I had forgotten about those! I remember them! Great fun was had with Fuzzy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Stew said:


> Fuzzy Wuzzy bath soap. I think the one I had was an Easter Bunny.
> View attachment 255827
> View attachment 255828



Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn't very fuzzy was he?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

We grew up with these ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## Stranger

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW! I had forgotten about those! I remember them! Great fun was had with Fuzzy!


Pardon ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Nope! Physically impossible as all windows had burglar bars.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

Never had to, my mother did though to go and see my "uncles"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew

PLACO FLIPPY the FROGMAN Baking Soda propelled diver
I had one similar to this. Anyone else remember something similar.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

This one was mine, you sucked on a tube and he sank, blew and he surfaced. My first vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Archie and Edith Bunker - , many hours of canned laughter ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> View attachment 257009


l Loved the humbugs and butterscotch variants

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 4


----------



## Munro31

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 257199


Getting offended probably

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 257199
> In Rhodesia we only had 5 digit numbers and calls were a Tickey (2.5 cents) and you could talk as long as you liked for your Tickey. My Grandparents lived further out of town and had a party line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Oh yes! I remember the tickey boxes (red phone booths) here in SA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

To my SADF makkers , we all knew how to make a gyppo tickey in the 70's ,80's .... 
our version of unlimited airtime

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stew

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 257281


I was riding my bike around for eight hours.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> To my SADF makkers , we all knew how to make a gyppo tickey in the 70's ,80's ....
> our version of unlimited airtime


We had one in our camp. As a roofie, you were only to use it after midnight, jippo tiekie tied to the "return" knob. One morning the RSM got us all on parade at five in the morning. Apparently telkom complained that a very large amount of calls were made on the phone but only about R5 was found in the coin box. 
We were chased up and down Gypsy hill until noon, no culprit showed, ja right, infantry and all and all.
The next morning we were called to orders again. The RSM glowing red from a distance. (He knew some normal words but the majority of his vocabulary consisted of variations of the words F**k and M**r.) This time his complaint was that the tiekie box, all of it, has disappeared.
Gypsy hill here we came again. The mistake was, as roofies, we were very paraat, however, giving us opvok with the "ou manne" opened our eyes. by ten we were also as naafie as shit. No more running, just casually strolling along as by their example.
By noon the RSM needed a dop and we were set free. Next morning the tiekie box was back, installed and functioning. Never heard a complaint again.
Eisch, those were the days...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stew

Hooked said:


> View attachment 257736


Roast chicken and boiled eggs was always around on road trips. Still is but now we eat on the go.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> Oh yes! I remember the tickey boxes (red phone booths) here in SA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew



Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ddk1979

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 257828




The days when the Rand was stronger than the US $

$1 = R0.71

and now

$1 = approx R16

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

ddk1979 said:


> The days when the Rand was stronger than the US $
> 
> $1 = R0.71
> 
> and now
> 
> $1 = approx R16
> 
> .


That is because... When people zol, they put saliva on the pepa!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

My gran had an electric Hover like this and we had a manual carpet sweeper.
I can still remember the sound as it went over the edge of the carpet and was pulled back on the carpet.
Like the sound of a Morris Minor fuel pump and the flick up indicators or as they were sometimes called traficators. Sounds you never forget.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Only know 3 of the songs , I was 6.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew

ARYANTO said:


> Only know 3 of the songs , I was 6.
> View attachment 259686


Those weren't all well known songs in Rhodesia. I recognise a lot when I hear them but without hearing them I wouldn't know them. I did Google each one and listen to it. I also don't memorize song names so have to hear them. Music for me must just play in the background. I didn't buy much music when I was young. Whatever was on the radio I listened to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stew

I remember most of the LP's in my Grandparents home had these on the label. Listened to on an old valve Radiogram with the hum of the valves in the background.








His Master's Voice - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stew said:


> I remember most of the LP's in my Grandparents home had these on the label. Listened to on an old valve Radiogram with the hum of the valves in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Master's Voice - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 259838


I still build the occasional valve amp for mates ... there's something quite magical about the harmonics generated in a choke loaded transformer coupled output stage that no transistor / mosfet / class D amp could ever even come close to, as most musicians will attest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Munro31

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 259938


But did you die?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Munro31

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 259944


I used to ask for something to eat and the options where always fruit, after saying I don't want the inevitable answer was "Then you are not hungry" followed by the usual "People are starving in this world"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Munro31 said:


> I used to ask for something to eat and the options where always fruit, after saying I don't want the inevitable answer was "Then you are not hungry" followed by the usual "People are starving in this world"


I recall my sister getting a klap alongside the earhole for offering a retort of; "Name one", following the standard parental dinner time chirp of; "there are people starving ..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stew

Tullen Utility Kitchen Scissors. Loved these.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## YzeOne



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## YzeOne

Why did you start this ? I could go on for days ... Love it though

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## YzeOne

I preferred the Texan one's ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## YzeOne

Like I said .. I could go on all day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Push Puppets

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Tadpoles

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 260014
> View attachment 260015
> View attachment 260016



I still have my tin of Silly Putty from the 60's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Rob Fisher said:


> I still have my tin of Silly Putty from the 60's!



You said that you remembered Dippity-do.

Do I remember their adverts on the radio correctly when they said "...have a Dippity-do da day"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

YzeOne said:


> I preferred the Texan one's ...
> View attachment 260003


... and so it began for me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You said that you remembered Dippity-do.
> 
> Do I remember their adverts on the radio correctly when they said "...have a Dippity-do da day"?



I sure do! I'm OLD!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew

Remember the slicked hair styles for men.
Brylcream and Brilliantine. I had curly hair (On my head.) I used Brilliantine to slick it flat. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 260185



Amen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

Even now when I see this I run

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## ddk1979

Hooked said:


> View attachment 260856





and you had to iron it to get the wrinkles out 

.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stew

Loved my Cornflour pattern Corning Ware.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew

Had a lot of bruises from Knockers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stew

Fatis and Monies macaroni and spaghetti were the same length.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stew said:


> Fatis and Monies macaroni and spaghetti were the same length.
> View attachment 260887


As what? ... You braggart you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

Back in the days when SAA was functional and solvent

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 261153
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the days when SAA was functional and solvent
> 
> .


To be honest, I think it was always State subsidised and bailed out annually. Just maybe to a lesser extent than recently. The same as all the other State subsidised operations.


----------



## Raindance

Stew said:


> To be honest, I think it was always State subsidised and bailed out annually. Just maybe to a lesser extent than recently. The same as all the other State subsidised operations.


Most made a profit that went directly to government. As would be the case for all government departments, operational budgets and capital investments were “subsidised” by the state using mentioned profits. That was before these profits got “privatised” and therefore no longer reinvested to feed the egg laying geese. Now our goose is cooked…

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I remember my Dad using these blades... and I just bought some recently!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Stew said:


> Loved my Cornflour pattern Corning Ware.
> View attachment 260885
> View attachment 260885




Mr too.

The good news is that it is still being made.

Is CorningWare still made?









It continues to be manufactured by Keraglass/Eurokera (a partnership between Corning and Saint-Gobain specializing in Vitro ceramic for cooktop panels and laboratory equipment) in Bagneaux-Sur-Loing, France. This is one of the only factories in the world still manufacturing Pyroceram-based cookware.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew

Visited a trading store museum in Winterton area today. Some pictures of some things I new when young.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Mr too.
> 
> The good news is that it is still being made.
> 
> Is CorningWare still made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It continues to be manufactured by Keraglass/Eurokera (a partnership between Corning and Saint-Gobain specializing in Vitro ceramic for cooktop panels and laboratory equipment) in Bagneaux-Sur-Loing, France. This is one of the only factories in the world still manufacturing Pyroceram-based cookware.




Still use mine almost every weekend...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Still use mine almost every weekend...
> 
> View attachment 261505


We had a function and my wife went to get something out of the kitchen cupboard and all the Corning Ware slid out and crashed onto the floor. By then they were very scarce and very expensive.


----------



## CashKat88

Loved this when i was a kid... Does it still exist?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Stew said:


> We had a function and my wife went to get something out of the kitchen cupboard and all the Corning Ware slid out and crashed onto the floor. By then they were very scarce and very expensive.


How awful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

CashKat88 said:


> Loved this when i was a kid... Does it still exist?
> View attachment 261533



It's dirt easy to make  ...
1 teaspoon Bicarbonate of Soda
1 teaspoon Food Grade Citric Acid
2 tablespoons Flavored Jelly Powder
3 tablespoons Icing Sugar

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew

Remember when one neighbour had an avo tree, another a mango, another a peach and another a lechie and so forth and there was an abundance of fruit to share around.
Breaks my heart to buy an avo at today's prices.
Avo, salt, pepper and a dribble of brown vinegar sammies are a real treat these days.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stranger

Man, I hate avo snobs

what is wrong with dripping and bread. It was what made me tall and strong. Hell, I learned to fight defending my dripping and bread from the starving kids that lived under the bridge by the docks.

TIC








Millionaire Says That Your Avocado On Toast Habit Is The Reason You Can't Afford A House


So THAT's where we've been going wrong!




www.esquire.com

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 263724



I love Tom and Jerry

was watching it with my son the other day

so cool

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> View attachment 263724



One came up on Tik Tok this morning and I watched till the end!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger

I had a bogie very much like this one. I got a hiding for putting drawing pins in the soles of my school shoes and taking it down the hill in the dark. Sparks everywhere.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Hopscotch, Chinese Skipping, Musical Chairs, Snakes & Ladders, Ludo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hide n seek, French Cricket, "brandbal", stuck in the mud.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

Marbles
Dingbat





.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Show me yours I will show you mine ,,,,, what you never played that ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

I have this really vague memory of these

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew

Stranger said:


> I have this really vague memory of these
> 
> View attachment 265167


Doubt if you remember them unless you had a doctor in the family. Obstetrical Forceps Or Baby Forceps. Baby delivery, forceps delivery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

Are you my Daddy ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Who used to go window shopping? We still do - online!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew

Hooked said:


> Who used to go window shopping? We still do - online!
> 
> View attachment 265332


I loved the days when shops closed at 5pm and 12pm on Saturday's and weren't open again until Monday morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Stew said:


> I loved the days when shops closed at 5pm and 12pm on Saturday's and weren't open again until Monday morning.



i suppose it was a forced break and family / friends get together time
but there is the convenience factor and many folk work late and can only do shopping later or on a Sunday
sad but it is what it is

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Stew said:


> I loved the days when shops closed at 5pm and 12pm on Saturday's and weren't open again until Monday morning.



Oh nooooo! I wish we had 24-hour shopping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

I remember scratching my toes and getting them painted with Iodine. Then you would run around telling all your mates you had the Lurgy.

I spent a lot of my childhood alone in the garden shed.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Are these still around??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 265596
> 
> 
> Are these still around??



I think they are, but in different styles. There is a fashion/design range of books and activities that includes it. PNA and Bargain Books used to stock it. My daughter loved it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew

Hooked said:


> View attachment 265596
> 
> 
> Are these still around??


On pinterest there are printable ones. "Printable Paper Doll Cutout Templates for Kids and Adults"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

For adults ??????????????, and you would know this how Stew ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew

Stranger said:


> For adults ??????????????, and you would know this how Stew ?


That was the result of my search for paper cut out clothing. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew

Hooked said:


> View attachment 266325


Still have mine. And two old orange squeezers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jase



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew

Casio Watch. Still going strong. Must be 30 years old. Has had water damage a few times and just left it in my cupboard and when I looked again it was working again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew

Words for beer I still love. "Shumba" for Lion Lager. "Chibulie" for any beer, may have been a Rhodesian expression. Not sure. If something was nice we used "Moto" for hot. We called "Pap" "Sadza" so we had Sadza and gravy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> View attachment 266746



"Sh!t ! Kăk ! Stront !"

An expression my dad used and still uses when something goes wrong suddenly, I still use it today..

Other than that, everything else was just Kieff!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew

I saw this in a post with someone asking for a juice with a "Dirkie" flavour. But the "Pikkies" were my era.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------

